# Starting IVF and ICSI soon - EEEeK!! (2011)



## Michimoo

Ok, so I have started to get cramps and the signs I am about to start my period and normally each month I am so depressed as my period is coming. However this time I am now starting to cr*p myself. This is the period I need to book in with to start the IVF process. Argh!

I know this is what I have been waiting for for months but I am petrified and kinda nervous excited ...... actually I don't know what to feel. I do know I'm quietly freaking out. 
Is this normal? Any advice or others in the same boat?

This is my first IVF attempt and hopefully the only one needed.


----------



## Sheilaweb

Michimoo, welcome to the scary world of ivf treatment, what you're feeling is completely and utterly normal hun, I felt exactly the same going through my first go - and luckily for us our miracle happened first time round.... there are some wonderful and supportive ladies here on FF - please post whatever you like, we're here to support you through the whole process.
Best wishes
Sheila


----------



## Guest

Hiya hun i know exactly how you feel. When mine came on sat i was so excited, and when i rang the clinic yesterday i was so scared ! I was shaking it all seems so real now that it is happening ! (My first time too) 

What you are feeling is normal so dont worry. As Sheila says we are all here to support each other.

When is your af due?

Good luck xxxx


----------



## Lollie2501

Hi Ladies

Just wanted to wish you all the best of luck and send you loads of baby dust!!

I know how you're feeling as my AF arrived sunday, called the clinic yesterday, got my drugs appointment on the 22nd of Dec and start DR on Xmas Eve. I've never felt so scared and excited all at the same time! It's a really crazy mix.

BIG hugs,

Lollie xxx


----------



## Guest

Hi Lollie, your a day after me   I start d/r on 23rd, waiting for my appointment to come through to go in and have my instructions, they are sending my schedule in the post so im still waiting   

Good luck

xxx


----------



## thunderbird21

Hi Girlies,

My AF arrived on Saturday too so im booked in for my Prostap injection on 23rd Dec, then vaginal scan on 4th Jan plus they will give me my daily injections home that day.  This is also my 1st attempt and I feel exactly the same way.

Maybe we could all be buddies? x


----------



## Lollie2501

Beckyboo,

I went through my schedule with the nurse over the phone yesterday so know roughly when everything should be. I'll get my written schedule when I go for my appointment and to collect my drugs on the 22nd.

I don't think it will feel real though until we actually do our first injection. I have never been so full of fear and hope in all my life.

I hope you get your schedule and appointment soon! It really helps when you have a date to focus on so you know when your next milestone is!

Hi Thunderbird - think we should all be cycle buddies!! So exciting to be able to support each other!

Lollie xxx


----------



## Guest

Hi Thunderbird  

Yes we are all cycle buddies, its so nice i think having people giong through it at the same time. Compare notes as they say lol

I know excatly what you mean, fear, excitement, hope so many things. Im so emotional already and havent even started injections yet ! Its crazy lol

What treatment are you both having? We are having icsi

xxxx


----------



## Lollie2501

We are having ICSI with SSR for DP on day of EC. 

I'll be a day behind you both and may have to DR longer to adjust my day of EC if DP's Urologist isn't available on the proposed day of EC to do his SSR. I'll find out for sure though on the 22nd!!

I'm actually quite pleased that I start tx over the holidays as DP will be off work and we will be with our families so it'll keep us busy with other stuff to enjoy and get excited about!!

Lollie xxx


----------



## Sheilaweb

Lollie,
Hubby will be pleased he'll be able to put his feet up too - SSR can be pretty uncomfortable... I was hoping my hubby could have this done, but our clinic wouldn't do it... luckily after 6 months on multivitamins, he went from a zero count to a million swimmers - and our sperm donor was left on the subs bench.

Best wishes to all you lovely ladies about to embark on this scary but exciting rollercoaster ride.
Sheila


----------



## Guest

Im glad that i will be off work too for the first lot of meds, be able to hopefully relax at home and it may also pass a lot quicker too im hoping. 

Silly question probably, but what is ssr?? 

xxx


----------



## Lollie2501

My poor DP has already had one SSR so really feel for him having to do it for a second time. It'll be his 3rd surgery there altogether though. 

He had his first SSR in June. We got 3 straws of sperm but it was immotile before freezing and as we only got 3 straws they wouldn't do a trial thaw. We were advised to wait 6 months and try another SSR on day of EC as fresh sperm even if immotile will be better as there should be a higher fertilisation rate. The frozen sperm will be there as back up.

Sheila, that is great news about your OH sample going from zero to having enough in his sample for ICSI!! Can I ask what vitamins he took? I have had DP on some since his last SSR! I'm hoping this helps.

Lollie xxx


----------



## Sheilaweb

Hi Becky - SSR is surgical sperm retrieval - when a needle is inserted into the testes to retrieve sperm 'from source' or a small sample of tissue to cut away in the hope that sperm can be found in there.

Lollie, as soon as we were put on the waiting list for a sperm donor - hubby went onto Wellman Multivitamins, they're made by Vitabiotics, the same company who produce the Pregncare for ladies. There is a dedicated area here on FF especially relating to male factors: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=35.0

I wouldn't say the wellman will definitely make 'the' difference, but it made a world of difference to us.
Hope this helps
Sheila


----------



## Guest

Ah ok, sounds painful  

My hubby has been taking the wellman conception too, (we are male factor) and ive been taking the pregnacare conception. Dont know if they will make a difference, i am hoping so, have only been taking them since we had the go ahead for icsi. FIngers crossed. You have to do all you can to help dont you.

xxx


----------



## Lollie2501

Sorry becky, I missed your post asking about SSR before. I think we maybe posted at the same time last time!

Sheila thank you for the link! DP has been taking wellman so its great to know that's what made the difference for your OH

Lollie xxx


----------



## Sheilaweb

Have got fingers and toes crossed for everyone - I know how hard it is when there are male factors too - it seems to double the pressure - or was that just me !!!

Don't give up hope ladies, dreams do indeed come true - my dream was kicking me in the tummy all night from 1.30am hahaha !!
Sheila


----------



## Guest

No worries Lollie  

I am quite positive about it all, i think because we are just male factor, i seem to be ok lol. Hubby says i am too positive but i think it must help to have a positive attitude rather than negative.

Fingers & toes crossed everyone

xxx


----------



## Lollie2501

Congratulations on your little miracle Sheila!! Its great to hear success stories as it really helps you feel positive and hopeful!! 

Becky, I have good days and bad days when it comes to being positive. At the moment we have hope as we have treatment to look forward to!

Lollie xxxx


----------



## Sheilaweb

I think that having a positive attitude to treatment really helps you get through it - of course everyone will have their down days, your drugs could give you all sorts of symptoms, but it's good as you know the drugs are working - plus of course the side effects to the drugs are short lived anyway...and it's all for a good cause.

I bought a relaxation cd from Zita West (it wasn't cheap) but it was tailormade for fertility treatment - if you feel that this is something you would like to invest in - there are sometimes copies available from the buy/sell thread: 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=474.0

There is a Cycle Buddies thread here on FF too : http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=274383.0 is the link for everyone going through treatment December / January - if you're on a long protocol. Although this thread can get very busy.... this is the main cycle buddies thread.

But if you ladies are happy to chat here, thats fine too.

Anything you need, please please shout - I'm here to help you get the most out of Fertility Friends.
Best wishes
Sheila


----------



## Guest

Im already on the dec/jan thread, yes it does get busy, cant keep up half the time   esp now it is nearly upon us it is manic on there !

Im very emotional anyway, always have been so am thinking i will be even worse when meds start. All worth it in the end though hopefully.

Ive bought the Zita West book but not the cd, im not sure if i would listen to it to be honest. Have had a quick look at the book but so far i havent seen anything that i hadnt already learnt on this site.

This site is fab and so so helpful

xxx


----------



## Lollie2501

I find the cycle buddies threads get really busy too and find it hard to keep up!

I have learnt loads on FF and when I read the Zita West book there was a lot I'd already find out on here. 

I've bought the Zita West CD as I think I may need help trying to relax as I have always suffered from anxiety even prior to our infertility diagnosis. The CD has been recommended by many so I thought I'd give it a go! 

Lollie xxx


----------



## Michimoo

Wow it's not even 24 hours since my post and look I have friends already! 

Glad to know I am not alone in this feeling. My af is due tomorrow although it's not always on the dot so give or take a couple of days.
It will deffo be before the weekend. Argh!

Had major insomnia last night even though I took a nytol tablet. Couldn't stop stressing. Hubby is away on business and not back till Sat. Told him briefly on the phone how I was feeling and he gave me the stiff upper lip speech and this is what we've been waiting for so I should be happy. Ummmm Hello? All you gotta do is get happy with yourself, which I have to add he thinks is the most embarrassing thing he has to do in the world! lol

Where are you ladies having your treatment?

I found this webpage last night in my panic which I found interesting:- http://thefertilityblogs.com/fertility-tools/ivf-cycle-calculator-calendar/


----------



## Lollie2501

Hi Michimoo

Its crazy isn't it how we normally will AF away but can't wait for it to come when its time to start treatment!! Hopefully it'll come for you tomorrow  

My OH works away a lot and I find this the hardest as I sit on my own of an evening with too much time to think! I hope you manage to get some sleep tonight!

My OH doesn't get how I feel either and tbh never really know how he is feeling! He always seems as cool as a cucumber.

Lollie xxx


----------



## thunderbird21

This is such a great place to be, knowing you have girls to chat with who are going through the same thing.  

Beckyboo i have been really emotional too and it hasnt even started yet.  Does any of you girls know if the drugs give you any side effects? I remember how emotional i got on clomid - crying at adverts lol

Its IVF we are going through, protocol 7 if that means anything to anyone.  Im guessing EC and ET will be around middle/end Jan, so prob wont get a result until Feb.  Been told for us it only has around a 20% chance of working which is really low but i know a few couples who got a positive on their 1st cycle.  Think i would cry with disbelief if that happens


----------



## Sheilaweb

Thunderbird, welcome to our lovely little group of lovely ladies,
Sounds like you're on a long protocol, but the drugs you will be taking will more than likely lead to any number of side effects, mood swings, headaches, etc - my ICSI diary is: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=181753.0 if you wanted to read up on my side effects... but everyone reacts differently. But the nervous excitement as you are about to embark of treatment hits you like a steam train - we had a 20 - 25% chance of success and our dreams were realised at our first attempt - so dreams can come true... yes the odds may be lower than you'd hope for, but our chances of conceiving naturally was 0% - 1% - so a 20% - 25% chance was great by comparison.

We're here to support you through every step of your treatment, it's scary, but its soo much easier going through it with 'friends' 
Best wishes to everyone 
Sheila


----------



## Michimoo

Well if all goes to plan I will be starting the sniffing drugs just before New Years Eve. So potentially will be a mental case to see in 2012. Then it's my birthday so will be grumpy anyway. Then hubby goes back away for business and I carry on the treatment on my own! So will deffo need this site for support.

Even though scary times I am praying my af starts either tonight or tomorrow. Yes I know it's crazy as this is the first time in 3 years I have actually wanted my af to come. lol


----------



## thunderbird21

Thanks for the welcome Sheilaweb! Wow i have just read your diary, it gives me very positive thoughts.  Sooooo excited that it could be me in a month or so time.  Not looking forward to side effects at all but as you say at least you know the drugs are working then.

Will defo be back on here a lot over the next few months.

Good luck to everyone xx


----------



## Lollie2501

I will be on long protocol as well and not looking forward to the mood swings the drugs may cause. I feel sorry for my OH as he'll be the first one they effect. I'm bad enough without drugs, lol.

I don't really think you should go by what percent chance the doctor gives. Once the doctors and science have done their bit its up to nature. So no matter what chance of success we're given Mother nature will decide in the end! I have a friend that was given a 5% chance of success and she was lucky first time. Hold on to hope ladies!!!

Lollie xxx


----------



## Guest

Hi ladies Hope you are all well?

These threads are getting so busy now, im struggling to keep up with them all lol

Ive had my schedule through, start d/r 23rd dec suprecur. Baseline scan 18th Jan, then start stims, menopur. Ec w/c 30th Jan !! Eeeeeek !

Its happening ! Oh the emotions !!! 

Lots of love

xxxx


----------



## Sheilaweb

Ohhhh fantastic, soo many lovely ladies are getting a shot at their dreams of Mummyhood.... sending loads of   to everyone..... lets hope that   comes early for some lovely ladies here and that the New Year brings loads of   and beautiful little   

Soo exciting, but soo nerve wracking !!

  to everyone xx
Sheila


----------



## Lollie2501

Hi Ladies

Hope you are all well!!

Beckyboo - I bet it feels brilliant to actually see it all written down. So exciting. I've will get my schedule and drugs on the 22nd!! 

I wish everyone loads of luck and babydust!!! Let's hope 2012 is our year  

Lollie xxx


----------



## Guest

It deffo does seem real Lollie when you see it wrote down. Ive got mine in my bag, keep looking at it.. (Sad i know)

Heres to 2012  

Im good thanks hun how are you?

xxx


----------



## Lollie2501

Becky

Its not sad to keep looking at your schedule! I will be exactly the same. I keep double checking over and over how many days left until DR!!

I'm feeling really scared but excited!! It worries me though as once this cycle is over its over what ever the outcome! If it fails then I no longer have hope as this will be our one and only shot. Knowing I've had treatment to look forward to has got me through. So fingers crossed all will be well!!

Lollie xxxx


----------



## Guest

I know exactly what you mean Lollie, we have only got this one chance too. I cant bear to think about what i will do if it doesnt work. I know its not guaranteed that it will but i just cant think about that until it happens. 

Fingers crossed for all of us      

xxx


----------



## Lollie2501

I keep telling myself that we will cross each bridge as and when we get to it but I have crazy days (normally when I'm not all that busy) when my mind runs away with me! 

We've got to keep positive!!

Lollie xxxx


----------



## Guest

Positive thinking all the way        

xxxx


----------



## Sheilaweb

I soo feel for you lovely ladies who have just the one go - the pressure you put youself under must be magnified soo much - but breaking the treatment down to dr / stimming / ec / et / 2 week wait or even day by day, makes it soo much easier to cope with, along with a positive outlook ....and of course we're here to support you every step of the day
Best wishes
Sheila


----------



## Lollie2501

Thank you Sheila! I will definitely be following your advise and looking at each stage as a hurdle to jump and take each one as it comes, along with PMA as well!! 

Becky - we'll all have to help each other keep up the PMA when we hit the tough days!! 

Hoping and praying for us all!! 

Lollie xxxx


----------



## Michimoo

I don't think I can actually believe that the time is finally here to start the IVF journey. Here's hoping that it's the first and last time.
Hubby is home tomorrow. Can't wait for hugs. xx

Lots of baby dust to everyone. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sheilaweb

Miracles do happen first time around, but there will be down days along the way - even if you just want to let off steam and have a rant.... best to get your feelings out and not bottle up your emotions, the drugs could and will addle your brains hahaha - even if its just some reassurance that what you're feeling is completely normal is a help hahaha

Sheila


----------



## Guest

Hi ladies  

Hope you all had a good weekend ?

We will deffo be there for each other all of us, its getting so close now. I start d/r next week cant believe it ! Am so so emotional. Its all i can think about, is everyone else the same ? It is really taking over my life. Dont know if thats a good or bad thing .

Lots of love

xxx


----------



## Lollie2501

Hi Ladies!!

Hope everyone is well and had a lovely weekend!!

Michimoo - bet you were so pleased to see you DH. I don't know about you but I feel like I need my OH close by and really struggle if he has to work away!

Beckyboo - I'm exactly the same as you and feeling so emotional too. I keep crying at everything. 

I've got a counselling session tomorrow which I think will help! Also need to ask for some ideas on how to deal with my not so supportive In Laws!! They are just an added stress that I don't need right now.

Can't believe how close we are all getting.

BIG hugs to you all!! 

Lollie xxxx


----------



## Guest

Think we all need to stcik up on tissues  

My hubby used to work away up until september when he changed jobs. I used to hate it and am so glad now with the tx coming that he isnt doing it anymore. Sometimes you just need a hug dont you    

We have been offered counselling, im not sure about it. Have you ever had anything like that before?

Im so lucky with my inlaws they have been so supportive. At first they kept saying oh i think it will happen if you relax etc but now they know its not that simple they have been fab. I am going to stay with them for a few days when i have et as i know they will look after me, and i will feel guilty if im sat at home doing nothing. Im not good at sitting still at home, feel i need to be doing things, cleaning etc lol so hopefully i wont if i am at theirs. In what way are they not supportive Lollie?

So so close now !! Eeeeeek !!

Lots of love

xxx


----------



## Lollie2501

My OH is going to be working away for a couple of nights next week and then that's is for a while!! Just need him close by for hugs.

I've had counselling in the past for other reasons and I think it really helps to speak to someone that's an outsider. My Mum especially has been great. My MIL is a nightmare! She really doesn't understand and is ignorant to our whole situation. She doesn't get that I've struggled seeing my OH's SIL's having babies and says that I'm pathetic and need to grow up. After my miscarriages I was so depressed and heartbroken and my MIL would say things like 'I don't know why you let it upset you so much. I didn't let it bother me like this when I had a miscarriage!' or 'you let things get to you too much and think too much about it!'. When we found out we would need ICSI as DP's sperm count was Zero she said don't worry you'll be alright and you'll get pregnant naturally! Can you believe ignorance?!?!?

I really wish my In Laws were as supportive as yours. Its great that they want to look after you and try hard to understand what you are going through! 

BIG hugs 

Lollie xxx


----------



## Guest

Oh hun thats awful, like you say its ignorance isnt it.   Its good that your mom is being great, my mom is good too, but i worry that it will all make her worry more about me, my mom has psoriasis and it can flare up with stress. So i try not to worry her too much. But she is my mom, shes gonna worry isnt she lol. I showed my inlaws a video on the net of icsi on sat night, i dont think they actually realised what is involved and what we are going to be going through. There was tears all round lol

When we were offered counselling i said to hubby oh we wont need that. He said you dont know that, dont rule it out. I was really surprised i didnt think he would be interested in that. I think he is thinking if it doesnt work, but i cant think about that.

Lots of love

xxx


----------



## Lollie2501

Like you said your Mum will worry as she's you Mum. I think that's why I'd like to take up the offer as Counselling as I don't like to worry my Mum anymore than I need to!

My OH wasn't so keen on counselling and isn't coming with me this time. The nurse at our Clinic suggested it to me as the counsellor has information to give the Family of those going through IVF/ICSI to help then understand what emotions we go through. My MIL thinks I'm mental and she needs to understand that I'm an exactly the same as all those going through it. She could at least try to understand.

It so lovely that you In Laws show interest and support. It must really help to have them there for you too!! 

Lollie xxx


----------



## Guest

Yes she should try to understand at least. Could you maybe give her some info on it or anything? She should take a look at this site and then she would see your not mental. There are so many of us going through it but still there is such ignorance about it all from so many people  

It is lovely that they are so good, sometimes they are a bit too much in my face kind of thing, and im still not used to that but i know they mean well and i would rather them be like that than unsupportive. 

Hopefully the next few weeks will fly by for us and it will all positive from then on  

xxxx


----------



## Lollie2501

I'm hoping the counsellor will be able to help me find a way to deal with my MIL and give me some info to give her too!! Hopefully after seeing the counsellor I'll be able to concentrate on staying positive to get through our cycle!!

Its much better then your In laws are supportive if too much rather than ignorant like mine. 

13 sleeps til DR day and 12 for you  

Lollie xxx


----------



## Lollie2501

I got it wrong, lol!! I'd amazingly lost count! Not sure how though, lol!! 12 sleeps for me and 11 for you  

Lollie xxx


----------



## Guest

Yeah hopefully it will help for that, fingers crossed hun 

OMG I hadnt worked that out !!! I just kept thinking next week. So excited. As much as im not looking forward to injecting myself, i cant wait to inject myself  

xxx


----------



## Laws1612

Hi all,

brand new to this !!

I am 20 years old een married one year and been with hubby for 4!! tired for a baby for year and a half with no luck. I have endometriosis andpolycystic ovaries! Also been told i have a high risk of OHSS. Since the age of 16. Hubbys sperm wrong shape wrong size not enough of them he is only 23. So ICSI is our only chance we are funding it ourselves due to not meeting the 23 year old critera!!  we are at london womens clinic!! Due to start buserelin on saturday wondered if anyone had advice on things not to do or do!! I have cut out coffee and tea and sweets and chocolate!!

Thanks


----------



## staceyemma

Hi there I just wanted to wish you good luck the best advice i can give is relax, be there for your partner and eat well and take vitamins!

Im due to start in the new year xxx


----------



## Princess A

Hi ladies, I'm new to this site and have my first consultation with the Ivf clinic next week. My OH and I are so excited as this is the first step to having a baby. We've had all our tests done and are unexplained. From your experiences how long is the wait till treatment starts.  

Thanks would love to hear your experience.

AlsoWhat hospital are you all going too?


----------



## Guest

Hi Princess, welcome to ff  

We have been very lucky and not had to wait too long. Our first refereal appointment at the clinic was 10th October and I start my injections next week, (23rd). Each clinic is different though, ive seen some poeples posts on here and have had to qwiat a couple of years  

We are at Burton Centre for Reproductive Medicine. Where are you going?

Take care xxx


----------



## Princess A

Hi beckyboo,
thanks for your reply, we're under the care of Mr Golland at portsmouth. It's exciting and really scary at the same time. I'm at the point where I just feel like its only me not getting pregnant. Everyone around me are either havingbabies or announcing they are pregnant. 
I've been reading some of the stories on here and has really inspired me to be more positive. I'm just hoping my treatment starts soon too. 
Good luckwith the injections.


----------



## Guest

HI hun

Yes i know exactly what you mean, everywhere uyou look people are getting pregnant or having babies. Or moaning about their babies   That drives me mad !! Your not alone hun  

Lots of love

xxx


----------



## Sheilaweb

Princess A - there are loads of success stories here on FF - sadly this treatment doesnt work for everyone - I only wish it did... but I think a positive mental attitude can go a long way in helping to make that happen... but we're here for you every step of the way, so at least you're not alone.

A warm welcome to all you lovely new ladies - wishing you all the very very best with your treatments, and anything we can do here on FF to support you through your journey - thats what we're here for - don't be shy, shout up if there is anything you need.... 

But yes, people who moan about their babies get my goat as well, if ever my little one pushes all the wrong buttons and I'm feeling hormonal and feel like screaming, I have to just pause a split second and think back to all the years we yearned for her - and believe me hugs and kisses are afoot within the blink of any eye.

Big hugs all round.
Sheila


----------



## Lollie2501

Hey Ladies

Welcome PrincessA! Wishing you loads of luck and babydust on your journey and hoping all of your dreams come true!!

Beckyboo - 9 sleeps for you and 10 for me until DR. Can't believe how close it's getting!! Having quite a few sleepless nights now though! How are you going?

BIG hugs 

Lollie xxxx


----------



## Guest

Hey Lollie  

My sleepless nights have returned too. I was doing so well, since we were given our date i was sleeping, but the last 2 nights i just cant switch off from it, thinking about it constantly. 

Its nearly here, and the next stage will soon be here too. cant beleive it !

I saw on ******** earlier the new series of One Born Every Minute starts 4th Jan. Hopefully be going through that ourselves in October !!    

Eeeeek

xxxx


----------



## Lollie2501

Sorry you are having sleepless nights too! They really don't help do they? I've been like it now since Sunday. Wish there was something to help as we could probably do with the rest!

Lollie xxx


----------



## Sheilaweb

OOhh Becky, I'm soo addicted to one born every minute - I still cry watching ladies having a c-section - anyway those babies come into the world is special ...
I'm really hoping that 2012 is your year ladies - but part of the symptoms of down regging can be tiredness, so you'll sleep a lot bother then.

Sheila


----------



## Guest

Oh so we have some sleep to look forward to then thats good   Then hopefully lots of sleepless nights when babies come along    

My hubby says to me why do you watch it, but it is just so amazing isnt it

xxx


----------



## Princess A

Thank you all for much a warm welcome, its so lovely to hear others in the same sort of position. My husband is so cooland relaxed about things and I'm driving myself nuts. We started all our tests in february and since then my sister in law (brothers wife) had a gorgeous baby boy now 8 weeks old, and now my husbands sister announced she's 3 months pregnant. everyone keeps saying just relax it'll just happen and I think no it won't. I actually didn't realise that so many other ladies are in thee same boat and its lovely to know you have support. 
I'm really looking forward to my appointment on monday, step in the right direction. Xxx


----------



## Lollie2501

Sheila - at least the DR will give us a chance to catch up on some sleep. I wouldn't grumble if I was being kept awake by a newborn baby but being kept awake because of anxiety is mentally tiring! My brain just doesn't want to stop!

PrincessA - It really is hard when other family member announce pregnancies and have their babies! One of my SIL's announced her pregnancy just after my miscarriage and the other is pregnant at the moment! BIG hugs to you!!
Hope all goes well at your appointment on Monday! Let us know how it goes. It feels good to have appointments lined up as you have a plan which helps you feel like your moving forward and helps you keep hopeful!!

Hope everyone is well!! 

Lollie xxx


----------



## Michimoo

Had my pre appt today. Just filled out all the forms. Went through any questions. I have to say Oxford Fert Unit is a lovely place from what I've seen so far. Very posh!
My drugs are being delivered on Monday and I start on the 28th Dec.
Here we go .................................................


----------



## Lollie2501

So pleased all went well Michimoo and that you are all set to start DR for the 28th!! So exciting.

Wishing you loads of luck and babydust!!

Lollie xxxx


----------



## Princess A

Hey lollie, thanks for the support its nice to know that others are in the boat. Its lovely to know we can learn from others experiences and support each other. 

great news with starting DR on the 28th, keep us posted how things go. 

good luck everyone x


----------



## Sheilaweb

How exciting for all you lovely ladies who are about to embark of a very scary but very exciting journey - there are soo many lovely ladies here, lots of support.... anything you lovely ladies need - yell .... best wishes to everyone
Sheila


----------



## Lollie2501

That's ok PrincessA! I am just so pleased I have met some other going through the same as me at around the same time! To have others that understand means a lot! There's not many people that do as unless you've been faced with this roller coaster then you'll never know and although people can be supportive they can't really advise!!

Thank you Sheila too! Its great to know we have someone who has been there and come out the other side with a positive story! Its a great support and hope keeper too!!

BIG hugs ladies and let this be the beginning of the end of this ride!!!!

Lollie xxx


----------



## Guest

Morning ladies, are you all well?

Not long now, i wont be on here after today until monday, off work tomorrow yay.  havent got the net at home and my phone doesnt like this site lol. will miss you all   Dont know what i will do next week when i break up from work, wont be on here from then till 3rd Jan !! I need you all when d/r  

Hardly slept last night thinking about it all, had a good read of Zita West book when i went to bed so i think that probably didnt help lol. I learnt a lot though

Lots of love

xxx


----------



## Lollie2501

Morning Ladies

Beckyboo - I actually slept pretty well last night. First night since Saturday though. Think I was exhausted though after my counselling session. Felt drained afterwards.

I hope you get a better nights sleep tonight! I've got the Zita West book as well and think its really informative. I've read it a couple of times before bed too and don't think its helped me getting off to sleep.

This time next week I'll have my drugs and will be ready and waiting for the Xmas Eve to get started!! You'll be almost there!! Still can't believe that after all this time waiting its almost here!! 

Can't believe you'll be offline for a while as well  You'll be fine and hope DR treats you well!! 
Hope everyone else is well!!

BIG hugs 

Lollie xxx


----------



## Guest

Ooh how did the counselling go? Hope it went well  

I didnt really think i would enjoy the book, nearly didnt buy it cos i think you can go into overload cant you, but im glad i did. Havent read it all yet but have made a start. Made me laugh when it says about what men say about women going through it, some of the things they said are so true 'the woman will know more in 20 minutes about ivf than they will ever know lol) so so true

Hard to believe its nearly here isnt it, and the next stage will be here in no time too   One week tomorrow for me OMG !

I was hoping to get the net sorted before i broke up from work but its not gonna happen. I am on ******** on my phone so if anyone wants to keep in touch on there then thats fab but if not no worries  

I went to ww last night, put 3lb on was so devasted. But i had a big weekend at lin laws and did eat loads so its no suprise really. AM hoping to lose it by next wed. Praying i dont put more on cos my bmi is now back up to 28.6 so it cant go higher incase they tell me i cant go ahead next fri !   Think will be ok though

Lots of love

xxx


----------



## Sheilaweb

Beckyboo, we can't have you 'fertility friendless' when you need us the most - I'm on ** too - look out for Sheila Webster was Gibson (Sunderland) - I break up on Friday so will be logged on at home over the festive period.... not long for you lovely ladies just about to start.
I suppose you could easily go on information overload....but when you're going to these appointments its soo easy for things to go completely over your head....
....7 more sleeps for you Beckyboo, 
8 for you Lollie 

How exciting xxxx
Sheila


----------



## Lollie2501

The counselling went well thank you and I've booked another session for the 28th. She has given me some information to give my MIL in the hope it will help her understand how I'm feeling.

I laughed to myself too when I read that part of the Zita West book as its so true!! 

I wasn't going to buy the book but one of my FF's had two and kindly offered me a copy. I'm very grateful for it as I think its great to have something to refer to.

I wouldn't worry about your BMI, you are nearly there and they won't stop you getting started now.

Lollie xxx


----------



## Guest

I will try to find you Sheila, it only dawned on me last night that i will be without you all !! right at the beginning too  ,

It so close, i know we keep sayin it but i cant believe it ! 7 sleeps sounds even nearer  

Thats good Lollie hopefully that will help you mil to understand what youre going through and about to go through, fingers crossed  

xxxx


----------



## Princess A

best of luck bettyboo, 7 sleeps that's so close now. I bet your excited!! I'm looking forward to my appointment on Monday, i'm trying not to think to much about as they might say it's a really long waiting list but trying to keep busy and positive.


----------



## Guest

Thanks hun, so excited. And a wee bit scared of course  

Good luck monday make sure you let us know how it went 

xxx


----------



## Michimoo

Even though you won't be on here Beckyboo you will be in our thoughts.

Princess A, Lollie & Shelia - yes I can't actually believe its here and time to start. Going to sniff to DR. Anyone know what it's like?

I did ask if I was allowed a wee glass of Champagne as it will be NYE when I'm sniffing and was told yes!  lol.

xxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Aw thank you Michimoo  

Have a good weekend all, catch you all monday

Lots of love

xxx


----------



## Lollie2501

PrincessA - let us know how you appointment goes on Monday!! Hoping you don't have to wait too long to get started!!

Michimoo - I'm DR by injections so can't really advise on sniffing. I've read though that people advise a drink or something afterwards as it can leave a funny taste.

Not long now!!! 

Lollie xxx


----------



## Princess A

Have a lovely weekend beckyboo, I'll let everyone know how monday goes.
A question ladies how long do you use the injections for until the eggs are collected?


----------



## Lollie2501

PrincessA - I think its between 10 to 14 days and depends on how you respond. Hope this helps! 

Beckyboo - Hope you have a lovely weekend and looking forward to hearing from you Monday! 

Lollie xxx


----------



## Sheilaweb

Hi Michimoo, I d/r via sniffing, and I would advise you to stock up on mints, cos when that liquid hits the back of ya throat URRGGGHHHH !!!

Beckyboo - hope you have a fab weekend, and we'll see you here on FF on Monday - but if you need a chat or have any wobbles please feel freee to get in touch via **.

Princess A - I hope you can enjoy the weekend, Monday will be here before you know it.... I really hope you can get started straight away - have got my fingers and toes crossed for you... but yes as Lollie mentioned, the stimming usually lasts 2 weeks.

Lollie - sounds like the counselling is going well, I'm soo glad that your counsellor is trying to get your MIL 'on board'.....no the wonder you felt tired after your session, it can be pretty hard work chatting about your feelings, it sounds daft but it literally drains you - I had counselling after I lost my Mam suddenly, and I slept soundly after every session 

Big hugs all round
Sheila - demob happy - last working day of the year tomorrow!


----------



## Anechka

Hello Ladies, I've been reading this wonderful forum for many months now, but for some silly reason wasn't brave enough to write a post  ... Anyway, just wanted to say "Hello" and let me join you.  I'm having my drugs delivered on 23rd and an appointment with nurse on 28th. I find it hard to express my feelings, but surely you are the best people to share it with. I guess it's normal to have constant mood swings  all I want is to talk to someone about my feeling but end up keeping it to myself. 

Ok enough sloopy stuff  i wish us all best of luck and I pray all of us will be gifted with motherhood. 

Send u hugs and kisses  

Anna


----------



## Sheilaweb

Oh Anna, ya big softie hahahaha - you're welcome to join our lovely lovely ladies - it's lovely to have a great bunch of lovely lasses to go through treatment with you,  anything you need hun - don't be shy xx

Luv n best wishes to everyone 
Sheila


----------



## Lollie2501

Welcome Ana!! Pleased to have you on board.

The mood swings are definitely normal! This journey is like a roller coaster and turns your emotions all over the place!!

Wishing you loads of luck and babydust!!!

Lollie xxx


----------



## Princess A

Welcome Ana, its lovely sharing experiences and trying things others did to help to conceive. I know me I'm up for as many tips as possible.

Thanks Shelia for the support, I'm hoping on monday they say right when shall we start. I'm dreading him saying right let's retest bloods and see if the results are the same. I think I'd burst into tears.

lovely ladies have a great weekend, I'm off on monday so long weekend woohoo!!! I'm keep my eye in on the forum and if I get any tips I'll share. 

Its lovely knowing you have others to support you that are going through the same thing. My husbands great but its different for them, so much more pressure on us ladies and its great having you all on here.

Xxx


----------



## Lollie2501

Will be thinking of you Monday PrincessA and hoping that you can get started rather than having to run tests again!! My Consultant is happy to go ahead with treatment as long as all test results are within 6 to 12 months old and retakes them yearly after that if needed so fingers crossed you won't need them again!

It is great to be able to share our journeys with each other and be able to offer each other support and advice!!

Again, best of luck ladies and hope you all have a lovely weekend!

Lollie xxx


----------



## Michimoo

You know I didn't have a choice as they had made the decision for me about the D/R drugs. They'd prescribed the sniff rather than injections, but I didn't think I could inject myself from the start. 
Shelia - will def stock up on mints and Lollie I'll have a drink ready maybe not the Champagne for every sniff occasion tho' lol

Anna - Welcome and I feel the same way as you do. We have friends coming down for NY and they don't even know we are doing this as not many people know, so I keep a lot to myself too.

Lollie - I was offered Counselling but it's in Oxford and it's too far. Think I will just have my private meltdowns, but I have to say I don't know what I would have done without this forum. It's been a God send.

xxx


----------



## Princess A

This web page is fantastic with support so if you ever need a hug I'm here. Its hard and the emotions are so strong that I can see how things could fall apart without support. 

E veryone stay strong and positive. Xx


----------



## Lollie2501

Michimoo, I didn't have a choice in how I would DR either. My Consultant made that decision but I didn't mind either way.

I agree that this site is a God send. I found it a couple of months after our diagnosis. I've learnt so much, supported others through their treatment and made life long friends who have been there for me too. It saddens me that there are others that have to go through this difficult journey but at least we have a place to be there for each other and feel less alone. This site is the only place I feel understood. 

I find it hard too to show my emotions. I usually hold in the tears and then have major melt downs when its least expected and over some thing that wouldn't usually bother me. I wasn't going to take up the counselling but I've been struggling with my MIL being not being supportive and not even trying to understand. This makes me so angry and want to avoid her. I felt I needed advice and support on how to deal with it as I don't need this extra stress!! I've only has one session and she gave me some excellent information to give to my MIL. I felt better sharing my feelings with her as my MIL made me feel like I'm mental and hearing from a professional that what I'm feeling is normal really helped!

Here for all of you ladies and hoping and praying that our dreams come true!

BIG hugs to you all!

Lollie xxx


----------



## Sheilaweb

I'm soo glad you ladies have found Fertility Friends, and get lots of encouragement and support as well as give support and form bonds of friendship....but its pants that we have this awful fertility journey of uncertainty and worry to wade through in common.

But we're here for good days, bad days and meltdowns.... its important that we have friends on the other end of a keyboard who understand exactly how we feel and what we're going through - one things for sure, you're never alone, we've got each other   
Soo much to look forward to this week coming, 
PrincessA having an appointment on Monday   hope you get a date to begin treatment 
Lollie and Beckyboo beginning their first steps just before   
Anna and Michimoo beginning soon after 
Lollie, hope that the counselling staff can work wonders with your MIL and her silly perceptions - I have to say my relationsip with my MIL just clicked after we suffered our miscarriage, and we have a wonderful relationship
Hope you all have a lovely weekend
Sheila


----------



## Princess A

hey, it is exciting times and especially when we are all in the early stages of the journey. It's nice knowing your not alone, don't get me wrong having family support is great as well but they wouldn't understand what we are going through.

Shelia thank you are your kind words, i have to admit i'm feelng quite calm about monday, i've read and researched so much that i'd probably be able to explain everything about ivf to the consultant  .

I just   that our time has come and that we will be blessed with our own miracle soon.

xxx


----------



## Guest

Hello Laws1612, i am due to start my injections in about 3 days time (IVF) i have also stopped smoking, alcohol, caffeine etc. Hope all goes well with your injections   are you doing them in your leg or stomach? xxx


----------



## Sheilaweb

Hello lovely ladies, as there are other lovely ladies about to begin treatment too: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=277025.84

I'm going to merge these two topics together so that you can all become cycle buddies all together.

Laws are you injecting or sniffing - if you're injectiong, just relax hun, if you're sniffing, you'll need some mints as the liquid tastes yukky when it hits the back of your throat.

Best of luck with your treatment, let us know how you're getting on with it.... best wishes to you and to Natalie and Stacey - the other ladies on the other thread are bginning their treatments next week and soon after.....

Luv n hugs to all 
Sheila


----------



## Guest

Hi ladies  

Busy busy thread !

Hope you all had a good weekend? I am back online today yay  

4 days till i start..Eeek !! Worrying about the first injection. Hope it doesnt hurt too much  

Lots of love everyone

xxx


----------



## Lollie2501

Hi Ladies

Hope everyone had a lovely weekend!!

Beckyboo - Its going so quick, can't believe we can both say we start this week!! How are you sleeping now? I've got much better although I permanently have butterflies in my tummy!! 

Love to you all!

Lollie xxx


----------



## Guest

Hi Lollie  

I know, cant believe it ! Sleeping ok again apart from last night but that was cos i was up with my poorly dog   I have butterflies too !! 

I bought some brazil nuts on saturday, soo expensive !!

Have you got your meds yet? 

Lots of love

xxx


----------



## Lollie2501

Hey Beckyboo

Sorry your dog is poorly! Hope all is ok now!!

I get my meds on Thursday when I go for my scheduling appointment. Have you got yours yet?

Don't think I've ever been so nervous, excited and scared all at the same time!!

Brazil nuts are very expensive! At least its only recommended to eat about 3 a day!! 

BIG hugs xxx


----------



## Guest

Thanks, he has a poorly foot, ripped his claw   He runs around like a loon. Although it happened in the night so im not quite sure how he did it lol. Havent been to the vets yet, gonna see how he is tomorrow and if needs be phone then (so expensive) and there is no blood or anything. Hubby said he had perked up a bit this morn before he went to work so he cant be in that much pain. Just limping about poor thing.

I get mine on friday at my appoinment. Am assuming they wll want to see me do my first one.. Eeek !!

Its a weird feeling isnt it, nervousness & excitement all in one. And to think of the outcome    

xxxx


----------



## Lollie2501

I hope his foot is better soon! Let me know how he is tomorrow! Hopefully he won't have to go to the vets.

I did a practice jab at my implications appointment. I didn't have to push the plunger as the syringe had no fluid in was just to give putting the needle in a go! I wasn't expecting it at that appointment so although I was shocked didn't have time to think about it!! It'll be good reassurance to be with a nurse for the first injection so you know you are doing everything you are meant to! I will feel lost when I do mine on Saturday.

Lollie xxx


----------



## Guest

I will do hun, thanks  

I havent even seen a needle yet ! Think its good when things come as a suprise like you say you dont have time to stress ! Yes it will be good, but i think more nervewracking as i will be watched  You will be fine Sat  

Im off home shortly so have a lovely evening. Another day closer  

Take care, lots of love

xxx


----------



## Lollie2501

You'll be fine! You don't need to be nervous in front of the nurses as they help us first timers every day!!

Hope you have a lovely evening!!

BIG hugs xxx


----------



## Hellers

Hi all, new to the board and starting into my first cycle IVF/ICSI in January.  First appointment for scan and bloods is 19th and then all systems go from there!

Excited and nervous all at the same time.  For the first time in my life I will be wishing Christmas away and dying for January!!!


----------



## Lollie2501

Hi Hellers

Welcome to the board!! 

I hope you have a lovely Christmas and that January comes quickly for you!! Its a good thing that you have christmas in between as it gives you something to focus on and will help the time go quicker!!

Hope 2012 makes your dreams come true!!!

Hello to everyone else! Hope you all have a lovely evening!

Lollie xxx


----------



## Princess A

I'm so annoyed that I could scream, went to my appointment!! Say for an hour and when we finally went in all we did was sign some forms!! 
T hat was it!!! then told we'll hear from them at the end of january!!!
I feel so disappointment!!! Can't believe its just dragging out!!!


----------



## Lollie2501

BIG hugs to you PrincessA!! I'm so sorry your appointment wasn't what you expected, no wonder you feel so annoyed!! I know I would too, especially after getting your hopes up to be finally getting started!! 

Waiting is so tough especially when you don't have a date to work towards!! I have had that happen twice before, we were meant to start in August but then told to wait until November and then when November came I was told they couldn't fit me in and had to wait until December!! Still am worrying that at any minute something will go wrong and I won't be able to start!!

Thinking of you Princess!! Hope you hear something soon!!

BIG hugs xxx


----------



## Princess A

Thanks lollie, I thought they would at least say what's going to happen, how long, and give a date!! Just filled a bloody form which they could have done themselves!!


----------



## Lollie2501

Not knowing when you're going to get to the next step makes it so much harder! If you haven't heard soon I would give them a call to try and find out!!

Xxx


----------



## Princess A

thanks lollie, I'm away for christmas and then on a holiday for a week s hopefully when we get back we have some news. xxx


----------



## Lollie2501

I'm pleased you have Christmas and your holiday to look forward to. 

Keep us posted!!! Hoping for some news for you soon.

BIG hugs xxx


----------



## Guest

Morningggg  

How is everyone? 

Sorry to hear you had disappointment Princess, it will soon come round though and you have xmas and a holiday which will help the time go quicker   We are always wishing our lives away arent we  

Hi Lollie   How was your evening?

My dog is loads better, still limping a little bit this morning, but he is putting weight on his foot and he let me touch it which is a good thing. He wouldnt yesterday lol. So hopefully he is on the mend  

Lots of love

xxx


----------



## Lollie2501

Morning ladies  

PrincessA, how are you feeling today after yesterday? Hope you're feeling better!! BIG hugs 

Beckyboo, I'm pleased your dogs paw seems to be better today. Hopefully by tomorrow he'll be back to normal!

How was your evening? We went carol singing. It was cold but got us in the festive spirit, lol!!!

Not long now...............3 sleeps for you and 4 for me!! 

Michimoo, hope all is well with you!! Christmas is nearly here and the 28th will be here before you know it! 

Love to all!

Lollie xxx


----------



## Guest

Yup, fingers crossed we wont have to pay a visit to the vets, Aside from the cost its so stressful taking him, he is not good in the car and gets stressed out, and we go deaf with his barking  

Aw carol singing sounds lovely, i havent seen any for years !! No one does it round here  

My evening was ok, my dad came round, we arent close and i dont see him too often but it was nice to catch up. And my boiler broke whilst i was in the shower...brrrr. Hubby was at work till 10 but he managed to fix it when he got in. So it was a chilly evening in our house. I was in a panic that we would have no heating over christmas  

Soon be here


----------



## Princess A

Hi ladies, strange but feeling so much better today  . I think the appointment yesterday made me go   for a while. my poor husband had it bad yesterday too, and he is so sweet and supportive. My moods are so all over the place, but today i think i've accepted it'll happen just not straight away like i would like too. It is true we are just wishing our life away and not being grateful for here and now. My saying used to be to friends 'good things come to those who wait', i guess i need to say it to myself now. We have been told we'll hear in January so fingers crossed, just going to enjoy me and hubby time while we can. 

thanks for the support cycle buddies.

xx


----------



## Lollie2501

PrincessA, I'm pleased you are feeling better today! I too am a great believer in the saying 'Good things come to those who wait!' and I hope this becomes true for us all!!

Beckyboo, I bet it was a bit of a shock when you boiler broke with you in the shower! I bet it was freezing. Pleased your DH managed to fix the boiler as you definitely don't want to be without heating this time of year!!

Hope everyone has a lovely evening!

BIG hugs,

Lollie xxx


----------



## Guest

Glad you are feeling better Princess, that is such a true saying.

We have to stay positive  

Oh it was Lollie, i was soooo cold, wet hair that needed washing, felt like a minger all night  

You have a good evening too hun

Lots of love

xxxx


----------



## Princess A

Oh dear beckyboo, I hope your all fresh and clean now. This is always the time of year when peoples boilers give out, I remember one year our heaters packed up and for a couple of weeks we used electric heaters, total nightmare. Hope its all fixed now. 

Xxx


----------



## Anechka

Hello ladies, just felt like saying "hi" to all of you  constantly thinking of coming Friday - when I'll have my drugs delivered and the reality of what's happening should hit me  

Princess A, I know how you feel about having that kind of appointment - I've had one like this in October , filing in the contest forms ect... Then was supposed to start treatment in November but when I rang the unit on first day of my period I've been told to wait till December due to laboratory being closed over the Christmas... It was hard to wait but I've been busy with refurbishment - we bought a house very recently 

I wish you all to stay positive and excited during this magical time of the year, and I wish we will all have our most desirable Xmas present - cute baby bum  


Hugs and kisses to you all my lovely FF fellas  

Xxx


----------



## Lollie2501

Anechka, its exciting isn't it?!?! I get my drugs on Thursday ans I think it'll feel more like it going to start after this!!

Hope all of your dreams come true!!

Wishing on a start for us all this Christmas!!

Babydust,

Lollie xxx


----------



## Guest

Hi peeps  

I was in a panic Princess A that i would be without heating over christmas   fingers crossed it is fixed for good!

Hi Anechka, do you start your injections on friday too? Im starting friday and get my drugs then, think it will all seem real then.

Hi Lollie, not long now !!!! So excited

Hope everyone is good

xxx


----------



## Lollie2501

Afternoon ladies!

Hope everyone is well today!!

Beckyboo, how is you dog today? Better I hope.

I pick up my schedule and drugs tomorrow and am really excited.

Its getting close!!!

Love to you all xxx


----------



## Guest

Hi Lollie i am good thanks how are you?

Eeek excting!! Bet you will be looking at them all day tomorrow  

He is loads better thanks, still not putting all his weight on it on the side where his claw is but hes not limping anymore so hoepfully he will be fine. Thanks for asking  

My last afternoon on here today probably till 3rd jan, will be too many people milling about for me to get on 2moro i think, but boss is out this afternoon so i can play     yay

2 sleeps for me 3 for you    

xxx


----------



## Lollie2501

Hope you dog is all better soon! At least there is some improvement as he's not limping as much!

I am so excited about tomorrow and know I won't sleep in fear of over sleeping. My appointment is at 9am so I'm going to have to leave around 7.30 because of rush hour. 

I've been a bit emotional today but I guess that's normal but I woke up feeling very positive this morning despite the tears!

How are you feeling? I hope tomorrow flies for you!! What time is your appointment on Friday?

BIG hugs 

Lollie xxx


----------



## Guest

My appointment is at 9am too and im leaving at 7.30 cos of traffic   I dont normally get up till 7.45 so i will up even earlier than normal.

Aw hun it is normal we have so many emotions and thoughts and ifs etc going on at the moment, and xmas too !! Stay positive  

Im feeling good, exited, nerves are easing off a bit, just still a bit anxious about the first injection. Im sure it will be fine though

xxxx


----------



## Lollie2501

I'll be thinking of you at 9am on Friday morning  and all over Christmas!!

I hope you have a lovely Christmas and that DR treats you well!!! 

Happy New year to you too!! 

BIG hugs and positive thoughts!!

Lollie xxx


----------



## Guest

Thank you hun, i will be thinking of you tomorrow morning  

Have a fab christmas and new year too. 

Lots of love & positive thoughts

2012 will be the best !!

xxx


----------



## Sheilaweb

Arh, I got very teary when I picked up my drugs too - especially when I saw the BIG needles first - didn't realise initially that these were to mix the drugs, rather than to administer them - but then felt angry and frustrated that we had to resort to putting ourselves through this - when it seemed that everyone else just had to drop their knickers !!! 

But I think it's also the realisation, that you may be on the cusp of a life changing experience - and when you are soo close to starting treatment I think the enormity of it hits you, you've waited soo long for this day - and it's finally here .... it's exactly the same in the moments before you give birth too   
Yes its nerve wracking and exciting, but going through treatment really does take it out of you, physically as well as mentally - and thats why FF was created...to provide you with help and support every step of the way - sometimes its just reassurance we need that what we're feeling is 'normal'.
Even if you just want to let off steam - we're here for you...every day, any day xxxx
Luv, luck and magical babydust to everyone 
Sheila


----------



## Guest

Thats just made me cry Sheila     Happy, tears though   I think  

xxx


----------



## Lollie2501

Made me feel all emotional too Sheila! 

Thank you all for your support!! 

Lollie xxx


----------



## Sheilaweb

Arh Becky and Lollie, I'm nothing if not completely honest - and believe me, you can ask me anything.... take each day as it comes if you need to or break the treatment into smaller more manageable chunks - down-regging, stimming, egg collection, embryo transfer and 2 week wait.  Each part of treatment comes with its own unique worries and hopes.
Sheila


----------



## Michimoo

Ha Shelia that's so funny. I saw the needle for mixing and freaked out too! My fridge looks like a pharmacy now. So next week I start sniffing for DR. Not really looking forward to the taste. Am now wondering if I should have gone with the injections. But as I said I wasn't given a choice.

Put it all in my iphone to alarm me everyday at 9am & 9pm to make sure I remember from the 28th Dec.
I'm sure I won't forget but I just wanted a prompt just in case I get engrossed in some Xmas film at night or over sleep one morning.

Am intending to put on a few pounds over Xmas, just to make the injection site a bit more padded of course. When I do have to inject.


----------



## Sheilaweb

Michimoo - I did mine at 7.30 and set my phone alarm so I wouldn't forget and believe it or not I actually slept through one alarm - came in from work feeling oh soo tired and slept through.

I was much happier sniffing as I am a complete needle phobe.... but some girls who went through treatment a little while after me at my particular clinic, had to sniff 4 times a day !!

But when it came to injecting, I did mine in the tummy as I had a lot more flesh - other tips I can share is:
- move your injection site, as if you inject in the same place it can get sore
- use an ice cube on the injection site, it numbs the area as well as eases bruising 
- when it comes to mixing your drugs, leave it for a minute, as, if you inject too quickly after you mix, the chemical reaction still going on can sting

Hope this helps you ladies.

But honestly, if there is anything I can help with - I most certainly will 
Best wishes
Sheila


----------



## Lollie2501

Thanks for the tips Sheila! I'm still finding it hard to imagine injecting myself everyday. I'm not needle phobic luckily, just never thought I'd have to do it to myself before. I had a go at jabbing myself and it wasn't as bad as I thought. Not sure what it'll feel like to put the fluid in though!

Michimoo, not long for you now either! Once Xmas is out of the way the 28th will be here in no time.

Good idea to set you alarm especially for the mornings as its easy to sleep in. 

Hope you are all having a lovely evening!!


----------



## Princess A

Hey everyone, good luck to those starting their journey next week. Wishing you all a lovely christmas and hope the coming year brings lots of gorgeous babies into the world. Xxx


----------



## Lollie2501

Thank you PrincessA! 

I hope you have a lovely Christmas and holiday. Hoping you come back to news of when you can get started!!

Merry Christmas to you all!!

Lollie xxxx


----------



## Sheilaweb

Lollie - big day tomorrow hun eeeekkkk - how ya feeling?


----------



## Lollie2501

Hi Sheila

I have been going through all sorts of emotions today and cried at the drop of a hat at all sorts and anything, lol!! I dread to think what I'm going to be like once I get started.

I hope you are well and have a lovely Christmas!! 

Lollie xxxx


----------



## Sheilaweb

You'll be fine hun, just think what you're doing all this for - but we're here to support you anytime, hugs
Sheila


----------



## Lollie2501

I hope you have a great Christmas and thank you so much for your support.

Love Lollie xxx


----------



## Guest

Hello ladies

Just wanted to say good luck to everyone who is starting tx over xmas and to wish you all a Merry Christmas hopefully 2012 will make all ou dreams come true! 

      to all xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lollie2501

Hi Natalie

Thank you very much!!!

I see by your signature that you started DR today!?!? How was your first injection? 

Best of luck and babydust to you too!

Merry Christmas  

Xxx


----------



## Sheilaweb

OOohh Natalie, how did it go today hun, you have a cycle buddy Beckyboo (who can't access FF til she's back to work unfortunately) - how was it for you??
Sending huge hugs
Sheila


----------



## Sheilaweb

Lollie - your big day has finally arrived !!!  Wohoo.

Happy Christmas Eve and babydust to you all xxx
Sheila


----------



## thunderbird21

Hi Natalie,

I started down reg yesterday too.  1st injection wasnt too bad.  Its soo exciting that it has finally started   

How you feeling? xx


----------



## Lollie2501

Hi Thunderbird

Congratulations on starting DR yesterday and that all went well with your first jab. 

I've got to do my first one out tonight as we are at a family get together, would of much preferred to do my first one at home but that the fun of starting on Christmas Eve I guess?

How are you feeling? 

Lollie xxx


----------



## Guest

Hey Ladies

Hope you are all well

I dont actually start my injections until today as i had to take tabs on day yesterday and injections from today. I hav decided to do it in my leg and in the evening hoping that way if i do get any side effects i might sleep through them...well thats the plan lol

Hope everyone has a magical christmas xxx


----------



## Lollie2501

Hi Natalie,

Hope all goes well tonight with your first injection!

I'll be pleased when I've done my first one.

Merry Christmas!!

Lollie xxxx


----------



## Guest

Hi Lollie,

Thanks hun, and good luck with yours too...I am kind of looking forward to it   .

Merry Christmas   xxx


----------



## Sheilaweb

OOohhh Thunderbird, Lollie, Natalie and Beckyboo all going through this together - wishing you all the very very best.
PrincessA and Michimoo, eeeekkkk not long now for you ladies too.
I'm sure that the drug taking won't interfere too much with your merriment & festivites - what a way to end the year and look forward to a new year with hope and the possibility of getting that step closer to realising your dreams.
I want to thank all you lovely ladies soo much for your support and encouragment, wishing you soo much babydust.
Luv hugs and best wishes to you all.
Sheila


----------



## Guest

Hello Ladies

Just had my first injection and all went well  so baseline is booked in for 5th jan 

So lovely to be going through this time with you lovely ladies and to see all the ladies with bfps just fills me with so much hope and determination.

Hope everyone has a great Christmas and 2012 is our year. love and    to all xxxxx


----------



## Lollie2501

Hi Ladies

Natalie, pleased your injection went well! My baseline scan is booked for the 9th of Jan.

Thank you all for your support and so pleased to have you all to go through this with too!

Wishing on a star for us all this Christmas and hoping all our dreams come true!

Lollie xxx


----------



## thunderbird21

Hi Girls,

Lollie, i felt fine the 1st few days after injection but woke up with headache and feeling nauseous on xmas day, it soon lifted in the afternoon but since then ive been feeling really tired   

How bout the rest of you girls? Any side effects?

My baseline scan is 4th jan and thats when i'll start my daily injections.  Are any of you girls having a few drinks over festive season?  The nurse on friday says it was ok to have a few but not a bottle, hmmm i dunno what to do.  Just wondering what everyone else thought?

Well done Natalie on your 1st injection!

Thanks to Sheila on the supportive comments xx


----------



## Lollie2501

Hi ladies!!

I hope you all had a lovely Christmas.

Thunderbird, I've been DR since Saturday and felt fine until today. Just don't feel myself and am exhausted. Hard to tell though if I'm just worn out from all the festivities. 

I'm pleased your headache has lifted now but sorry you had to have it on Xmas day of all days.

I don't really drink normally but I did have a small Bucks Fizz yesterday but that is probably about the 4th drink I've had in about 3 years. 

BIG hugs to you all xxxx


----------



## Sheilaweb

I think it was the headaches and tiredness that were my most common symptoms during down-regging - if you want a read of my icsi diary you can find it here: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=181753.0
I made note of symptoms 'suffered' how I felt and tips I picked up along the way....

Soo glad you ladies are doing ok with your injections.

Best wishes to one and all - hope you've all had a fantastic Christmas.

Hugs
Sheila


----------



## thunderbird21

Great diary Sheila! I  see its normal to be feeling totally exhausted.  I was same as Lollie in thinking it might be from all the festivities, wasnt too sure.  Woke at 9.30 this morning which is late for me and could hardly lift my head off the pillow, didnt actually get out of bed until 10.30!!!!

Headaches are still coming and going but not that painful that i need to take paracetamol.  Very sore boobs too but thats normal for me when im due my period, due on friday.

Hope everyone is feeling better soon xxx


----------



## Lollie2501

Hey Ladies,

Sheila thanks for the link to your Diary! I read it last night.

Thunderbird, I seem to be able to get up ok in the mornings but about mid morning the today the tiredness started again! I can't stop yawning and could get back into bed! The other thing I have noticed is that I' constantly thirsty. Again not sure if this is down to buserelin or not. 
I hope your headaches are manageable and get better soon.

Hello to all other ladies and hope you are all well!

Lollie xxx


----------



## Michimoo

Sorry Ladies haven't been on here for a few days as been doing the family Xmas thing and enjoying my last few glasses of vino before ...........TOMORROW! Yes that's right I start tomorrow. Argh!!!!!


----------



## thunderbird21

Good luck Michimoo xx

Lollie, hope we dont feel this tired for too much longer! Im ok im off work just now, dread to think how i would have coped with shift work during this xx


----------



## Guest

Good luck for tomorrow michimoo xxx

Lollie - how are you getting on with your injections hun??

xxx


----------



## Sheilaweb

Michimoo, wishing you all the very very best for tomorrow hun, we're all rooting for you 
Best wishes
Sheila


----------



## Lollie2501

Hope all goes well for you tomorrow Michimoo!! Can't believe how fast the 28th has come around!! Let us know how your first sniff goes!! I hope DR treats you well   

Thunderbird I am so tiered its unreal! I would of been in bed by 7pm but we have had friends round and they didn't go until late. I cooked a Christmas style dinner for us all and I don't know where I found the energy. I checked the leaflet in my buserelin box and it says that it may cause drowsiness so I'm guessing its a lasting symptom.

Natalie how are things going for you? I'm finding that it doesn't feel real still at the moment. I don't feel how I thought I would if that makes sense. I think I was expecting to feel more anxious and stressed about it but actually feeling quite calm.

Hi Sheila hope you are well!! Thanks for being there for us all and popping in to check on us and offer advice!!

Also got to give Beckyboo a mention!! Thinking of her and hoping DR is going well for her! Looking forward to catching up with Beckyboo in the New Year! Sheila if you're in touch with her on ** please let her know we are thinking of her and hoping all is going well!!

BIG hugs, Lollie xxx


----------



## Guest

Hello Ladies

lollie - Hey hun, yeah all going well, i fell asleep in the day yesterday which is unusual for me only meant to sit down for a min   getting headaches now and finding it hard to sleep but other that its all peachy x 

Hello to all youother lovely ladies hope you are all well   xxxx


----------



## Sheilaweb

Beckyboo is doing fine - lovely ladies, but I will pass on your best wishes - soo glad everyone is doing well....

But as always, am here to support you every inch of the way xxx


----------



## Michimoo

Hey Ladies, well thought I'd give you an update of my first sniffing attempt. I primed the sniffer last night and had it by my bed for this morning. My first sniff not sure if it worked properly but the second one definitely did. I didn't want to redo the first just in case it did work and I gave myself double bubble. As its the first go I'm sure it'll be fine. 

Sheila you are right the taste is grim. Lol. The compulsion to sneeze last for 10 mins. I had to keep holding my nose! 

I'll keep you posted.  xx


----------



## Lollie2501

Hey Ladies

Hope everyone is well this evening!

Natalie I hope your headaches don't get too bad and don't last. I'm still really tiered too. I even had to go to bed this afternoon for a sleep and woke up after 2 hours. We went shopping this morning and by the time I got home I felt shattered! 

Michimoo I'm so pleased you have now started your journey! I hope apart from the bad taste you feel ok! 

Shiela thank you for sending our wishes to Beckyboo! I hope she had a lovely Christmas and am looking forward to hearing from her in the New year.

Thunderbird how are you feeling? I hope your headaches are leaving you!! 
I look like something the cat dragged in and have two massive spots on the end of my nose, lol!!

Hello PrincessA! Hope all is well with you and you are having a lovely holiday. had to say Hi just in case you manage to log on!

BIG hugs to you all and hope you all have a lovely evening!!

Lollie xxx


----------



## thunderbird21

Lol i had to laugh at that Lollie!  I bet you look absolutely fine xx

Apart from sore, heavy boobs, PMT'd, extreme tiredness and mild headaches oh and a cold...... im fine lol!  The PMT and sore boobies should go away in few days as im due Friday and the headaches are only mild so no need for paracetamol yet!  Cant believe i start stimming 1 week today 

How is everyone else doing? xxx


----------



## Lollie2501

Thunderbird you poor thing!! BIG hugs!!! I feel as if AF is will be here any day as I've started to got heavy BB's as well. Normally af comes about 3 to 4 days after they get sore. Not sure how DR affects it though. 
I've not got my baseline scan until the 9th of Jan and then all being well I'll start stimming on the 10th so will be behind you! When is your EC scheduled for? 

Hope you feel better soon and your cold doesn't hang about! You poor thing having that on top!! 

Lollie xxx


----------



## thunderbird21

Lollie they havent gave an exact date, she says it all depends on how stimming goes.... she guessed around the 16th Jan if all goes well.  Fingers crossed!

How about you?  Its weird how some hospitals do it differently from others xx


----------



## Lollie2501

On my treatment schedule EC it says EC should be the 23rd of January. My OH is book in for sperm retrieval on the same day although the nurse did say my OH's Urologist would be flexible should I be ready for EC sooner or later. She said that no treatment plan can be set in stone as there is no way of knowing how each individual will respond! 

The 16th will be here before we know it! Hopefully all being well you'll be ready for EC and I'll be on day 6 of stimms!! 

Hugs,

Lollie xxx


----------



## Michimoo

Ooooo the 16th of Jan is the day for my first scan.  

Right Ladies I am definitely sure this isn't a side effect of the drugs but I said I would share my progress with you...........I just went to sniff and I did both nostrils and it started running out my nose. I then looked at the bottled and I had left the cap on!!!!!!!!!      

Yes I am blonde


----------



## Lollie2501

Michimoo thank you for sharing your progress it made me laugh  
I'd blame it on the side effects of sniffing!!

Xxx


----------



## Sheilaweb

Hahahhaa Michimoo, I did exactly the same same thing with my sniffs too - I did my sniffs and thought that wasn't too bad, I must be getting used to that taste!  It took me ages to realise that I hadn't took the cap off hahahaha - wallyness is a definitely a side effect hahahaha

Glad you're all doing soo well and looking forward to scan dates.
Sending hugs and best wishes to everyone 
Sheila


----------



## Princess A

Hey ladies, hope you all had a fantastic break. Its been so busy on my end, driving a lot to this house then that house etc. mich your sniffing story made me laugh and I hope your getting on with it better.
H ow are things going with everyone? X


----------



## Guest

Hello Ladies

Michimoo -   that really made me laugh! xx

Lollie - my ec is provisionally booked for 23rd jan too xx

Hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## Lollie2501

Hello ladies

How is everyone today?

I'm still looking like something the cat dragged in and now have 2 more spots on my nose! I'm looking like Rudolf!!!

Natalie how exciting we could be having EC on the same day!!

PrincessA I hope you had a lovely Christmas! Any news on dates yet?

Michimoo I hope you remembered to take the lid off today! How are you feeling now?

Thunderbird how are the headaches? Hope they're still not too bad! 

BIG hugs to you all!!

Lollie xxx


----------



## thunderbird21

Hi Girls,

Headaches have eased and surprisingly im feeling a little more energetic than i have the last few days   AF due tomorrow, then start stimming on wed!!!

How is everyone else?

Who starts stimmimg 1st out us lot? xxx


----------



## Michimoo

Yes lid off this morning.  

Just realised that we will be in a restaurant on NYE when I'm meant to do my evening sniff and no one knows that I am doing this. ( apart from DH ) so this will be fun!  Oh I make things easy don't I? Lol


----------



## Sheilaweb

Beckyboo says HI to everyone, she's not suffering with any side effects - and she hopes you're all doing ok...and she sends hugs.

Best wishes
Sheila


----------



## Lollie2501

Thunderbird I think you'll be the first of us to start stimming!! Not long for you now.

Michimoo you'll be fine on NYE. Do you sniffs in the toilets. I've been somewhere every night or had friends round since I started DR and just went in the loo and no one asked any questions. Its crazy though because I've felt suspicious every time and because I know I'm being secretive imagine everyone else has noticed. 

Shiela thank you for letting us know all is well with Beckyboo! I'm so pleased DR is treating her well. Won't be long and she'll be back on here with us!!!

Hugs to you all xxx


----------



## Sheilaweb

We went to see Sister Act while I was sniffing (my sniffs were at 7.30 - 12 hours apart) - and there were about 20 of us out together all dressed as Nuns, there was a woman behind us who was obviously more interested in our collective conversations, rather than the company she was in.  But because of the various conversations going on, I told my sister (loud enough for her to hear) that I was going to the loo to shoot my drugs, before we sat down - I kid you not this woman almost tripped over trying to follow me to the loo....and quickly installed herself in the cubicle next to mine.  Being the naughty nun I am, I played up knowing full well not a sound was eminating from next door, and sniffed rather loudly twice - of course the liquid hit my throat and made me cough.  I flushed the loo....and came out of the cubicle rubbing my nose (as my sniffs sometimes made me sneeze as well!) and was beaten to the sinks by my 'neighbour'  - washing my hands I just commented that it should be a great night and tipped her a wink - ha ha ha ha - she was dumbstruck and went bright red....well she shouldnt have been cocking her lugs and breaking her neck to catch me in the act hahaha. 

I was waiting for the drugs squad to pounce - eeeh worra hoot !!!

Sheila


----------



## Michimoo

Oh Shelia      that is brilliant. 

This sniffing doesn't half make me want to sneeze. I end up sniffing for about 10 mins to stop myself sneezing as I know if you do you'd have to do it again. So I have 2 choices I either 1) stay in the loo for 10 mins ( & my friends & their DH's will think I've had a poo) OR 2) I totally gross them out by returning back to the table and continuously sniff whilst they're eating. Mmmmmmm yummy!


----------



## Lollie2501

Lol Sheila that's funny!!

Oh Michimoo as I'm injecting to DR I didn't think about the sniffing to stop sneezing at the table and you don't want every one to think you've been having a number two! Good luck  

Xxx


----------



## Guest

Sheila -   how funny xxx


----------



## Sheilaweb

I went for a curry with friends one night, had to excuse myself and came back sniffing, bless, the waiter came with a jug of water for me - he must've thought I was a right wimp, I had one of the mildest dishes on the menu hahaha - hhhm, I'm beginning to see that self harming  (injecting) has its advantages lol.

I had what I thought was a trapped nerve / stiff neck when I got up this morning and went for a massage at the chinese - he ended up giving me accupuncture - OUCH - just glad I couldnt see what was happening!
Sheila


----------



## thunderbird21

Haha great story Sheila!

Oooooh am i 1st then  Myself and Beckyboo maybe??

Good to hear that all you girls are getting the hang of sniffing then.  

Does anyone exercise?  I love running, it clears my mind, makes me feel great and helps with weight loss, but ive been told gentle exercise only during IVF.  Im really missing running but know it will be worth it in the long run. Also read some people say you should avoid ALL exercise during IVF, even gentle........  what does everyone else think? xx


----------



## Sheilaweb

Thunderbird - gentle exercise is fine hun, I used to walk to work a couple of times a week - when I wasn't too knackered hahahaha

Hope this helps.... just as long as you're not into weight lifting !

Sheila


----------



## thunderbird21

Noooo not into weight lifting Sheila lol   
I will try get myself out and about for some walking then.  How about swimming? Ive heard mixed advice but i love swimming and would love to be able to continue with it?

Spoke with Beckyboo on **, she says hi to everyone   Her baseline scan is 18th jan, so Lollie your right, it looks like im 1st   xx


----------



## Michimoo

I'm doing a great new exercise at the moment. It's called sofa surfing . 

I have to say that so far I am feeling quite chillaxed for the first time in 3 years. I think it's because I know I don't have the pressure of having BMS OPK's & pee sticks to get upset when I get my AF.

It is kinda out of my control and I'm going to let the drugs do their thing.

I do go for a mile walk once a week with a friend it's our new healthy regime. Might try to take the clothes off the exercise bike and start that in the NY. 

Shelia- 3 rd day of sniffing and ( touch wood) I don't feel any different. Am I doing it right? & yes the cap is off lol. 

Ladies- can we put a list up when we are all doing what treatment as we are all so close together. I don't know if we can amalgamate them onto one ( wow big word - maybe these D/R drugs are increasing my vocab!!) 

So I'll start

:- Ivf with Icsi ( as husband works abroad and leaves next week and won't be around for the rest of treatment  so using his frozen sample)

Started D/R 28/12/12 sniff inhaler
Baseline scan booked 16/1/12
Menopur 150 iu 18/1/12
Ultrasound scan & blood test booked 27/1/12


----------



## Sheilaweb

Michimoo, I heard mixed advice about swimming, - so I literally didn't take any risks hahaha - but it must be ok as midwives and the like wouldn't be pushing aqua natal classes these days :

I'll start a thread with a table for everyones dates.....
Just post your details if you want adding - all the very best
Sheila - soo jealous that Beckyoo and Michimoo aren't suffering with any side effects from down-regging, but everyone is different, - hugs

Here's a link to the table I have just created: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=278167.new


----------



## Guest

Hello Ladies

Hope you are all well

Just wondered if i could get my details added to the list?? im ivf and Baseline scan 5/1/12 not sure of the otherdates yet though xxx 
Have added your details Nat hun


----------



## Michimoo

Thanks Shelia that's great now I can flick to that page to keep check when I lose it. Well I lost it a long time ago but hey ho!  

So I'm not trying to rub it in but aren't I supposed to have some sort of side effects?


----------



## thunderbird21

Yay great idea Michimoo...... doing ivf and baseline scan 4th jan - Sheila can you add me please xx

Thats great you dont have any side effects, keep up the sofa surfing, it must be working lol xx

I have added your details Thunderbird hun -


----------



## Sheilaweb

Mishimoo - you and Beckyboo are very very lucky, although we all react differently to the drugs, it's pretty rare for you not to have side effects during down regging - but yep, some ladies report no symptoms or side effects whatsoever.... darn you ladies hahahahaha - hugs 

Sheila


----------



## Michimoo

This is only day 3 and my consultant did say it takes about a week to kick in. It's my birthday a week Sat so I should be an emotional wreck for that! Lol.


----------



## Michimoo

Happy New Year Ladies. 
   

Where have you all gone?


----------



## Guest

Happy New Year Ladies xxx


----------



## Sheilaweb

Happy New Year girls      I'm here but feeling a wee bit shaky (but at least thats good for the diet (I literally can't face any more chocolate or dirty beer!!) - I'm a complete lightweight these days lol, just put on a big Sunday dinner (we're eating late due to watching Sunderland hopefully beat Man City!)  
We had a lovely New Year and Hannah managed to see in the New Year - and I noticed yesterday that she has cut another tooth - my baby is growing up soo fast.
I hope sooo much that THIS year is going to be life changing for you    
Sheila


----------



## princess79

Happy New Year Ladies!!
I only just found this thread... Which looks like one with a lot of PMA!!!! 
Please can I join.? 
I am doing ICSI... On day 5 of stimms. Due for first scan on 3rd (due to clinic closing over Xmas)... Hoping for ec w/c 9th Jan.
This is my second tx, last one was 2 years ago (almist to the day!) and was a BFP, resulting in a lovely little girl.
Am hoping the same clinic/timing/protocol is 2nd time lucky for us!!
Xx

Princess I have added your details to the table hun - best of luck for your scan tomorrow


----------



## thunderbird21

Happy new year girls and welcome princess, come join the party!

Yes PMA is the way forward!!  How lovely it worked for you already which resulted in a little girl awww.  Gives me hope when i hear nice stories like that. How are you feeling on day 5 of stimms?  Hope its treating you well!

How is everyone else doing? xx


----------



## Michimoo

Yes come join our little family. All welcome and we like to be as positive as we can.  

Welcome Princess79 - good luck with your first scan in a few days. Nice to see that both you & Sheila have had success the first time round.  

Sheila- yes I've just cooked a roast for my drunken bum guests. Now chilling on the sofa after saying goodbye to the last one. 

So Ladies I'm sure you are wondering how I handled last nights - operation " sniff gate " 

Well I decided to tell my friends who were staying with us before we went about us doing IVF & what i was having to do and as we drove to the restaurant to meet everyone else, I said " would it really matter if I sniffed half an hour earlier? " we decided No and I would do it in the car before we went in. So i pulled up and parked, my friends & DH got out and stood by the car. I reached in my bag and got out the sniffer and my friends were kind of all gawping in at me. So I concealed the sniffer in my hand put it up my nostril and sniffed trying not to laugh. Did both sides and was done. I then looked to my right and there was a woman sitting in the car next to me in the passenger seat who no one had spotted, scowling at me!   

I just smiled at her , then we ran into the restaurant.   I did feel like you Sheila and was waiting for the drug squad. Lol


----------



## Sheilaweb

Welcome Princess, the ladies here are lovely and very very supportive and the PMA is positively flowing - we've got a table just to keep track of everyones progress : http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=278167.new - let me know if you're happy for me to add your details, hun. I hope that you're second time lucky 

Hahahaha Michimoo, thats soo    bet she was soo   
Hope everyone is enjoying the first day of the New Year....and isn't getting too teary eyed over Eastenders.
Sheila


----------



## princess79

Thanks everyone for your welcome!!
Yes - very happy for you to add my details!!
I am feeling fine on the stimms (Gonal F). So much so that wondering if it's working??! 
Had very bad headaches, and SUPER grumpy(!),   when i started the dr (sniffing!) a couple of weeks ago.  Now just sniffing twice a day and headaches seem to be a bit better.
Am a bit more relaxed this cycle round - although doing accupuncture again and trying to drink water / milk and eat nuts   
Although in a weird way feel a bit more pressure as we were so lucky first time round, kind of expecting it to work again, so will be (if it's possible) even more gutted if it doesn't work...   
Also - have told a few more people this time round, so more pressure...!
But - as DH says - why wouldn't it work..? It only takes 1 embie! and it worked before so will again.  Yeah!  Feeling alot more positive even whilst writing this!!!     
Hope everyone is enjoying the last of the holiday break...  Back to work for me on Tuesday - Boo! But at least it's been nice to be off whilst starting the drugs!!   

xx


----------



## Anechka

Hello Ladies and Happy New Year to you all, hope you celebrated in style 

i picked up my schedule on the 28th and started sniffing today. First scan is on 19th..... 

i wanted to ask if anyone had sharp and quite strong pain in ovaries area? i mean when started sniffing? i have a feeling i have half on possible side effects  i just hope its gonna go by the time i go back to work....

have a lovely evening


----------



## Shell15

Hi, I am really scared and excited I start my first injections tomorrow.  I am having ICIS IVF.  I went on Friday for my lesson on how to inject and my hands were shaking but I am sure I will be fine when I am not being watched!  My first baseline scan is on the 25/01/12 and if all being well I well then start Menopaur.  I thought it was a long time between starting the injections and my first scan as I thought you normally had your first scan after about 9 days?

Is anybody else starting their treatment now?

I do have a son aged 5 who was conceived naturally after a long time but have been trying for 3 years for another baby but have been told that it is probably unlikely to happen naturally due to husband's low sperm count.  So fingers crossed first time lucky!!

Michelle


----------



## Guest

Hi, I have been injecting since the 23rd dec and its been fine i fouund that the build up to it was worse than the actual injection. My baseline scan is on the 5th jan.. are you on long or short protocol? 

Nat xxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Hi

Good Luck - I hope all goes well 
I am being referred to IVF so excited and nervous at the same time

Baby dust 
xxx


----------



## Michimoo

Anechka-  I'm sniffing too and the first day I had a mild headache and felt a bit dizzy for about 5 mins during the day but so far so good. Now on day 6. I wouldn't worry too much about the ovary pain everybody is different and I just think its the drugs kicking in. 

Natalie & Shell - I'm sure I'll need your help when I start injecting with Menopur as I'm gonna have to do it myself without DH. I started D/R sniff on the 28th Dec & don't have my baseline until 16th Jan. 

Hope you are well Thunderbird. Sheila. Lollie. Princess A. Princess79?   

Good luck Rome10  

Beckyboo should be back on soon which I will be interested to know if she's getting any sniffing side effects yet? 

If I've missed anyone out " slap me"   very sorry. 

Right I'm off to take the decorations down as the sun is shining into the living room and all I can see is dust! That will be my exercise for the day along with a bit of sofa surfing. I know how to party.


----------



## Sheilaweb

Welcome to Rome and Michelle, you're in really good company, you'll be going through treatment with lovely ladies - if you'd like me to add your details to the table, it's handy to know where everyone is treatment-wise: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=278167.msg4807978

Best wishes to one and all
Sheila


----------



## princess79

Hi ladies!
Just up after an hours snooze... Bliss!!! Had the hot water bottle strapped to my tummy throughout... Hope I haven't boiled my eggies!!!!
I have quite bad ovary pain - at least that's what I hope it is! Imagine my ovaries are probably the size of satsumas now... Well they should be with the amount of satsumas I've eaten lately, along with the shortbread,chocolate, cake....  Well as DH says, gonna be 'fat' for 9 months anyway, so shouldn't worry about the Christmas pounds!!!

How is everyone else doing? 
Sheila - thanks for adding my details!
Michimoo - I haven't used Menopur before, but as for injecting, remember to have the frozen peas ready and you'll be fine!!!
Natalie - not long till baseline scan now... Eeeeek!!!

Xx


----------



## Michimoo

I've told my DH that all the food I'm eating which is making my belly a little larger than usual is in preparation for the injections as the more flab I have the less it will hurt.


----------



## Guest

Michimoo -   i would of used that excuse but ive been injecting in my leg. How are getting onwith side effects now? xxx


----------



## thunderbird21

Hi girlies!

How is everyone today?  

Im feeling good, looking forward to appointment on wednesday where i will get baseline scan, bloods and daily injections home with me - guessing that will be me started stimming then   

Hope everyone is good and staying positive xx

2 more sleeps!


----------



## Michimoo

Hmmmm had a mild headache today and have a painful (.) yes only the one!!!! Lol. Alao a bit of insomnia last night. But so far that's it. Last day with DH tomorrow until he flies off for work   so he's got away lightly. 

Thunderbird- 2 more sleeps how exciting.  

Nat- u can still use that excuse as its a precaution just in case you want to change the injection site. 

Right Ladies Im off to watch some dreary Eastenders to make me feel better. Lol


----------



## Guest

Happy New Year everyone !!     Hope you all had a good christmas ?

Im backkkk    

Hi everybody. This has been a very busy thread, sorry no personals i have lots to catch up on. 

Hope everyone is doing well?

Anyone started stimms yet? 

Im still d/r and have got another 2 weeks of it yet   STILL no side effects wooppeee   Had a bit of a headache yesterday but i think that was cos  hubby was at the footy and i was stressing a bit that he would get drunk   I just feel dead bloated. I hope its all working !! Day 11 today.

Lots of love i have missed you all. This is our year ladies      

xxxx


----------



## Michimoo

Hey Beckyboo welcome back. We now have a thread that Shelia has kindly created so we can track at what stage we are all at. You need to let her know and she will put your details on. Think the link is pg 16 or 17 ?!

I'm day 7 D/R so we are quite close in cycle.


----------



## Guest

Hi Michimoo How are you getting on? any side effects? We are very close together 

Hi sheila can you put me on the table thingy please hun, icsi, baseline scan is 18th jan. Ta muchly

xxxx


----------



## Michimoo

Ooooooo looking at the chart princess79 should be having her baseline done today. Hope all went well Princess79? Let us know how you got on? 

Beckyboo- no real side effects with sniffing I didn't even   at Eastenders!!!! My DH looked at me and said " shouldn't you be a bubbering wreck by now?"


----------



## Guest

Yes Good luck Princess  

Ive not got any side effects really apart from feeling dead bloated but i think that could be eating too much over the break too lol. Im on injections. Have been a bit worried about not having any side effects althought the nurse did say i may not get any. Haha i dont watch eastenders anymore, havent watched it for months. Im normally dead emotional, i was in the run up to starting tx but not since, strange lol

xxx


----------



## Chandlerino

Hi ladies - do you mind if I joined you? Minichmoo said you're a great bunch


----------



## Guest

Hi Chandlerino   

How you getting on with d/r?

xxx


----------



## princess79

Hi everyone!!!! Yey!!! More positive people!
Scan was fine. Should have paid more attention as can't remember exact no of follies, but think it was 12+4. So I think that's good for low amh??!!??
Next scan on Friday. Nurse thought ec might be 11th which I'm slightly surprised at, as I'm SOO sore!!!
Time is moving like treacle for me.... Is anyone else totally watching the clock??
Xx


----------



## Chandlerino

First week I was EVIL and teary - this week not so bad. Af just finishing she arrived on day 11 or 12 and was clotty and heavier than normal. Looking back its quite funny what triggered my out bursts in the first week. Poor DH -  not his fault he bought a long Xmas cake instead of a round one - I'm ashamed to say I acted like a brat lol. Couldn't help it, it was the drugs


----------



## Guest

Hi Princess, your scan sounds good   Not long till ec for you then. How exciting  

My af arrived on time on sat, was not as heavy as normal but was very clotty. Think that makes sense lol. Only lasted 2-3 days as normal but oh the pain. Never normally have period pains but this was bad. Last one hopefully for a while  

Oh bless him, hope the cake was nice anyway lol

xxx


----------



## Michimoo

Yey! Chandlerino.   glad you found us with my poor directions!  

Oh the drugs what a great excuse for everything at the mo. Lol  but unfortunately I haven't needed to use them just yet. Think I'm storing mine all up. Seen as I'm not having any effects yet I am expecting to turn into the exorcist girl any minute now!!  

Hey Princess79 how exciting. Oh Hun does it really hurt? Is it like period pains? I am soooo far behind you ( well it seems like it) you'll be having your ET before I've even had my scan. I'm still sniffing like a goodun at the mo.


----------



## Chandlerino

it kicked in for about day 4 or 5 Michi so look out!

AF - was crampy a few days before but when it had arrived I had really bad pains - don't normally get that. I guess its just the lining being shed though cos estrogen has dropped or something. Anyways the clinic want your lining to be thin at baseline so I guess it fits really.

Have been feeling really tired too and napping in the afternoons - good job DD has a friend round today so she never even noticed. Obviously I have caught the sofa surfing bug from Michi!  

Can you add me to the chart please Sheila - thanks...


----------



## Michimoo

Ooooo thunderbird tomorrow & Natalie the day after. How are you feeling ladies? 

Where's PrincessA & Where's Lollie gone? Not where's wally but where's Lollie.   Ok now I know I'm losing it!


----------



## princess79

Michimoo - yes.. Like period pains but also into my back. Wierd as I didn't have these at all last time!
X


----------



## Lollie2501

Hello Ladies

Happy New Year to you all!!!

I'm still here just had a rough few days but am feeling so much better now!!! I was so emotional and not in the best of moods so went into hibernation for a few days, lol!!!

Sheila, please can you add me to the chart. I started DR on Xmas Eve and have my baseline scan on the 9th.

Hope everyone is well!! I've so much to catch up on..........

Love to you all xxx 
Added now hun, hope you're feeling better and soo glad to have you back with us


----------



## thunderbird21

Hi girls!

Im doing good ta.  Yup baseline scan, bloods and stimming tomorrow, very exciting.  Not looking forward to these daily injections at all but I hear from beckyboo that they're not that bad.

Glad to hear your feeling better now lollie   

Hope everyone is good xxx


----------



## Shell15

Hi everyone,

Well I have managed to do my first injection myself!  I am so scared and excited!!  Baseline scan is not until the 25 January 2012 and just hoping that my period will have been and gone by then is it normal for you to be late when starting the meds I am only currently on day 23 but have read that the meds can make you late?  What is the difference between the medications why do some ladies have sniff and I am injecting?

Michelle


----------



## Sheilaweb

Thunderbird, wishing you all the very best with your scan tomorrow hun.

Well done Shell on injecting yourself, as a complete an utter needle phobe, I know how hard it can be - the first one is always the worst.  There is very little difference between sniffing and injecting, both ways the drugs get into your system - but some clinics prefer sniffing, whilst other prefer their patients to inject. 

Best wishes to all our lovely ladies - hope you're all having a lovely evening and for those of you going through the trauma of going back to work today - hope it wasn;t too bad - I have that pleasure tomorrow !
Sheila


----------



## Lollie2501

Morning ladies  

Thank you for adding me to the chart Sheila! I hope you first day back at work isn't too bad! 

Thunderbird, pleased all went well at your baseline scan and hope all goes well with your first injection! I was anxious about it but once I did my first one I really didn't feel how I expected too and it wasn't as bad as I had anticipated.

Great news that you managed to do your injection yourself Shell15! My OH would never of even offered to do it had I asked him as he can't stand needles. He won't even watch me inject. Now you have the first one out of the way it gets easier! The meds did make my AF a couple of days later than it normal. It was due on Sunday but came on Tuesday so wasn't too long after expected.

As Sheila said sniffing is just another way to get the meds into your system but has the same effect. It's down to the clinics preference really.

Beckyboo my AF arrived yesterday and has been much more painful than normal but not as heavy. Hope all is well with you today and still no feeling many side effects 

Princess79, all sounds great with your scan and the amount of follies!! I feel like the time is going quite quickly for me. When they said I would DR from the 24th of December to the 9th of January I thought it seemed like ages away but now can't believe that the 9th is next week!! Your EC is next week and will be here before you know it!! So exciting 

Chandlerino I have been feeling really tiered too since DR and could nap by about 2pm every day and then in bed pretty early at night! The only thing I have found though that probably makes me tiered in the day is that I wake up about 5am from going to bed early and then struggle to get back to sleep! I have tried to stay up a bot later at night so it doesn't happen but I feel so tiered that my eyes are stinging!

Michimoo great news that you still haven't felt any side effects. I hope it continues for you!!!

Natalie, how are you doing? Sorry if I'm wrong but you basline scan is on the 9th isn't it? Not long now! 

PrincessA not sure if you are still on you Hols? Hope all is well with you and you have some news soon!!

Hope that is everyone


----------



## Guest

MOrning ladies, hope you are all well?

Well done shell on doing your injection, the first one really is the hardest. 

My hubby is very scared of needles, he was out when i did my first one, he watched me do the next one, then i made him do it on xmas day lol. He has done it 3 times since. He hates doing it but i prefer him to do it. Mine is starting to sting now when the fluid is going in, and im struggling a bit cos of that. He cant do it this week though cos he is on lates, but im going to make him to it at the weekend and next week. Nice to get them involved too. He says he doesnt like it cos it hurts me, so i may slap him after then we are even   It doesnt hurt too bad though, dont want to scare anyone. Its not unbearable and will be soooo worth it in the end    

Hey Lollie, hope you had a good xmas & new year? Your starting stimming next week, yay  

My af was on time and different to normal. Not as heavy but very clotty (sorry tmi) but i had real bad pains, worse than ever. Lasted the same amount of time as normal.

Still no real side efefcts for me, was a bit down & emotional last night but im good  

Lots of love everyone, sorry to those i missed out

xxxx


----------



## Michimoo

Hey all. Well I've just dropped my DH off at the airport and now I'm doing this on my own.  

AF arrived this morning so let's see how that goes. Feeling a wee bit low today but more so because hubby has gone. (I think?)

Beckyboo - I think you should slap him afterwards so he can share the pain   I told my DH I would kick him in the   if he liked when he got home seen as he won't be around.  Just so he can share it with me in his own special way.  

Lollie- hope you are feeling better now and not so down. Think I might go into hibernation but it's my birthday Sat and I really can't be bothered to do anything. 

Speak soon ladies. Xxxxx


----------



## thunderbird21

Hi girls,

All went well at clinic today.  Couldnt find my right ovary during baseline scan but they says thats normal because your ovaries are put to sleep during d/r, they should hopefully find it during stimming.  Did my 1st injection at clinic wooohooo, it actually wasnt that bad!  Got the rest home with me sooo exciting now ive started stimming   

Hey michimoo your not on your own - you have us here!!!  Chin up girl!!

Thanks sheila for the best wishes and support xx

Hope everyone else is good xx


----------



## Chandlerino

yep chin up Michi - we're all in the same boat. 1 week to go now for baseline and it feels like forever. Back at work next Mon


----------



## Guest

Hello Ladies

Just a quick one from me as feel awful...Hope everyone is ok and injections,sniffs,stimms baselines etc all goin well. I have my 
baseline scan tomorrow so hopefully will be feeling better and have some good news. love and   to you all xxxx


----------



## thunderbird21

Wots up Natalie? Is it side effects?  Hope all goes well at baseline scan tomorrow, be thinking about you   

Wont be long Chandlerino till your scan - 1 week will fly in   

Hope everyone else is good xx


----------



## Guest

Thunderbird - Hey hun, yeah been getting terrible headaches and just generally feeling rubbish plus have had toothache on and off so have booked myself in to get the tooth out on monday! will have to check with clinic if thats ok didnt even think. How are you xxx


----------



## Michimoo

Good luck with the scan tomorrow Nat. I'd ask them tomorrow if the injection for your tooth will be ok with the drugs. Don't want it to make you worse. Headaches toothache and ear ache are the worse pains as there is not much you can do about them. I suffer with migranes and have resulted in a bag of peas on my head in the past. 

Congrats thunderbird on your first injection.  I didn't know about the ovary thing so good to know. 

Well done Shell on starting to D/R. You should get Shelia to add you to the list. I am sniffing but wasn't given the option to inject. There isn't any difference, it's the same drug. 

Well you'll be pleased to know that even though DH has gone he has kindly left me a LOAD of washing which I have just found in the spare room!!!!


----------



## Chandlerino

good job he's gone Michimoo as those side effects might be kicking in!


----------



## Guest

Thanks Michimoo will do xx hope you ok hun xxx


----------



## Lollie2501

Just dropping by before I go off to the land of nod!!

Natalie hope all goes well at your baseline scan tomorrow and also hope you feel better soon! BIG hugs!!!

Michimoo BIG hugs to you too!! It must be hard going through the rest of your cycle with your husband away in another country. Please remember we're all here for you  

Well, I can't keep my eyes open for much longer so I'm going to have to go but love to you all!!

Lollie xxx


----------



## Sheilaweb

Natalie, best of luck for later today hun eeeekkk - best toddle off to beddy byes - night night lovely ladies 
Sheila


----------



## thunderbird21

Oh no toothache!! Poor you Natalie!!! Hope it gets better soon, and good luck today at clinic.  Look forward to hearing how you get on xx

Did my 3rd injection this morning, its soo not as bad as i thought it would be.  It comes in a pre filled pen and the needle is tiny, hardly even feel it going in! Got another one tonight, then im onto once daily    No side effect as of yet but i do feel a wee butterfly feeling on my ovaries. Hope the drugs are working well.

Hope everyone is well today xx


----------



## Guest

Hi ladies, hope you are all good  

Im feeling a lot better today, was very down yesterday. Still emotional today but in a nicer way i think. Not sure if i make any sense lol

Hope your scan goes well today Natalie  

Hey Lollie. how you getting on ? When is your baseline?

How you getting on with the washing michimoo? lol  

Hi Chanderlino, hope your good too?

Hi Thurnderbird   Hope your inj last night was ok??

Hey Sheila   Hope your ok too?

xxx


----------



## Lollie2501

Hello Ladies

Hope you are all well today!!

Thinking of you Natalie and looking forward to hearing how your scan went today!

Thunderbird so pleased your injections aren't as bad as you thought! 

Beckyboo I'm pleased you are feeling better today. I totally get what you mean by feeling emotional but in a good way! I still feel emotional but had the worst few days over the weekend and bank holiday. Today I just have no energy or enthusiasm to do anything!

I have my baseline scan on Monday. Very nervous but excited to move onto the next stage! 

Love and Hugs to you all!

Lollie xxx


----------



## Guest

Hi Lollie  

Its a wierd feeling isnt it. I had been ok until yesterday. Was a bit worried over xmas cos i am normally emotional anyway but i felt a bit like ice woman over xmas lol. Was worried the inj were having the wrong effect   So im glad my emotions are back.

I know we keep saying it but its all so close now isnt it. Im on day 13 of d/r and still got another 13 to do before my baseline, But even though i feel it may be dragging a bit, i know it will fly by. I think part of why i was a bit down is other ladies who started d/r same time as me and starting stimms now or in the next few days but i have another 2 weeks yet. Im just kind of plodding along lol. 

I had no enthusiam or energy yday, felt like i had weights on my arms & legs lol

OOh excting monday will soon be here.  

HI Thunderbird   Glad it was ok. Have you bruised at all?

Lots of love

xx


----------



## Lollie2501

Beckyboo its hard to tell what emotions are caused by the drugs or just this roller coaster ride in general. It must be hard to see those that started DR with you moving onto the next stage sooner but its good that you are positive things will go quickly. Just think, you've got left DR what you have done already and that has gone quickly!

BIG hugs xxx


----------



## Guest

Yes Lollie that is so true it has qone quickly so far. And after today it will be less than what i have done  

Here we are again wishing our lives away lol. 

I am positive again today  

xxx


----------



## Chandlerino

Hi all

Beckyboo - do u think maybe its because we are d/r for so long? Its really getting me down seeing everyone go to the next stage who started around the same time as me...... I am feeling very down and negative today - I'm usually quite positive


----------



## Guest

Yes definately Chanderlino. I think that was part of me being down yday. Im quite positive again today, thanks to the lovely ladies on here  

You havent got as long to wait as me though hun. Only a week left for you   It will fly by hun

Just been chatting to a lady on another thread who d/r for 6  weeks !! I dont feel so bad now, but i feel bad complaining about my time lol

xxx


----------



## Chandlerino

I'm getting teenage spots now too - I'm really done with sniffing  

someone is making time go very slowly.......................!


----------



## !Maybe~baby!

ha ha beckyboo - fancy seeing you here...yes im the 6 week down regger lol xxxx


----------



## Guest

Haha maybebaby     that made me chuckle then  

I always get bad spots each month, but this month was worse wheni had af. COuld have done a dot to dot on my forehead lol

xxx


----------



## Michimoo

Well you can dot to dot on my chin so maybe collectively we could create a whole face!  

Beckyboo I'm 2 days away from you with my baseline are you added to the list?

Chandlerino -  I'm so bored of sniffing too and it's only day 9 or is it 10 Oh I don't know anymore! 

Nat- hope all goes well today and the tooth isn't too bad. 

Thunderbird - are you injecting into the belly or thigh? Wow day 3 already time flies by. 

Lollie- not long now eh? Keep busy over the weekend and it'll be here in no time. 

Shelia - hope your well? I remember you said you sniffed how long did you sniff for?

Maybe- baby - welcome   so when's your baseline booked for? 

Sorry if I missed anyone  

Well I'm currently on load 2 of washing and my AF has decided it doesn't know what it's doing and keeps thinking about it and then changing its mind. So not on full throttle yet ( if you know what I mean? ) tmi

Xxx


----------



## Guest

Hehe dot to dot face   Oh we have to laugh dont we !

No i dont think Sheila has added me.. Boohoooo, cant remember where to find it now either?  

Oh af is a pain isnt it, mine was on time and lasted the normal amount of time. But i have noticed a teeny bit of spotting today and i finished on tuesday. Am just assuming its the meds lol

xxx


----------



## Chandlerino

Think Sheila needs to add a few of us newbies........

Dot to dot - I've got spots where I don't usually have them - very weird. Minchimoo are you not feeling tired yet?

Roll on next week.......

Oldies don't get the process do they - MIL just phoned to ask if it was 23rd she was having DD so had to explain AGAIN that it may be sometime that week but can't tell her the exact day at the minute! She never asks how its going either........


----------



## Chandlerino

the HOF is here:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=278167.0

Can we add which clinic we're all using?


----------



## Guest

Will be here in no time hun  

Aw bless, no they dont understand that until the time we cant say for definate. I cant count the amount of times ive tried to explain to mine that it will be w/c 30th and we will know that day when it will be. We cant just set our bodies to do a certain thing lol. Both my mom & my in laws have been fab though and do always ask, sometimes they ask too much lol.

That sounds like a great idea to have the clinic on there too

xxx


----------



## !Maybe~baby!

Michimoo - Hiya, I've already had my baseline, that was on Tuesday and started Stimming 3 amps that night, will find out tomorrow if i need to drop to 1.5 amps tomorrow. Then i have scans next week M, W & F and EC 16th, I think it's going to fly by! Scared about the EC    Thats if i make it to that stage...so many hurdles!!!!

xxx


----------



## Sheilaweb

If all you lovely ladies are happy to be added to the table, I'll do that now lovely ladies,
I sniffed for 4 weeks if thats any help.
Best wishes
Sheila


----------



## thunderbird21

Hi Girlies!

Yeah im injecting into the belly, all going well so far. Got one tonight at 10pm then its once daily as of tomorrow.

Aw Beckyboo chin up girl, it will be here before you know it. 

Natalie, how did the scan go today? Have you started stimms?

Hope everyone else is well.

Stay positive girls xx


----------



## Guest

Thunderbird - Hey hun, yeah scan went well hun, they said was nice and thin and start stimms (gonal f) on monday. How are you? xxx


----------



## Sheilaweb

Yay, well done Natalie, soo pleased for you    
Sheila


----------



## thunderbird21

Thats good it went well hun, its exciting moving onto next step isnt it.  Its gonal f im on, did you get the pre filled pen?

Im doing good, just done my night time jag there.

Hope everyone else is well xxx


----------



## Sheilaweb

I have updated the table ladies, please let me know if there are any updates you would like me to do for you.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=278167.msg4807978

Sheila


----------



## Lollie2501

Just stopping by to say so pleased all went well at your scan today Natalie!! All being well I start stimms on tuesday so will be a day behind you!!

Anyway, Goodnight Ladies!!!

Love n hugs, 

Lollie xxxx


----------



## Guest

Hey Ladies

Sheila - Thanks hun x

Thunderbird - I got a prefilled pen thing with a little bottle of powder, nurse said inject the fluid into bottle and then just draw up and inject as normal x

Lollie - thanks hun, goodluck for your scan monday   x

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## princess79

Morning ladies. 
Just had second scan... Waiting for bloods. They say could be between 7 and 11 follies. Less than last time but that was two years ago...
PMA - It only takes 1!!!!
Ec Monday or tues... Still can't tell me for sure. Grrrrr!!
Xx


----------



## Michimoo

Ooooo how exciting. Princess79. To be fair as its my first go I don't know how many follies is good or bad but 7-11 sounds great and as you say it only takes one.  


Well you'll all be pleased to know that I had my first side effects yesterday and boy were they vicious. It started with a banging headache  then I was really dizzy and my vision went blurred for the evening. I decided that it could also be a caffeine withdrawal as I've cut down significantly so I had some chocolate just in case.   I went to bed and so far the dizziness has kept at bay, but phoned the clinic this morning to double check and they've told me to keep an eye on it. Trust it all to start when DH has gone!!!!

AF started full throttle in the middle of the night, so am   round the floor in agony today. But I'm still not grumpy ......  Yet! Oh and now on load 4 of washing!!!! 

M xxxx


----------



## Lollie2501

Princess79 pleased all is looking good! I know you had more last time but as we all know 'It only takes one!!'. Let us know when you know EC is!! 

Natalie Thank you for your well wishes for Monday! I feel more nervous about starting stimms than I did about DR.

Michimoo sorry you started with symptoms last night. I only had tiredness and then before AF arrived I had loads of symptoms but once AF came I started to feel a bit better again. I too had quite bad cramps compared to normal!!

I hope everyone else is well today!

Love to you all xxx


----------



## Chandlerino

Glad Af showed up Michimoo - thats 1 more thing crossed off the list! Sorry you are getting symptoms but u did say u were feeling left out lol!

Good luck everyone having scans/waiting for results today..

AFM: last day of freedom - back to work on Mon.


----------



## Sheilaweb

Yes ladies, it really does only take one !!!  And a whole lotta luck - wishing you all continued symptoms while sniffing and jabbing - this part seems to drag, but as soon as you get near EC, it' snowballs for a few days, then those last two weeks are the longest torture.

Sheila


----------



## princess79

Thanks everyone for the positive wishes!!
Ec defo Tuesday... Which is a major pain in terms of work (HUGE meeting) but this tx is my absolute priority... So I'll be phoning in sick ;-)
Anyone got any good ideas what 'illness' last at least three days, and is significantly terrible not to get questioned,but not so bad as to not require a drs note?!!
Xxx


----------



## Guest

HI ladies. Its friday !! Yay !

Sheila - Thanks for updating  

Princess - I dont know much about follies either but it sounds good to me   As everyone says it only takes one  

Michimoo - Sorry to hear you have started getting bad side effects   Wheni had my af it was really painful, more so than normal. Lasted the same amount of time though

Chanderlino & Lollie - Hi both not long now  

HI to anyone else i missed out

Loe to you all

xxx


----------



## Chandlerino

Princess - I know with my work its an automated system and you get a drop down menu to choose from - luckily gynie/menstural probs are on there so thats what I will be choosing. For a paper copy i'd put gynological procedure!


----------



## Michimoo

Princess79- wow so Im guessing work doesn't know then!!! Well you can have food poisoning which means you need to be near a toilet a lot!! ( but not sure it could last 3 days tho.) I suffer with migraines and if they are really bad they can last 3 days. Or if your boss is Male just say women's problems. No questions will be asked then!!!


----------



## princess79

Chandlerino - that's a great system... No questions asked!!
Michimoo - like the food poisoning idea!! Unfortunately had the norovirus back in early december - for real, - so got to be careful re that one!! Work have no idea ... At least I don't think they do..  only came back from mat leave (for dd) 4 months ago ;-). Feel a bit cheeky, but oh well!!!  Anyway, there is NO WAY boss would let me take time off.... She's still not talking to me since I announced pg 1st time...!!
Xx


----------



## Guest

I cant really help on the work thing. My work know and they are being sooo good about it. I only work for a very small company, only 6 of us including boss. We dont have things like drop down menus here lol. No one has days off sick so its not something we deal with. (In the dark ages lol)

Dont feel cheeky about it, family comes first and im sure they would do the same in your boat . 

I think i would say menstrual probs, dont normally question that do they  

xxx


----------



## Michimoo

Well it's 12:15am and I have insomnia and AF pains and it's just turned my birthday! Woohoo! 
Meant to be out most of the day tomorrow, not sure I'll be up to it.  i'm going out with my friend who doesn't know and I don't want to tell her ( long story ). Oh well we'll see. Hope everyone is well & has a great weekend. 

Xxx


----------



## Guest

Michimoo xxx


----------



## Lollie2501

Happy Birthday Michimoo!!!

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend!!

Xxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Happy Birthday

My work dont know and I dont intend on telling them. It is a private matter and I had my initial consultation last week and my DR said he would write a letter stating gyni problems
I am a teacher so hoping to do a lot of blood tests etc.. before school and EC and ET during school holidays
I was lcuky to have my laps during Xmas school holidays 
Good Luck all
X


----------



## princess79

Hi everyone.
Am on countdown now to ec... Last day drugs tomorrow. Am finding it difficult to find the time to rest. Last time had hot bath ever night and every other minute had hwb strapped to me. Did absolutely nothing strenuous and watched lots of rubbish Telly. This time round I feel I am so 'unprepared'!! Having a bit of a doubtful moment I suppose...
Right , that's enough down talk ;-). What will be will be!!
Good luck to all those ladies with ec this week... And hope everyone dr /stimming is feeling ok. It's tough. 
Xx


----------



## Chandlerino

sorry not been on much. Having a bad couple of days - feel really stressed out and negative  

hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## Chandlerino

ooops nearly forgot.....

  Michimoo!


----------



## Michimoo

Thanks for the birthday wishes ladies.  

Well so far DH called from overseas and flowers arrived from him. Then went to lunch and shopping with my friend. Just spent loads of money (which i cant afford) on a gorgeous evening dress which I will never wear but will look good in my wardrobe.  
Here's the link if you want to see it on the web:- 
http://www.karenmillen.com/Long-frilled-dress/Sale/karenmillen/fcp-product/903000056973

Right, now off to the MIL as just had a phone call and just been told she was rushed into hospital last night with an angina attack. So OMG!! Off to play Nursie with my AF pains and hot flushes! 

Chandlerino - don't feel negative sending big  do some shopping it deffo cheered me up even tho I now need an event to go to! 

Princess - don't worry all will be fine. How exciting the last day of drugs - boy am I bored of sniffing! Sending 

Right off to do my Nursie bit. Speak to you ladies later. Xxx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Sheilaweb

Michimoo - happy birthday hunnie, omg that dress is fantastic - oh I feel for all you lovely ladies who are feeling a bit low and negative - sending massive    and masses of   
  soo much for every one of you x
Sheila - about to get ready for a very rare night out


----------



## Chandlerino

Enjoy your night out Sheila!

Minichimoo - watch out when you get past day 14 of sniffing. I dunno whether I've cocked up but looked at the side of the bottle today and it says enough for 30 sprays - OMG I'm way past day 14 and the bottle I think is empty so onto bottle 2! I'm sure though I got the nasty taste in the back of my throat last night so hopefully that was the last spray  

Hope your MIL is ok xx


----------



## Shell15

Hi Ladies,

Well I am now on day 6 of  my DR injections and so far no symptoms    (apart from some itching and rendess around the injection site) but I'm sure this going to change soon.  How many days does it take for the side effects to start to kick in?

Baseline scan not until the 25/1/12 which seems ages away! It is also my sons birthday on this day and he will be 6.  

I was looking at my stimmulating drugs today and on the box it says 6 ampules once a day this seems like a lot.  I have 60 ampules altogether.  Consultant did say that I would need strong stims because AMH only 5.6.

My af is due tomorrow which I am dreading having read some of the posts but I will probably be late anyway but just hope the sooner it comes the better!

Michelle


----------



## Sheilaweb

Lollie
best of luck for your scan today hun....let us know how you get on.

Michelle 6 ampules - wow - but if thats what your clinic recommends, best of luck

Hope all you lovely ladies had a lovely weekend (where did it go??!) 
Sheila


----------



## thunderbird21

Hi girls,

Ive had worst weekend ever    Had severe case of food poisoning sat and sun and still feeling a tad delicate today.  Im now worried it has affected stimming.  The sickness and diahorrea started on day 4 of stimms, it got so bad on saturday night i considered phoning nhs24 but held back because i was scared incase they stopped my treatment as it says on leaflet that side effects can be nausea and vomiting.  I had visions of them admitting me to hosp as a precaution.  I knew myself though that it must have been something i had ate and wasnt anything to do with the drugs.

Does anyone think this will affect stimming?  Im still injecting daily and have not missed any at all but i dont feel that butterfly feeling in my ovaries that i felt at the beginning.

Hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## Michimoo

Hey Shelia. - hope you had a great night out? 

Chandlerino - I checked my box and it says enough for 60 sniffs but thank God you mentioned it as never would have thought to check. I guess I just presumed that I could sniff away quite happily forever with one bottle!   

Michelle - I'm on day .... Hmmm hang on a minute let me check ..... Yes day 13 of D/R and I have just had a few mild headaches so don't worry everyone is different. 

Lollie- good luck with the scan fingers crossed for you. Xxx

Thunderbird - was it deffo food poisoning then? You poor thing hope you are feeling better now? I would just call the clinic to check you never know they might want to raise your intake or do another blood test? I'm no Doctor tho. So might be talking completely out my  

As u know I was concerned that I hadnt been sniffing right so the last 2 days I have been shoving that thing as far up my nose as I can   now they can't say I wasnt doing it right!!! 

MIL is waiting for more tests so is laid up in bed until they come back. So playing Nursie daily for her at the moment. 

Hope all well with all the other ladies - not heard from Anechka for ages. Hope she's ok if anyone speaks to her on another thread? 

 xx


----------



## Guest

Hi everyone, hope you are all ok.

Happy belated birthday michimoo, hope your mil is is ok?

Hope you enjoyed ur night out sheila?

You ok thunderbird? I would ring the clinic just to check. I dont think it would affect it but i dont know really.  

Is your scan today lollie? good luck  

Good luck to everyone else having scans etc today. Sorry if i missed you out, its so busy on here now !!

Exciting its all happening, some are moving on to the next stages... Eeek !!!

Lots of love all

xxxx


----------



## Lollie2501

Hi Ladies

Princess79, Good Luck with your EC tomorrow! Will be thinking of you!!!!

Chandlerino, hope you are feeling better now! BIG hugs to you!!!

Michimoo, I hope you enjoyed your birthday and that you are feeling better now AF has come! I hope your MIL is on the mend and all of her tests come back ok!  

Michelle, you may not get any side effects from DR as there are many women that don't. I had a couple of days before my AF was due when I felt my worst but that was more emotional than anything! I have had a slight headache since then most days but haven't had to take anything for it.

Thunderbird, BIG hugs to you and hope you get well soon! I agree that you should call the clinic and see what they say and to get some advice.

Beckyboo, hope you are still feeling positive and had a lovely weekend!

Sheila thank you for you well wishes for my baseline scan! I hope that all is well with you!!

Hello to anyone that I've missed!

AFM I had my baseline scan this morning and all was well so I start stimms tomorrow night! My first progress scan is next Monday!

Love and Hugs to you all,

Lollie xxxx


----------



## Guest

Hi Lollie  

Oh how exciting ! Yay, excited for you. So many peopke are starting stimms now  

Im still positive, i have my scan next week yay, busy weeekned i had decorating lol. Hope yours was lovely too

xxx


----------



## Michimoo

Yay great news Lollie your now on to the next stage. Mines a week today and seems like a lifetime away. 

So Beckyboo this week will prob drag for us.


----------



## thunderbird21

Hi girls i took your advice and she says it shouldnt affect it.  Just to carry on as normal and go to scan on fri   so thanks to all for the advice xx

Good luck to princess79 for tomorrow... hope all goes well.

Exciting times for Lollie, good luck with 1st injection.

Yeah its very busy on here now.  Hope everyone else is good xx


----------



## Lollie2501

I'm loosing track now of who's starting stimms! I'll have to have a look at the chart as I'm losing track. I'm thinking there's about 3 of us now maybe?!?

Beckyboo and Michimoo I hope the next week flies by for you! I really thought my last week of DR would drag but I found that it went quite quick. 

Xxx


----------



## Chandlerino

Hi all

I am really worried now that I've been using an empty bottle and won't have DR enough - its giving me nightmares! Even though the thought of injecting is freaking me out a bit.

Had accupuncture session tonight so feel well chilled. Got another one next Monday and will carry on until just before ET.


----------



## Sheilaweb

Chandlerino
Don't worry love, there'll be enough drugs in your system, I did exactly the same, and was sniffing out of an empty bottle for a couple of days.... If you lovely ladies let me know when you start stimming, and when you get your dates for ec / et - I'll update the table.

Luvies to all
Sheila


----------



## Shoegirl10

Hi 

I start D/R Wednesday 18th January
XX


----------



## Guest

Hey Ladies

Hope you are all well...

Havent been on for a little while as i have felt rubbish x

Good luck to all who have scans/stimming x

I started stimming yesterday cant believe that im at this stage can i be updated on the board please  

 and   to all xxxx


----------



## Guest

HI everyone hope you are all good & your cycles are going well

xxx


----------



## thunderbird21

Hi Girls,

Hope your feeling better Natalie   

Not long to go now Rome10   

Im back to normal now after food poisoning. Looking forward to next step which is scan on fri then ec next week sometime    My sleep pattern is all over the place, not sure if its the holidays or drugs thats done it, anyone else got this?

Hi Beckyboo - 8 more sleeps girl!   

Hope everyone else is well xxx


----------



## princess79

Hi everyone. 
Lying in bed post ec op... 10 eggs. Woo hoo! Pleased with that. Waiting for dr to tell me how many viable... Just want my lunch now as starving!!!!!  nil by mouth since last night! 
Can't believe how quickly it's all gone (stimms etc) but now in 2ww (kinda) its gonna be torture!! ;-)
Xx


----------



## thunderbird21

Woooooooohooooooooo well done princess, we're proud of you!!!!!

How did you find the whole process? Painful? 

Get your man to buy you something nice for lunch xxx


----------



## princess79

Thanks thunderbird! 
Was under general, so actual procedure ok, but quite sore now. Have been given high dose painkiller. They keep you in for at least 4 hrs afterwards to check all ok... And 'free lunch' .... Well im at the lister clinic so I'm sure it's wrapped into the extortionate cost of whole thing.!!! ;-)
Gonna have a glass of wine tonight though... Naughty!!! Last one for 9 months!!! 
Xxx


----------



## Guest

Thats fab princess well done ! Enjoy your wine   Exciting !! Enjoy your lunch too !

HI thunderbird   woohoo 8 sleeps. My sleep pattern is totally to pot too. Not sure if its the meds or just that i cant switch off from it all lol

xxx


----------



## Sheilaweb

Fab news Princess - well done you hun...you just rest up and get those pain killers down ya neck .... have got everything crossed for your telephone call hun.... these 24 hours are bad enough, but nothing compared to your 2ww - sending you masses of   and   

Hope there's lots of jiggy going on going on tonight   

Sheila - about to update the table, sorry I didn't get round to it last night, as Beckyboo will testify, I was getting down and dirty - quite literally but not in a   way    

Luvies and   to all you lovely ladies.... soo pleased you're all feeling   - thats a great sign that the drugs are working


----------



## Guest

Haha Sheila yes i can testify for you, and you have done a fab job  

xxx


----------



## Lollie2501

Excellent news Princess!! Will be hoping and praying for you!!!

Thunderbird I'm pleased you feeling better now. Hope all goes well at your progress scan!

Natalie BIG hugs to you!! Hope you feel better soon!

Beckyboo hope you are still feeling well! You've got way less then you've already done to go!! Not long now!!

Hello to everyone else!!

Lollie xxx


----------



## Guest

Hi Lollie, yes not long now for me, soon be here woo!! Im still good thanks  

You starting stimms tonight? How you feeling?

xxx


----------



## Michimoo

Woohoo how exciting *Princess79* - have a glass for me too please. I could kill for a lovely glass of vino.

*Nat*- hope you are feeling better soon?

*Lollie* - I have to keep going onto the chart just to check everyone's status to remind me who's doing what. Glad we did it otherwise I'd be totally lost without it - thanks once again *Shelia* for updating you're fab. 

*Thunderbird* glad your feeling better but think you've passed it onto me now! I feel really  today.

*Chandlerino* have you moved onto the next bottle now? Do you have enough to last you?

*Beckyboo* 5 more sleeps for me I'm actually starting to get quite nervous now. How u feeling?

*Michelle* Im starting to get a few side effects now and it's day 14

Oh boy my hot flushes were out of this world last night! My DH was lucky he wasn't here as I think I could have generated heat for all the houses in Berkshire!!!! 4 times I woke up boiling alive!!! Feeling quite sicky today, like thunderbird I'm not sure if it's a side effect or if I ate something.

Hope everyone is ok?


----------



## Guest

Where is the chart? Im useless and keep losing it lol

Your 5 sleeps will fly michimoo, exciting ! Im ok, bit nervous but ive got 8 days yet so not too bad. Excited !! Just hope i will have down regged. Hope your hot flushes are a bit better. I had very rosy cheeks on sat & sun but i wouldnt say they were hot flushes. Still not had any side effects really have been lucky so far. Have you been sick at all hun?

xxx


----------



## Lollie2501

Beckyboo I do start stimms tonight! I'm feeling ok just a bit anxious now as I'm sure things will go even quicker from now on!

Love to you all xxx


----------



## Michimoo

*Beckyboo* no not actually been sick but it's one of those - if I think about it I probably would. If you know what I mean?


----------



## Guest

Good luck Lollie ! You will be fine, I think they will go quicker yes. woohoo !!

YEs i know what you mean michimoo, hope it passes and you dont actually get sick  

xxx


----------



## Lollie2501

Michimoo I have heard of some ladies feeling sick as a side effect of DR, especially when they are having hot flushes! Hope you feel better soon! 

I think that the link for the chart can be found on about page 17 of this thread!

Lollie xxx


----------



## Sparkly_Shoes

I know.... how scary is that!!!

I too made that phone call and have had my drugs delivered last week (I start my injections later this week)       hoping this is going to be the first and last IVF needed!

My advise - (and i can only say what helps me) try not to think of the entire process... jsut the NEXT STEP!)

so for me now the next step is taking the injections and the first scan!! I will think about the next process after that!! It helps me focus and nto have my brain fuzzed up with all the procedures and details to worry about... When i was doing IUI and clomid I was worrying myself too much and the stress and expectation was getting to me... 

Oh and yoga has helped me a lot - just simple meditation and breathing exercises once a day!!

All the very very best to you and keep us posted!!


----------



## Guest

Princess - Thats great news hun x

Michimoo - Hey hun,know what you mean about the hot flushes not nice but starting to feel better now x

lollie - Good luck with stimms tonight hun x

Hugs to everyone ive missed xxx


----------



## Lollie2501

Hi Sparkly_shoes!

I am dealing with ICSI in stages rather than a process as a whole! I'm finding in much easier that way. 

Best of luck to you!!

Natalie, hope your feeling better tonight!

Hope everyone has a lovely evening! 

Love and Hugs, 

Lollie xxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Hi 
I went for my scan yesterday to see what dosage drug I would require 
I am on day 13 at the moment and D/R next week 
My follicles without any drugs measured 14mm- consultant seemed to think this was good - any one have any advice?
I have been placed on a very low dosage drugs
I saw lots of eggs on my scan!

Any info welcomed
Thanks
X


----------



## Chandlerino

I'm on low dose 150 of gonal F.

I'm rubbish at personals so sorry but I am reading all the posts  

Baseline scan for me 2mrw - bit nervous but keen to get to next stage. A friend of mine has done IVF and the best advice she gave was to break it up into stages and not think about how much it costs! 

Saw 2 baby bumps at work today - had that awful pang wishing it was me but we are going to be lucky this year


----------



## Guest

Hi ladies hope you are all good?

Lollie - Did you do your first stimms? All ok ? 

Hi everyone, sorry for lack of personals, love to you all xxxx


----------



## Lollie2501

Hi Ladies

Hope everyone is well!

Chandlerino Good luck for you baseline scan!

Beckyboo How are you doing? 7 more sleeps for you until you start stimms! Yay!!!

My first jab went well thank you. No more uncomfortable than the buserelin injection just tingles a bit once you've done it. 

Love to you all

Lollie xxxx


----------



## Guest

Hi Lollie  

Oh thats good, are you still doing your other jab too? My clinic said to me that i will still be doing that one for most of the stimms stage too, 

7 sleeps yay, cant wait to start the next stage 

xxx


----------



## Lollie2501

I'm still to do the buserelin injection as well although the dose may lower eventually I think.

Do you have any nice plans to help pass the next week? It'll soon be here!! 

BIG hugs xxx


----------



## Guest

2 injections a day   Be worth it though wont it  

Tonight im changing the beds lol (exciting), then tomorrow night i will whizz through doing the housework & do my nails. I have my inlaws coming over friday night for the weekend so that will be nice. And next week my hubby is on lates (which i hate) so im going to paint the spare room mon & tue eve to keep me occupied lol. Then it will be wednesday !! Yay !

And i have plans every weekend till after et which is quite scary but good too lol.

I dont know where the time goes. PLanning for things in february, its just crazy !

xxx


----------



## Lollie2501

Its great that you have plenty of plans! Helps keep you busy and gives you less chance to think as well as making the time go quicker! 

Lollie xxx


----------



## Guest

Yup thats what i thought, hubby said i was mad planning to paint the spare room next week, but otherwise if your doing nothing then you are sat thinking  ! And i hopefully wont be able to do it in a few weeks   Then he will ahve to do the nursery       Not that im getting carried away or anything    

xxx


----------



## Lollie2501

Its good you're thinking ahead! Means you've got plenty of PMA!!

I find painting and decorating very therapeutic and it feels great once its done! 

Lollie xxx


----------



## Guest

I do have plenty of PMA, just hope its not too much   

I love painting too, it deffo does feel great when you look at what you have done  

xxx


----------



## Chandlerino

I can start stimms tomorrow whoop whoop!

Dildocam and blood test confirmed the ovaries are asleep 

Bit worried now though cos I'm dreading the needles!


----------



## Lollie2501

Excellent news Chandlerino!

The injections are fine honestly! Let us know how you get on!

Hope everyone has a lovely evening!

Lollie xxx


----------



## Michimoo

Well done Chandlerino  . Dildocam   I am calling it that from now on. 

Well I went to lunch with someone who I haven't see for a year & a half and I was dreading it because she has a 9 month girl which she was going to bring. ( I couldn't exactly say don't bring your kiddie)

So i got there and this is what the conversation consisted of..........
" oh look my baby loves you" "do you want to hold her?(no thanks) "when are you having one?
You should have one, it's changed my life" it's the best thing that's ever happened to me"
" your not getting any younger" "it's amazing being a mother" I've never known love
like it" " look she keeps smiling at you"


Aaaaaaaarrrrrrgggggghhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!

Then we were about to go and she took baby out the little chair and then
said " I need the loo, can you hold her"   Passed me the baby and walked
off. Then she came back and said " see you're great with kids you should
have one" the whole time I wanted to scream and when I was holding her I was
thinking .....don't think about it, don't think about it!

Aaaaaaaaarrrrrrgggggghhhhhhh


Apart from that I'm ok!  

Love to everyone else. Xxx


----------



## Lollie2501

Oh Michimoo! Its so hard isn't it?!? BIG hugs.

I was in a situation today as well! I went to a Doctors appointment with my Sister today. While in the waiting room newborn baby after newborn baby came in. Just wanted to sit and cry! 

At least now you've seen her you don't have to for another year and a half, lol!!

Love Lollie xxx


----------



## Guest

Hey Ladies

Michimoo - aww how awful hun   how are you otherwise? xx

Chandlerino -   thats defo the new name for it! good luck with stimms today xx

Lollie - hey hun, how are you...where are you up to in your tx? pea brain cant keep up lol xx

Beckyboo - Hey hun hope you are well x good you keeping busy time will pass quicker then xx

 to everyone i have missed xxx


----------



## Lollie2501

Hi Ladies

How is everyone today?

Chandlerino Good luck with starting stimms today! 

Natalie how are you feeling now? I really hope you feeling better now!

I'm on day 3 of stimms today. Nothing much to report TBH. Wonder when I might start feeling something?

When is your first progress scan? 

Hello and BIG hugs to you all xxx


----------



## Guest

Hey Lollie

Yeah feeling much better now hun, im on day 4 of stimms now, my first scan is on monday when is yours? xx


----------



## Lollie2501

Hey Natalie

My first scan is Monday too! Feeling nervous about it! Have you started noticing any symptoms from the stimms yet?

So pleased your feeling better.

Today is the first day I've had any energy since I started DR so maybe I'm going to start feeling better on the stimms. 

Lollie xxx


----------



## Guest

Lollie - Woohoo, we could end up being cycle twins   yeh im nervous too hun x nothing much really had a few twinges and have been feeling a little bloated but apart from that not a lot. What time are you there monday am at 10.10 xxx


----------



## Guest

Morning ladies   

Michimoo -     hun it is so hard when people say things like that. Hope your feeling a bit better today  

Lollie - & Nat - Glad your both not getting too many side effects, lets hope you continue like that  

Chanderlino - yay to starting stimms today, hope it goes well for you

Hi to anyone i missed, lots of love to you all &  

Im good but still d/r whats new there     

xxxx


----------



## Lollie2501

My scan is at 10.50am so not long after yours! 

I think our EC are provisionally booked for the same day if I remember right? The 23rd.

Xxx


----------



## Guest

lollie - yeah think thats the plan so far, so hoping monday goes well xx


----------



## Lollie2501

Will be thinking of you Monday! Hope all goes well and Good Luck  

Lollie xxx


----------



## Guest

I have a question please ladies  

DOes anyone usuallly have their hair dyed? And if so have you continued having it done when having tx and will you continue to ?

Thank you  

xx


----------



## Lollie2501

Hi Beckyboo

I will be having my hair dyed next week. I wouldn't do it myself with at home dyes but am going to a hair dresser.

Lollie xxx


----------



## Shell15

Hi 

I had my hair highlighted just before I started treatment and I personally wouldn't have my hair dyed whilst having treatment.  Mr Kingsland a Gynaecologist from the Liverpool Women's the hospital I am under was actually on a radio programme a couple of weeks ago and he recommended that all women should not have their hair dyed whilst trying for a baby.  Not sure if this helps or not.

I had my first night sweat yesterday woke up at 12.30 soaking wet!! No other symptoms really to report only occasionally feeling hot but nothing else.  My af arrived just one day late and no heavier than normal.  Which worried me as I expected to be later than this and much heavier and now I am wondering are the DR meds doing what they are supposed to do?  

Had a bit of trouble injecting also last night I couldn't get the needle through my skin it was really sore hopefully this won't happen again.

Michelle


----------



## Michimoo

My friend whos a hairdresser did my roots on NYE & said that you can carry on having it done but if we get pregnant sometimes the colour won't take as well. So that will be interesting as I am staying blonde!!  

I've got over yesterday and yes your right Lollie I don't have to see her for another year & 1/2  

Beckyboo - not long now until we can stop our D/R. I am so bored of sniffing! 

Nat - my hot flushes are AMAZING   that is the main side effect. I seem to be keeping the headaches at bay with all the water I'm drinking. Although I'm getting bored of that too. 

The MIL needs to have a stent (?) put in next week and has asked if I can look after her. I hope to God I don't react to the stimms! 

Found more washing in the spare room today! Whoopie


----------



## Guest

OK thanks ladies, it seems to be one where some people say its ok to do and others dont lol. 

I think i will ask the nurse next week and ask my hairdresser what is in the dye when i go for my threading at the end of the month. Im not blonde anymore so its not bleach now its browny red and will need doing soon. Had it done beg dec before i started tx. Thanks for your advice  

Not long now indeed michimoo. Im bored of injecting too, but it wont stop then lol. I have to carry on with injecitons lol. will you stop sniffing then? Hope your mil is ok 

xxx


----------



## Chandlerino

Hi girls

done the 1st injection - piece of cake with the pen. The needle is tiny, thank go. Did a lot of umming and ahhing before putting the needle in!


Fellow sniffers - the nurse said yesterday that weight gain and forgetfulness are completely normal side effects. I didn't over indulge that much but have put on 5 lbs! I have to put a tick on schedule when I've done my injections cos she said I will get muddled up. She also said that I would need to take the week after egg collection off so am going to see if I can get my GP to sign me off for the 2ww!

Hope everyone is good xx


----------



## Chandlerino

something I said  

bit quiet on here tonight?


----------



## Guest

Chandlerino - Well done on your first injection hun x I tick my injections off too hun as my head has turned to mush i think   . xx


----------



## Lollie2501

Goodnight Ladies

Hope everyone had a lovely evening!

Chandlerino well done on your first injection! Glad it went well!!

Michimoo I hope your MIL is better soon and her stent operation goes well next week! I'm sure you'll be ok looking after her. I feel so much better 3 days into stimms than I did DR. Have you got anyone else you can call on for support?

Love and Hugs to you all 

Lollie xxx


----------



## Chandlerino

Hi Nat,

I'm forgetting everything at the minute so have started doing what she said. Forgot to ask the nurse but what, if any side effects do you get from the stimms?


----------



## Guest

Hey Chandlerino - Hey hun, im not really getting any side effects apart from bloating and a few twinges and im on day 4 of stimms...still on the buserelin and wasnt sleeping so well with that but its seems to have settled down a bit now. xxx


----------



## Guest

Morning ladies, hope you are all good on this sunny friday morning  

xxx


----------



## Michimoo

You hoo Ladies. Sorry I had a grumpy day yesterday but all better today.  

Chandlerino well done with first injection. Well as you're with OFU aswell I can't believe you have got a pen. I want one. My fridge is full of loads of disposable syringes!!! I don't want to have to drawn the liquid up myself and inject   

Yes Lollie I have got my parents to support me. But I can't help worrying about the MIL, just called her & she said she was breathless. 

So that's why I've put on loads of weight then! It's nothing to do with all the chocolate. That explains it  

Beckyboo - no I will carry on sniffing but it goes down to once a day rather than twice ( I think! )

Hey Nat - hope all ok with you  

Well 3 more sleeps for me until my blood test.


----------



## Lollie2501

Hi Ladies

I hope you all have a lovely weekend!!!

Beckyboo after the weekend you haven't got long!!!!

Michimoo, I'm pleased you've got your parents as support with hubby being away! It must be so stressful for you going through IVF without him then having to care and worry about your MIL on top!

Hello to everybody else.

Just popped in quickly as have a massive headache 

Love and Hugs

Lollie xxxx


----------



## Guest

Hi Lollie, hope your headache goes soon   You have a good weekend too hun 

HI Michimoo, glad your having a better day today, you dont need to apologise at all ! 

Lots of love 

xx


----------



## Michimoo

Yey Beckyboo we now get to see what you look like pretty lady.  

Lollie drink some more water. That's what I'm doing to try and get rid of the headaches. It works for me most of the time.  Hope they get better xx


----------



## Guest

Haha thanks hun, thought it was a bout time i put a pic of me up. Although im not blonde anymore xx


----------



## thunderbird21

Hi Girlies!

Had progress scan today and the missing ovary has been found in action!   
I am responding well to the drugs and she thinks i will be ready for theatre early next week, maybe tues! Excited but very nervous at same time.

Hope everyone else is good.  Not long till the last of the down reggers move on to stimming!!  Go girls!! xxx


----------



## Lollie2501

Excellent news Thunderbird! Let us know when EC is!

Princess79 just seen you have ET Sunday! Will be thinking of you now!

Headache still not gone! Don't think its to do with not drinking enough water as I've had plenty today! It feel like a tension headache as my jaw feels all clenched too and just can't relax it. 
Have a good weekend ladies xxx


----------



## princess79

Thanks Lollie!!!!
Hope the headaches get better... I had terrible ones this time round.. But got much better when started stimming!
Xx


----------



## Lollie2501

Thank u Princess79.....I'm on my 4th day of stims and have so much more energy then I did when I was DR. 

Let us know all is well on Sunday! Xxxx


----------



## Chandlerino

2nd injection out the way and I feel greeeeeaaaaaaat!

well done all those who had scans & Ec/Et

xx


----------



## Chandlerino

Good luck tomorrow Princess!

Michimoo - how's the sniffing going? Have u started stimms yet?

Have a lovely weekend everyone - AFM domestic chores [sigh!] and sorting out DD bedroom which may take a while with all the junk in there!


----------



## princess79

Has anyone else been feeling low, with pains in-between ec and et.... Really worried my af is about to arrive!!
It would be due soon, but I thought the sniffing /dr was meant to delay all that?
Xx


----------



## Lollie2501

Hey Ladies

Princess79 I'm not sure exactly but would of thought the pains are just everything settling down after EC. Have you start your progesterone support yet? Also your cycle has been controlled by the medication and won't be to your normal cycle. EC is now classed as your ovulation date. The progesterone you are taking will help to thicken womb lining and help stop your period from coming . 

Hope this helps!

BIG hugs xxx


----------



## Sheilaweb

Princess, I could bearly walk after EC - there's a lot of prodding and poking that goes on - so it's no the wonder you're still feeling the after effects.

I'm just catching up on everyones updates and sorting out the updated table (I've made it sticky so that it's easier to find).

I've been doing extra hours at work, and spending loads of time on a home made pinatta - so am knackered.com, how did I work full-time going through treatment !!!

Hope you lovely ladies are having a lovely weekend 
Sheila xxx


----------



## Shell15

Princess79,

I would just like to wish you lots of luck for your ET tomorrow.

Michelle


----------



## Sheilaweb

Princess - enjoy ET, it's a very special time meeting your embie(s) - sending you soo much fairydust x
Massive hugs
Sheila


----------



## clanix

Hi ladies, 
can I join your chat?  But firstly - is there a page that explains all the abbreviations?  i don't know what they all mean!  I've worked out tx and ttc but that's about it.

Basically, I'm really worried and nervous about starting my first IVF (short protocol) this week.  I can only afford one cycle so I'm desperate for it to work.  My husband is African and doesn't like talking about infertility and treatment (i think he thinks it;s an insult to his manhood - even though there's nothing wrong with his sperm - it's my blocked tubes that have caused the infertility).  I'm also a very private person and can't even bring myself to talk about things with my mum, so i haven't been able to talk about my feelings/worries at all.  

I'm also overweight - 16st 5lbs - the Dr has advised that I try to lose weight before treatment but I have only managed 1-2lbs, does any know success rates of IVF with overweight patients??  I'm on anti-depressants (because of infertility) and find dieting virtually impossible.  

So I wish you all luck with your treatment, fingers crossed!

xxx


----------



## princess79

Thanks everyone!  Support on here is fab!!!
Had 2 put back this morning. 1xblast (2bc) and 1x morula...
Had accupuncture before and after....
Now in bed resting, while dh takes dd to the park. After that though I think it's carry on as normal...
Xxx


----------



## Chandlerino

well done on being PUPO Princess!!! xx


----------



## Sheilaweb

Princess, thats FAB news hun, well done - you just rest up as much as you can - sending  and  
Welcome Clanix - the ladies here are very friendly and extremely supportive - but as a new member you may find this link particularly useful... it contains all the usual abbreviations, but you do get used to them! : http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=190482.0 - if there is anything you need help with, please shout up.
On the topic of being a larger lady, I know that if you were to undergo fertility treatment on the nhs, clinics would refuse to treat you until you get your bmi below 30, and some clinics have introduced a bmi of below 28 for ladies to meet their treatment criteria. It is certainly possible to become pregnant but success rates are further reduced if you are under or overweight. Your particular clinic should be able to advise you on success rates. But we're here to support you every step of the way.
Best wishes to one and all
Sheila


----------



## clanix

Thanks shiela - that has helped a lot (I've been trying to work out the BFN and BFP for ages!)

Yes, I'm on the NHS 18 month waiting list and they told me to get my BMI below 28 before I get to the top of the list, i'll be over 40 by then so that's why we're paying for one now....  

so anyone got any magic diet tips?  

clanix


----------



## Michimoo

Fandabbiedozie (showing my age! Lol) Princess79   so they let you put 2 back, did you have to battle this or was it ok? What is a morula ??!!??  

Chandlerino - nope still sniffing I have my scan tomorrow. EEek! But on my schedule it says that I start Simms on the 18th which is Wednesday. So what I do in between I don't know?

Welcome Clanix - this is my first attempt too and am hoping that it is the only one I need. When do you start?

Well ladies I went mental this weekend. Yes I had my emotional meltdown! Hence why I've been quiet.  I was so angry all I could see was red! Then my DH called and he calmed me down for a bit but then I woke up really angry yesterday. My parents wanted to take me out but I told them I'd rather stay in as I didn't want to be a social bunny as I could snap at any minute. I was a complete time bomb ready to blow at any second. However today I'm fine and back to normal, wow that was crazy  !!

So I have my scan tomorrow and they will show me how to do the injections feeling a little apprehensive. 

Hope you're all well. Xxx


----------



## Lollie2501

Hey Ladies

Hope everyone had a lovely weekend!!

Welcome Clanix! Wishing you luck and babydust!!

Michimoo, I hope all goes well at your scan tomorrow!
So pleased you are feeling better today! I had a few days when I felt fit to explode and had to go into hibernation for a couple of days whilst I was DR! BIG hugs.

Princess79 Congratulations on being PUPO! 

Natalie will be thinking of you tomorrow!

Hi to everyone I've missed!!

Babydust and Hugs ladies 

Xxxx


----------



## princess79

Michimoo - a morula (may have spelling wrong!) is the stage just before blastocyst... It was the best of 4 others....
My clinic was fine to put back 2. On their website they say only 1 if under 35 - which I am - but I didn't have to battle at all. In fact they asked me how many I wanted to have put back... It may have something to do with my low AMH?! But it's a private clinic so maybe they are more willing than NHS?!!
Xx


----------



## Chandlerino

Michimoo - totally get the snappy thing I was like that after about 10 days - its the drugs. Hope all goes well tomorrow at the scan and you can join me stimming. The pens are so easy peasey - sorry that you didn't get the pens how weird is that when we are at the same clinic.

Clanix - I'm self funding and my BMI was 30.9 but since s/r and stimms I've put on 7lbs which the nurse told me was normal considering you are taking steroids. Pretty sure that its 35 and below at my clinic but NHS funding criteria for Gloucestershire where I live was 30 and below so any areas might be even lower. I have PCOS and its blemmin difficult to lose weight..... diet/lower the calories and exercise is the way to go though - no miracle hun xx


----------



## Chandlerino

Clanix - forgot to say that this is my one and only shot too due to financial reasons......


----------



## Shell15

Princess great news. Get plenty of rest.  I think after I have my ET I am going to be scared to move!

Michimmo good luck at your scan tomorrow hope all goes well.

I don't seem to be having any side effects from DR although my DH may beg to differ he keeps telling me that I am snapping at him but I don't think I am!!  May be I just don't realise that I am doing it!

Michelle x


----------



## Guest

Hey Ladies

Michimoo- sorry you've felt   hun but glad you feeling better now and good luck for tomorrow xx

Lollie - Thanks hun x how are you feeling?

How is everyone else?

Afm - First follie scan tomorrow, reallly excited but nervous too! xxx


----------



## clanix

Thanks chand, I can only afford one go too - adds to the stress eh?

I'm waiting for my cycle to start to start the drugs... Any day now. 

Xxx


----------



## Lollie2501

Clanix I don't think we could afford another cycle! Trying so hard not to put too much pressure on ourselves!

Natalie I'm well thank you! Nervous as I have my first progress scan tomorrow too. I've started to feel quite bloated now though.
How are you feeling? Good luck for tomorrow!! 

Hope everyone else is ok and having a lovely evening  

Xxx


----------



## Chandlerino

Girls try not to think of the finances and besides this cycle will be the one and only! PMA!


----------



## Guest

Morning ladies hope you all had a good weekend.

Will have a proper read through in a bit but hello to you all, lots of love &   

How is everyone?

xxx


----------



## Lollie2501

Morning Ladies

I hope everyone had a lovely weekend!

Michimoo how did you baseline go today? Hoping all is well!

Beckyboo not long now until your baseline!! 3 more sleeps!!!!

Natalie how was your 1st progress scan? Was thinking of you.

I've just got back and they counted 9 or 10 follicles. Biggest was 12mm. They said I'm on track for my proposed EC date. 

Hello to everybody else!

Love and babydust,

Lollie xxx


----------



## Guest

Hi Lollie, my weekend was good thanks how was yours?

2 sleeps for me hun, woohoo, my body is ready for the next step now, tired & headaches kicking in lol

Oh fab, whens your propsed date?

xxx


----------



## Lollie2501

I had a good weekend thank you! A bit of retail therapy on Saturday and then a family get together on Sunday!

Only 2 sleeps! Even closer than I thought!

I didn't get many headaches while DR but was so tiered all the time! Since starting menopur I have so much more energy! 

Will you start your stimms the day of your baseline scan? For some reason I started mine the following day. 

How is the decorating going?

EC should be Monday 23rd.

Lollie xxxx


----------



## Guest

Ive not had any up till now really, its this weekend it all kicked in. They arent too bad though went out for a walk yesterday and that helped. Was in bed by 9.30 on sat night  

Im not sure, my scan is at 11.30, im hoping i start same day. Yes most people seem to start next day but im hoping for same day as ive been d/r for so long lol.

Havent started spare room yet, was planning on starting tonight but im not sure i have the eneergy now, will see how i feel when i get home later. May just curlup on the sofa

ONe week to go hun ! Exciting

nxx


----------



## thunderbird21

Hi Girlies,

Had 2nd progress scan today and have plenty of follies there, one at 18mm, 17mm, 16mm plus some smalles ones    Im booked in for EC on thursday... help!  Nurse has just called with all my instructions.  To take HCG booster at 8.15pm tomorrow night and stop gonal f and nasal spray which i started today.  Exciting but very nervous at same time.  She says ET will prob be saturday.  Sheila can you add me to the list for these thanks xx

How is everyone else?

2 more sleeps Becky wooohoo! I started my stimms drugs the same day as baseline scan so hopefully you will too   

Not long Lollie till EC for you! Are you nervous about it?

Natalie and Michimoo.... how is everything going at the mo?  Fingers and toes crossed for everyone.

Hope everyone else is well xxx


----------



## Lollie2501

So pleased all is going well Thunderbird and EC is Thursday! So exciting!! I'm really nervous about EC. How are you feeling? They do EC under GA at our clinic and I've never had it before so that's what is worrying me the most!

Beckyboo Curling up on the sofa is pretty much all I did of an evening during DR! I don't think I have ever been so tiered and had such little energy! I found walking really helped me too when I had a heavy head during DR!

Lollie xxx


----------



## Michimoo

How exciting *thunderbird* wow sounds like you are doing really well. OMG this Thursday how are you feeling about that?

Well done *Lollie* 9 - 10 follies  so you are on Menopur - how was the mixing of the drug yourself to do as this bit is freaking me out with worrying about air bubbles etc.

*Nat* - let us know how your scan goes.

I didn't realise that the 3 of you were being scanned on the same day. Well it's all go today with scans.

So I went today to find out if I had D/R & I only had a blood test ( no dildo cam. )  they showed me how to mix and administer the Menopur. ( this is still freaking me out) I called my mother in so that she can see how it's done aswell just in case I chicken out the first time.

I've just had the phone call and I have officially D/R but I don't start Simms until Wednesday!!!!!! I was given a schedule back in Dec which had Wed 18th Jan on for day 1 so it's all a bit wierd but whatever I guess. So I still have to carry on sniffing but as from now only once every 12 hours and not twice.

*Chandlerino* or *Shelia* - just so I'm clear you carry on sniffing even when you start injecting right? And carry on when you are injecting at the reduced dose?

I am so nervous about injecting but I have another 2 whole days to wait! Grrrr. So *Beckyboo* if they call you and say that you can start Simms the same day then we both will be on the same schedule.

M xxxxx


----------



## Guest

Im off home now ladies, sorry not been on much today, banging head and no energy. My sofa is deffo calling

Have a good evening all lots of love

xxx


----------



## thunderbird21

Im excited Lollie but very very nervous.  My 1st GA was when i had the ectopic, and i was worried the same as you but it actually wasnt that bad.  I felt great when i woke up from the GA, spaced out but a great feeling lol.  My clinic only use a sedative for EC..... ouch! She says its a mixture of propafol and i think it was midazolam.  Propafol has hit the headlines lately because michael jackson overdsosed on it!!!!  Im sure they wont do that to me lol    Midazolam has an amnesia effect, im hoping to sleep through whole thing!  You'll be fine with a GA, dont worry xxx


----------



## Lollie2501

Hope you feel better tomorrow Becyboo! BIG hugs!!!

Michimoo great news that you can start stimms on Wednesday! The menopur is fiddly to mix but don't worry if there is some air bubbles in the syringe. It doesn't matter as you're not injecting into a vein. I was worried about it too but the nurse at my clinic reassured me its fine.

You will continue sniffing when you start stimms!

Xxx


----------



## thunderbird21

Yay michimoo, its thursday!! Nervous but im sure it will be fine.

Well done you, all ready to start stimms on wed!!

I wonder how the other girls got on at scans today.

 to everyone xxx


----------



## Michimoo

Ok so I have another question ,   if the sniff drug is to down reg and turn everything off then why do you carry on sniffing when you want everything to start up again?  ( does that make sense?)


----------



## Chandlerino

Hi everyone

Michimoo - yes keeping sniffing but only one sniff morning n evening. Check your schedule tho cos it may be different.

Good luck those with EC & ET this week.

As for moi - certainly something going on down there - loads of twinges and feel bloated [like when you are constipated?] Guess its normal? Can't wait for dildocam on Fri to see what's going on - I find it all fascinating!


----------



## Lollie2501

Sorry Thunderbird, had missed your last post! Think we maybe posted at the same time.

Thank you for your reassurance regarding GA. A lot of people have said that the anticipation of it is worse that actually having it!

I've never been sedated either but I'm sure it'll be fine. You shouldn't feel any pain. Can't believe EC is only 3 sleeps away for you! 

Lollie xxx


----------



## Chandlerino

Doesn't it stop the messages from your pituary gland going to your ovaries etc therefore will stop you ovulating? If its not that then I dunno - just doing what I am told for a change


----------



## Michimoo

Oh Ok. That makes sense. I'll tell my Mum cause she was the one who asked me on the phone a minute ago and I was like   

Lollie you are so lucky you are having a GA they only offer sedation at mine. Don't worry about the GA it's the best nights sleep you'll ever have. You'll go to sleep then wake up straight away and it's all over with.   

Xx


----------



## Guest

Hey Ladies

which ladies had scans today? sorry heads all over the place  

I had my 1st follie scan today and had 7 on left ovary ranging from 6-13mm and 4 on the right ranging from 7-11mm and had a few smaller ones that they didnt size. Next san ison wednesday.

How is everyone else? xxx


----------



## Sheilaweb

Michimoo, I can't remember if I continued sniffing while I was injecting.... I'll check my treatment schedule when I get to work tomorrow (I had to provide a copy to my employers!)... but if you have any doubts give your clinic a call, they'd be the best to advise you.

I have updated the table, but if there is anything that needs adding/amending - please let me know lovely ladies.

Wow sooo much activity,... soo sorry you're feeling the brunt of your drugs, hope it helps that at least you know everything is working....

Sadly I didn't have GA for EC, with the doses my clinic gave me, I'd be a long way off an overdose .... I've had loads of ops over the years, the anticipation is the worst part....especially if you've never had it before.  And when you come round - sleep it off, if you try and fight the effects thats what makes you feel sick.

Great news on all the scans today ladies, hope you have a better day tomorrow xxxx
Sheila


----------



## Chandlerino

Great news Nat  

I always feel tired after a GA but not much else - bit like a hangover


----------



## Lollie2501

I hope everyone is having a lovely evening!

Natalie excellent news on you first scan. 

I had my first one today too and my next one is wednesday, same as you!! 

I had 9 or 10 follies between 9 and 19mm. More on the right than the left. They if I continue as I am then EC will be on Monday as scheduled! Good luck for Wednesday!

Night All, BIG hugs xxx


----------



## Guest

Morning ladies  

How is everyone?

Michimoo -   cycle buddies yay !

Lollie - Hi hun how are you today?  

Chanderlino & Nat & Sheila - Hi all how are you?  

Baseline scan for me tomorrow - yay exctited but a bit nervous. 

My clinic dont give ga for ec its just a sedative i think

xxx


----------



## Lollie2501

Morning ladies!!

Hope everyone is well today.

Beckyboo how are you feeling today? Bet you're looking forward to tomorrow! Will be thinking of you. Wishing you luck too although I know all will be great for you to get started on stimms.

I'm starting to feel a little bloated and more uncomfortable by the evening time but still feel so much better on stimms.

Love and hugs to you all xxx


----------



## Guest

Hi Lollie, thanks hun. Will be glad when its done tomorrow as its my first scan, not had one before lol. And hope all is ok for me to start stimms. 

Most people seem to be very bloated on the stimms dont they. cant wait to start now.

How are you hun

xxx


----------



## Lollie2501

Beckyboo the scans are fine! I've had about 10 of them in the past 3 years. Let us know how you get on as soon as you can! 

I'm doing well thank you. Just feeling the nerves more as each day passes and EC gets closer!! Also worrying about my OH's SSR too.

Lollie xxx


----------



## Sheilaweb

Michimoo, I kept sniffing until I had my HCG/ Trigger shot, if thats any help.... but any concerns about your treatment, don;t be frightened to call your clinic my lovely.

Beckyboo, your first introduction to dildocam tomorrow woohoo, are you in for some fun tomorrow !!! 
Wishing you lovely ladies all the luck in the world.

Lollie, I've updated the table so that everyone can see what you're up to on Monday.

Hugs to everyone 
Sheila


----------



## Lollie2501

Thanks Sheila! Hope you are well  

Xxx


----------



## Guest

Thanks lollie, i am off tomorrow so i prob wont be able to get on here but i will ask sheila on ** to let you all know how it goes, thats if sheila doesnt mind lol   ?

Dildo cam ! haha that is funny. I hope it doesnt hurt.

it is so close now isnt it,     for all of us

xxxx


----------



## Sheilaweb

Beckyboo, 
I'll be trawling ** for your update hunnie - and of course will pass on your news....only too happy to do that for you.

Sheila


----------



## Guest

Thanks hun xxx


----------



## clanix

Hi all,
I'm envious that you all seem to be having your meds and scans - i can't wait to start mine, just waiting for AF.  

Was wondering if you were all carrying on with life as normal during the whole thing?? - going to work, gym etc etc.  I think i'm gonna be too scared to do anything - I think my body will need to rest!

Let me know all your thoughts

Clanix 

(I'm going to be on short protocol by the way)


----------



## Michimoo

Lots of luck Beckyboo. You might not get dildocam as all I had was a blood test.

Thanks for checking Shelia. Yes now from what I understand is that I sniff once in am & one pm rather than twice. ( my mother confused me   )

So tomorrow night is injection day. Aaahhhhhhhhh! Will be doing it at 9pm the same time as my sniff. They said I didn't have to do it at the same time but I have set my alarm on my phone for sniffing and I am getting in a muddle with these drugs as it is. Bless my parents as they are driving over to me so that I will have Company when I do it so I'm not alone. I've told them if I bottle it then they are allowed to pin me down and stab it in.  

Brilliant news Nat how exciting  

Lollie - so are you just feeling bloated or actually putting weight on? 

Clanix- I've stopped going to the gym completely. I have even stopped going to my yoga class which I did once a week. Like you I don't want to risk anything. The only problem is as with Christmas I have put on weight. I even had to go to the sales and get myself the next jeans size up!!!!!!  But I keep telling myself that I'm just making sure I have enough skin to pinch ready for my first injection.  

Speak soon lovely ladies . Xxx


----------



## Lollie2501

Evening Ladies

Sheila, looking forward to an update from you once Beckyboo has been in touch! Hoping all is well for her so she can finally move onto the next stage!

Clanix I carried on as normal during DR but taking it a bit easier now I'm stimming. I think I might wrap myself in cotton woll and bubble wrap during my 2ww though, lol!

Michimoo I'll be thinking of you tomorrow when you do your first injection! It really will be fine and the build up to it is much worse! I'm pleased your Parents will be there with you for support!! Let us know how it goes 

I weighed myself this morning as I needed to fill in my Pre Op forms for EC to take to the Clinic tomorrow and I weighed a couple of pounds lighter than I did just after Christmas. I don't feel that bloated in the mornings but by early evening I start to feel bloated. 

Natalie I hope all goes well tomorrow with your second progress scan! 

How is everyone this evening? 

Lollie xxx


----------



## thunderbird21

Hi Girls,

Ive just did my HCG booster injection so thats me drug free until the next instruction which i think are the pessarys after EC??

Clanix, i got my doc to sign me off for few months while i go through IVF, she did it no problem.  My job is quite stressful plus i work 13.5hr shifts and it would be all too awkward trying to do injections...  some in work and some at home.  I only ran twice during d/r as i was sooo tired and havent did any other form of exercise but i miss running sooo much.  1st nurse i asked told me to do gentle exercise only and the 2nd says listen to your body, if you feel ok and want to run then you can  I was too scared to risk it.  Im getting very bored now and thinking of going back to work.  Hopefully i wont have to go through this again but if I do then i would try work up till EC then take 2 weeks holiday.

Good luck michimoo with 1st injection, did you get the pre-filled pen?

Not long till monday now lollie!!  When have you to take your booster?

Good luck with 2nd scan tomorrow natalie, let us know how it goes.

Princess79 - how are you finding the 2ww?  Are you resting?

Hope everyone else is good xxx


----------



## Lollie2501

Yay Thunderbird! So exciting that you have taken your HCG trigger shot now! What time is EC on Thursday? How are you feeling?

I'm not sure of any details yet. I guess it all depends on how I get on with my second progress scan tomorrow. 

Princess79 I hope the 2ww is treating you well and you're managing to keep busy! Thinking of you  Let us know how you're doing!

Lollie xxx


----------



## thunderbird21

Its in the morning lollie, to be there for 8.15am, im 2nd on the list so thats good, get it over with asap lol.  Im feeling quite nervous about it but know when i wake up tomorrow i'll be worse lol but its gotta be done!  She thinks ET will be sat.... how can she say that? I thought they waited to see how your embryos develop?

Looking forward to hearing how your scan goes tomorrow missy   Be thinking of you xxx


----------



## Chandlerino

Hi ladies

anyone using gonal F pens? I'm on 150 iu and have a 900 pen so by my maths I should be using a new pen tomorrow - however there looks like there's still enough for another shot tomorrow. Do I finish it off or start another pen? Eeek I don't know what to do............... I'm sure someone else asked this the other day but I can't remember which thread it was on.

Michimoo -good luck with your 1st jab  

Tbird good luck for thurs my love  you get loads of juicy eggies.

Nat - gd luck with your scan.

AFM day 6 of stimming - feel bloated. Just had reflexology and she said that the bladder area looked swollen. Counting down the days til next dildocam on Fri.

Hello to everyone else and those I've forgotten to mention xx


----------



## Lollie2501

Thunderbird I'm hoping to be first or second on the day of EC! The sooner the better as the longer I'll be waiting the more anxious I'll feel!

I've been advised that they my ET will be a day 2 one as this is my clinics usual procedure although there is still a chance it may change.

Drug free day for you tomorrow!! Will be thinking of you Thursday!

Chandlerino I'm on Menopur injections so really sorry I can't help. If I was you though I'd start a new pen tomorrow or maybe give the clinic a call. Hope all goes well at your first scan on Friday! I've been feeling bloated too and it seems to be worse by the evenings.

I'm off to watch CBB then I'll be going to bed so Goodnight ladies! Sweet dreams  

Lollie xxx


----------



## thunderbird21

Chandlerino - i was on gonal f pens, go by your maths, if your due to start a new pen then go ahead and just bin the other one, remember to prime the new one. Cheers for the good wishes for thurs xx

Yeah lollie me too, you know you have to do it so best get it over with soon as.  Oh i didnt know clinics have their own usual procedures when it comes to ET.  I thought every clinic would monitor the embryos to see how they develop then decide which day was best for transfer?  xx


----------



## Sheilaweb

Thunderbird, great news you being drug free - how are you feeling after your golden shot ?!

Message from Beckboo:
....all ok, dildocam wasn't as bad as I thought lol. Start stimms tomorrow night yay! Lining was nice and thin. I have pcos though that was a bit of a shock lol. 

Chandlerino, glad you've had an answer to your question about your Gonal pen - I was on Menopur 

Sending everyone my very best wishes  
Sheila


----------



## Lollie2501

Hi Ladies

I hope everyone is well!

Sheila thank you for passing on the news from Beckyboo! I'm so pleased all went well and am so excited that she can start stimms tomorrow! 

How is everyone else?

Thunderbird how are you feeling? EC tomorrow!!!! Will be thinking of you. Please let us know how you got on when you can! 

Natalie how did your 2nd progress scan go today?

How is everyone else?

I had my 2nd progress scan today and back for another on Friday! So far so good and hopefully will be ok to go ahead with EC on Monday!

Love and Babydust, 

Lollie xxx


----------



## thunderbird21

Lollie to be honest im feeling really anxious about it but im sure i'll be fine.  Its the fear of the unknown i think.  I will let you know how i got on when i get back from hospital.  Fingers crossed its good news.  Great news your all good to go ahead with EC on monday 

Sheila the HCG shot was absolutely fine.  It was pre-filled and the needle was small  so no pain in the slightest!

Hope everyone else is good xxx


----------



## Sheilaweb

Thunderbird, you'll be fine hun, I can't lie (and wouldn't) I can't say that it won't smart a bit, but at least you know that the staff are doing all they can to gather as many eggs as they possibly can.... yes the painkilling drugs are ok, and the sedation definitely takes the edge off things - but you need to completely rest afterwards...and keep taking the painkillers.

Just think that EC is another hurdle and a step closer to hopefully realising your dreams 

wishing you all the very very best
Sheila


----------



## Lollie2501

Thunderbird I'm really anxious too! I think the nerves will kick in even more the day before.

As Shelia said once its over we'll be one step closer to our dream!!

Looking forward to hearing from you tomorrow!

BIG hugs xxx


----------



## Michimoo

Good luck tomorrow Thunderbird will be thinking of you  

Lollie well done with your scan all going well and EC on Monday how fantastic. Are you planning to keep busy at the weekend?

Chandlerino - I so wish I had the pens I've been given Menopur which I find strange seen as we are both with OFU. Oh well. 

Thanks for the update Shelia ref Beckyboo - fantastic that she can start tomorrow  

Nat - where are you? U ok Hun? 

I have been feeling unwell today and called the clinic to see if it was a come down from cutting down on the sniffing drugs. Apparently not and I prob have a sicky bug from my symptoms  anyway as 9 pm gets nearer I am pooping myself about having to inject for the first time. I know all you ladies are old hat at it as you've been injecting to D/R but I don't think I can do it! Glad my parents are coming over and I think they are definitely going to have to pin me down and stick it in cause I'm too chicken!  

Hey to anyone I missed. 

Lots of love ladies xxxx


----------



## Lollie2501

Michimoo Good luck for your first injection tonight! Please let us know how you get on! Will be thinking of you! You really will be fine and the first one is the worst purely because of the anticipation. You CAN do it  

BIG hugs

Lollie xxx


----------



## Shell15

Hi All,

I started my AF last Tuesday and it wasn't really any different than usual and lasted 4 days but over the last 2 days I have started having a pink/red discharge as though I am going to have another AF again.  Has anybody else had this?

Michimoo you will be fine injecting.  I was terrified too when I did my first injection but I am now on day 16 of D/R and it really isn't as bad as you think.  Good luck x

Michelle


----------



## Lollie2501

Hi Shell

I had spotting and discharge after my AF when DR. It lasted until about day 4 of stimms. I asked at my clinic and was advised this was normal for some women when DR. 

Hope this helps  

Xxx


----------



## Shell15

Hi Lollie,

Thanks for that feel a bit better now that this has happened to somebody else.

Hope all is going well with you and I am sure your EC will be fine but we just can't help being nervous!!

Michelle x


----------



## Lollie2501

Your Welcome Shell! I'm pleased you are feeling better about it now! I was worried when it happened to me and was so relieved when I was told it was normal! 

Best of luck to you for your cycle!

Hope you have a good evening


----------



## thunderbird21

Thanks for all the good wishes girls xx

Michimoo, how did the 1st injection go? xx


----------



## Guest

Hello Ladies

I swear i have been posting on this thread but cant find them now  

Thunderbird - Good luck for tomorrow, will be thinking of you   x

Michimoo - Hey hun, Yeah im good tar, how did you find your first injection? xx

Lollie - Hey hun, how did your sacn go today? defo looks like we are cycle twins   my E/C should be going ahead monday x

Chandlerino - Hey, how are you getting on? when are you back for didlocam? x

Sorry to everyone ive missed x

Afm - Had second scan today and have 22 follies all good sizes they said so back on friday for final scan and E/C should be monday for me...really very nervous know xxx


----------



## Michimoo

OMG talk about freak out! It was one of those laugh and screaming moments.  
I did it myself though and althought I think I was just under 150iu I'm not going panic about it. Flipping eck it stung when it went in and it's still sore now. My parents were a great support, but I did go dizzy after for about 2 mins. I don't even like blood test injections. 
So 1 down - now we'll see how we get on tomorrow on my own!!!!!!! 

Night night ladies. Speak tomorrow.

Xxx


----------



## Chandlerino

Wel done Michimoo!

Nat - back for dildocam on fri but having nightmares about empty follicles. Seriously been waking up in a right panic!

hello & hugs to everyone else xx


----------



## Sheilaweb

Well done Michimoo, if I can do it, any needle phobe can do it, but stimming was the part of my treatment I really struggled with - and hubby was as much use with injecting, as he is with DIY - it's not called Do It Myself in our house for nowt hahaha !

Nat - great news on your follies 

Shell, I had spotting too - it's no the wonder ya body goes a bit haywire, with all those drugs and hormones raging.

Wishing all you lovely ladies all the very very best
Sheila


----------



## Lollie2501

Morning ladies

Michimoo Yay you've done the first injection! I knew you could do it! They get easier the more you do it and the stimming stage flies by. Let us know how you get on tonight!

Chandlerino hope all goes well at your next scan on Friday! Natalie and I have another then as well!

Natalie so pleased all went well at your scan yesterday! I have only 11 follies but all of good size so we'll both be having EC together on Monday!! I'm so nervous! How are you feeling?

Thunderbird thinking of you today and hope all goes well at EC for you today! Looking forward to hearing from you!!

Beckyboo how are you feeling today? Hope all goes well with your first stimm injection! Have you been prescribed Menopur? Its a bit fiddly to mix especially as we are used to using buserelin, we have been spoilt using that first as there's no mixing involved! 
You had a bit of a surprise yesterday when you had your scan being told you had PCOS? I wonder why its never been picked up before?

Princess79 how are you doing?

Hello to anyone I've missed!!

Love Lollie xxx


----------



## Guest

MOrning ladies 

How is everyone?

Im looking forward to starting my stimms tonight, bit nervous about the mixing though, Yes on menopur 225 so ive got to mix 3 powder to 1 water. Confusing !! On my own tonight too hubby at work   booooo lol

Deffo a shock about the pcos. She said it like i knew i had it. I had no idea, neither did they, she was checking my notes lol. Ive never had a scan before. When we first went the docs i had my blood tests and they were ok, hubbys sperm was so low they said we would need icsi so didnt do any more tests on me. So i spose thats why. She asked if im regular i said yes. And she said do i struggle to lose weight and am i bit hairier than some lol. Yes to both. So at least that answers why to them lol. Im just glad it wont affect tx. I dont know that much abuot pcos but she was counting and mentioned 6 & 8 lol.

Ec is 1st feb for me and et 3rd feb !! Eeeek !!

Hope everyone else is ok. Sorry no personals

Yesterday was manic. Car wouldnt start had to get in laws to come over to take us to hosp so we were late. And my nan had to go back into hosp on tues, had a fall in the night and has broken her collar bone   Got to have an op and have it pinned. Poor thing

 to you all, lots of love

xxxx


----------



## Guest

Morning Girlies

Beckyboo- Hey hun, bet that was a shocker then!at least it wont affect tx though. Sorry to hear about your nan hun, hope she is better soon   xx

Lollie - Thanks hun, really nervous now and think it must have shown when i went for the scan and the started speaking about ec as they were like dont worry you will be fine we will be with you...even so im just not good with sedation...just worry to much i think xx

Chandlerino - Yeah now what you mean hun, im sure it will be fine hun   let us know how you get on on fri...what time you there at? xx

Michimoo - Hey hun, how are you today? xx

Thunderbird - Hope all is going/gone well hun   xx

Afm - Last scan for me tomorrow at 8.30! where has the time gone? im normally complaining about the waiting   XX


----------



## Michimoo

Wow time seems to be flying by for everyone. 

Beckyboo -   about finding out you have pcos I bet that'll we're shocked. I'm sorry I don't really know too much about it either. But it definitely won't affect your tx. Wow your on 225 I'm only on 150. How do they calculate this as I seem to be on a really low dose. I hope it won't affect my chance? 
Hope your Nan is ok?

How exciting Nat - last scan tomorrow. Do you want to swap as I'm dreading another 10 days of injections.  

Shelia- what dose of Menopur were you on? 

Chandlerino - you'll be fine there will be loads of follies. Xx

Shell - it happened the other way round for me with my AF I panicked as I thought " is that it" ? But it was fine. These drugs do mess things up a bit. Your body is saying " ummm what you doing to me? "  

Lollie -omg my injection site is killing me & I feel so sick today!  

Thunderbird - no I didn't get per filled pen. Had to mix it myself last night. But that should last me for 4 injections. 

Just a question to everyone ref stimms. Are you alternating your injection site as mines killing today? Also did you feel sick and if so how long did it last? Any tips that you think would be handy to know? 

Hi to anyone I missed. 

Xxx


----------



## Guest

Thanks ladies   My poor nan bless her she cant do anything for herself now. She cant use her right hand as the hospital have damaged nerves in her hand when she had the canula in last month, and the fall has broke her collar bone on the left. She cant even feed herself. So sad   . Anyway..

I thought i was quite low on 225 lol, lots of others seem to be on 300 or 400. I think its to do with hormone levels? I have no idea   Im sure it wont affect your chances hun, we are all different so need different doses.

Are you still doing d/r ? is that sniff or inj?

My d/r is inj and i asked the nurse cos my tummy is so tender now after nearly 4 weeks of it. She said i can do both in my leg or one in leg & one in tummy. So im going to do one in tummy & one in thigh, cant bear the thought of 2 in my poor tummy lol

Good luck tomorrow nat    

xxxx


----------



## Lollie2501

Beckyboo I hope you Nan gets well soon! Let us know how you get on tonight!

Natalie I can't believe how fast this has gone! You spend so much time waiting to get started and then it goes by in the blink of an eye! 

Michimoo I alternate injection sites every night to give each side a bit of time to recover! I did find it to be a bit sore after my first one but they have been ok since!

BIG hugs to all,

Lollie xxx


----------



## Guest

Hi Lollie, thanks hun, will let you know  

Whens your scan hun? Have you got one tomorrow?

xxx


----------



## Lollie2501

Beckyboo, I have a progress scan tomorrow at 11.10am! So nervous as after tomorrow will be getting ready to move on to the next stage! Mostly worried about the results of my OH's retrieval! 

Xxx


----------



## Guest

Exciting Lollie, will be thinking of you hun  

Hope the results for oh are good   for you

xxxx


----------



## Guest

Michimoo - Oh no hun im fed up with these injections now!   i have been doing the injections alternate too and im only on 150 of gonal f too hunni xx

Beckyboo - Thanks hun x

xxx


----------



## Lollie2501

Thank you!!

BIG hugs  xxx


----------



## Sheilaweb

I was on 3 ampules of powder and 1 vial of water.... per day, and I moved my injection site around my tummy area.  As my tummy got more and more bruised and harder to the touch.  When I mixed my powders and water together I let it stand for 20 - 30 seconds before I injected it.... as, (according to you tube videos - I was obsessed!) if you inject the drugs immediately after its been mixed, the chemical reaction may still be ongoing, thus giving a stinging sensation.

I'll update the table tonight - back to work now - no rest of the wicked !!

Hugs to everyone
Sheila


----------



## Guest

HI sheila, thanks for that hun. I will leave mine to stand for a bit too  

Dont work too hard hun, oh loved peppa upside down     Its fab !

xxxx


----------



## thunderbird21

Hi Girlies!

We got an amazing 12 eggs today!!!!  Cant believe how lucky we were   
To anyone who is anxious about EC - Dont be!  I slept through the whole thing, i remember i flinched wee bit which i think was the needle going in but that was it.  On a pain scale of 1-10 with 10 being the most painful i would give it a 1...  maybe a 3 once the sedation wore off.  We've to phone tomorrow morning to find out how many fertilised, then ET on saturday morning.  Thanks to all on here who helped prepare me for it cause i was sooo anxious last few days.

On a funny note - cant believe the wee room for the man to give his sample has porno mags in it hahaha!  

Good luck to all who has scans tomorrow and to the girls for EC on monday.

Well done to michimoo on that 1st injection! xxx


----------



## Guest

Thunderbird: Thats great news hun! and makes me feel much better   . Hoping the call goes well tomorrow hun   xxx


----------



## Lollie2501

Excellent News Thunderbird!!! Congratulations on getting 12 eggs  

Let us know when you have spoken to the clinic tomorrow! I'll be hoping and praying for healthy embies!! 

Lollie xxx


----------



## Chandlerino

Great news Tbird x

Michimoo - nice pic luv

Nat - scan is at 9am - gotta be back home for 10 for the gas people to come and fix the heating. I am blemmin freezing.

Hi everyone else...


Just a question - when doing stimms was anyone wet downstairs like when u ov? Very strange goings on and I feel really bloated too.


----------



## thunderbird21

Chandlerino - yeah i felt like that at times, must be the effect of all the hormones pumped into our bodies. Good luck with your scan tomorrow.

Yeah michimoo lovely pic.

Good luck to you too Lollie.

Look forward to hearing how everyone gets on xxx


----------



## Lollie2501

Evening Ladies

Chandlerino I have had the same symptoms during stimms. Its your growing follies producing oestrogen. 

Good luck to those you have scans tomorrow!

Thunderbird hope your feeling ok this evening after EC today! Hoping for good news from the embryologist tomorrow. Let us know when you can! 

Lollie xxx


----------



## Michimoo

Lol thought it was about time I showed you my face rather than a holiday snap.   seen as you all know more about me than my DH or friends at the moment  

Thunderbird - 12 little eggies whoop whoop       keeping fingers crossed for you for tomorrow  

Chandlerino - how are you getting on with the weight gain you were talking about? Ive put on quite a bit just on D/R. Good luck with your scan will be logging on tomorrow for an update. 

Nat - so glad you're on the same amount as me, make me feel much better. And your scans are showing all is good right? 

Beckyboo - good luck for first injection I'll be thinking of you esp as I'll be doing it alone tonight too. 

Lollie - good luck with your progress scan tomorrow. Sending you  

I've created a tick chart so I can remember stuff on a daily basis as my memory has gone to mush. So it has sniff am , sniff pm, folic acid, 2 litre water, pint milk, fruit, veg, protein & injection. Then I tick off that I've had it underneath. 

Mil had her op today and she is now home recovering. It wasn't her heart which is a good thing but now they have to do more tests to try and find out what it is. So she will have to keep taking the heart drugs and wait for another appt. 

Injecting alone tonight and going to go for the other side as my right side has been really sore all day and still is. 

Hey to Shelia, Michelle, princess & anyone else I missed.


----------



## Chandlerino

Michimoo - yep the weight still going up and have been living in leggings this week! Be glad to stop the drugs and have a proper reason to put on weight!

scan at 9am so will let you know when i get back as off work tomorrow xx


----------



## Shell15

Hi Ladies,

Well done Thunderbird on 12 eggs hope you get some good news tomorrow! 

When I start my Menopur hopefully next week I am going to be on 6 amps seems a lot to what some of you ladies are taking which I am really worried about.  The consultant did say that he would be put me on the strongest drugs as he was not worried that I would over stimulate because my AMH was only 5.8.  Has anybody else got a low AMH?

Beckyboo and Michimoo good luck with your injections tonight.

lollie good luck for your next scan tomorrow.

Hope everyone is ok.

Michelle x


----------



## Guest

Michimoo - I know i was a bit worried too as most people seem to be on a higher dose x yeah hun i had 22 follies yesterdays scan...have final scan tomorrow at 8.30am x

Good luck to everyone tomorrow   xxx


----------



## Sheilaweb

Thunderbird - thats great news about your eggs hun, I'm really hoping that theres a whole lot of jiggy going on tonight 
Shell - I didn't ask about my AHM level, as going through treatment at the age of 39 I guessed it was going to be pretty crap anyway.  Plus it would give me something else to worry about.  Believe me hun, EVERYBODY that I have come into personal contact with who had treatment at my clinic were 'all' initially put on 3 ampules, with the doseage being upped or downed in the latter stages of stimming  !!  I think the most I've read is 7 amps. 

Hugs to everyone 
Sheila


----------



## Chandlerino

Back from scan - bit disappointed with my response  

5 follies on the right @ 17, 13, 11 & 2 @ below 10

2 follies on left @ 17 & 14 & 1 very tiny one

Another scan on Monday and waiting to hear if Dr thinks I should up my dose. Was really hoping for more xx


----------



## Michimoo

Oh Hun I know it's a cliche but it only takes one. I've also seen a few posts where people had the same situation and then after another 3 days of injecting they go to their next scan and there are a lot more. Also they can just up your dose if they want to produce more so try not to worry. Sending   xx


----------



## thunderbird21

Well sheila there certainly was a lot of jiggy going on last night..  7 fertilised!!!! Hope theyre still going strong tomorrow!!!  Thanks for all the good wishes girls xx

Chandlerino - that sounds like my 1st scan results so dont be too disappointed.  Remember all it takes is 1 egg....  and you have 7 follies so far. Stay positive xx

Has anyone heard from princess79?  Wonder how she's doing in her 2ww

Hope all scans and appointments today went well.

Good luck to nat and lollie for EC on monday!! xxx


----------



## Lollie2501

Thunderbird Congratulations on 7 being fertilised!! Great news  when will transfer be?

Chandlerino I know you probably feel really down hearted but you still have time to get more follie! I had 9 on my first progress scan, 11 on my second and then 17 today. I started off slow but got there in the end! For my first 2 scans my left ovary only had 4 follicles and today it had 9! When is your next scan? Will be hoping and praying 

Beckyboo how was your first injection?

Michimoo how did you get on by your self last night?

Natalie how was your 3rd scan?

Sorry if I've missed anyone!

My scan went well today and EC is definitely Monday!!

BIG hugs lollie xxx


----------



## Guest

Hi Lollie thats fab !! Eeek good luck for monday hun  

I got in a bit of a muddle cos i was on my own and i didnt prepare beforehand. I should have taken all my tops off etc instead of trying to do it whilst holding the needle. Bled a bit too but all ok. Did both in tummy cos wasnt sure on thigh where to do it lol. Will hopefully be better tonight lol

Hi everyone good luck

xxxx


----------



## Michimoo

Please ladies make me feel better cause I'm starting to worry. This is only day 2 of Stims and I have pain in my ovaries already. Is this normal? Also been feeling sick. Just needed to check - Shelia wondered if you can remember how you felt as cause I'm on my own I might be getting more paranoid than I would if DH was here.


----------



## Lollie2501

Beckyboo I got in a muddle the first couple of times but you soon get a little routine going! I hope you have a lovely weekend 

Michimoo I had little pinch type pains in both my ovaries after 2 days of stimms as well. I haven't felt nauseas but the sudden change in your hormones could do this or it could be anxiety as you are alone with your OH for reassurance. If you are really worried give your clinic a call! BIG hugs and hope you feel better later!

I hope everyone has a lovely weekend!

BIG hugs,

Lollie xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies

welcome over to the IVF board

We already have a First time IVF thread with ladies who are around the same stage as yourselves why not pop over to join them they are a really supportive bunch heres a link to their latest posts http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=277538.528

also dont forget about the cycle buddies section

December/Jan http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=279273.648

and

Jan/Feb http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=276084.1044

Em


----------



## Guest

Hey ladies

how is everyone? today went well and egg collection booked for monday at 8.30am x


----------



## Lollie2501

Hi Natalie!

Pleased all went well! My EC is booked for Monday at 9.50am! Good luck, will be thinking of you  

Let us know how you are when you can!

Lollie xxx


----------



## Guest

Lollie - Yay! we should be pupo together, will get on to update sending you lots of   xxx


----------



## thunderbird21

Lollie ET is tomorrow morning    Cant believe how quick it has all went in!

Hope your not too anxious about monday, its not that bad.

Hope all injections went well tonight xxx


----------



## Lollie2501

Will be thinking of you Thunderbird! So exciting!!! By this time tomorrow you'll be PUPO!!!

Lollie xxx


----------



## Guest

Thunderbird- Good luck for today   xx


----------



## Shell15

Thunderbird - Good luck   x

Michelle x


----------



## thunderbird21

Thanks for good wishes girls!  Thats me now PUPO!!!!!  ET went well and i now have 2 wee embies on board!!!  OTD - 3/2/12

Hope everyone is good and excited about next weeks appointments xxx


----------



## Lollie2501

Congratulations on being PUPO thunderbird!!! Will be hoping and praying for you!! Keep us posted on how you're getting on.

Hope everyone is having a lovely weekend!

Lollie xxx


----------



## Guest

Congratulations on being pupo   got everything crossed for you   xxx


----------



## Shell15

Thunderbird - congratulations on being PUPO    Fingers crossed for you x

Michelle


----------



## thunderbird21

Thanks girls, it all seemed to happen so quickly, doesnt seem that long ago i was d/r!!

Babydust to everyone          xxx


----------



## Michimoo

Wow congratulations on being PUPO. 2 little embies   sorry I wasn't on here earlier to wish you luck.

Not long now for Nat & Lollie both EC for Monday. How are you feeling?

I had the worse migraine & sickness all yest & today. Can't take my migraine tablets with Menopur.  phoned clinic & they need me to keep an eye on things. Have an appt booked with my local GP for Monday as she used to work in the Fertility unit so is going to give me a once over. The first Dr panicked me as they suggested cancelling this cycle & starting again next month! I said I'd lose my funding so couldn't.  

Anyway it all seems a bit scary when your on your own but my parents were great and came to my rescue last night when I was an emotional wreck. I'm just keeping up the fluids and hoping its a bug and nothing to do with a reaction. 

Off to make dinner now. 

Lots of love Ladies.   xx


----------



## Guest

Hey Michimoo - sorry to hear your suffering with migraines hun x hope you feel better soon...let us know how you get on at the docs x 

Lollie -Hows you hun, what time you doing your trigger shot? x

Hope all you ladies are well

AFM- Trigger shot done! its going to be a drug free day for me tomorrow which will be kinda weird   really very nervous about monday so tomorrow will be my gearing up day i thing.

Lots of love xxx


----------



## Lollie2501

Evening Ladies

Michimoo I'm sorry to hear you haven't been feeling well and suffering from migraines! I hope you feel better soon and that you'll be well enough to carry on! As Natalie said please let us know how you get on at the doctors! Thinking of you and BIG hugs 

Natalie Yay for doing your trigger!How are you feeling? My trigger is at 9.50pm so not long now! I will feel strange as well not having any injections to do tomorrow night. I'm feeling nervous but think I'll feel even worse by tomorrow!

Hello to everyone else!

BIG hugs to all,

Lollie xxx


----------



## Guest

Lollie - yeah feel ok hun, got myself in a bit of a mess about the Ts but it was fine was scared of doing it wrong and then i forgot what the nurse had said about the air being in it   so dh took over   looking forward to a drug free day tomorrow but i have to be honest...im Petrified!! 

 to everyone xxx


----------



## Lollie2501

Natalie my Trigger shot is done! I was so worried about getting it wrong and I'm petrified too!! BIG hugs xxx


----------



## Chandlerino

yay Tbird is PUPO!

Michi - sorry u haven't been feeling well hun hope u get better soon

Good luck Nat & Lollie for mon

hopefully I'll be joining u being PUPO soon

nothing to report from me.... xx


----------



## Lollie2501

Thank you Chandlerino!!

I hope all goes well with your scan on Monday!! Will be hoping and praying for a growth spurt for you. Let is know how it goes 

Love Lollie xxx


----------



## Chandlerino

Will do my love - have a lovely day 2mrw chillaxing ready for Monday


----------



## thunderbird21

Hope you feel better soon michimoo   

Good luck to nat and lollie for tomorrow! I was petrified too last week but honestly it isnt that bad, look forward to hearing how you both get on   

Good luck for your scan tomorrow chand, let us know how it goes   

Beckyboo hows your nan doing? Hope all is well   

I started my pessaries today, not the most pleasant of things to do but has to be done!

xxx


----------



## Shell15

Hi Ladies,

Michimoo hope you are feeling better  and that your injections are going ok 

Natalie and Lollie hope all goes well for tomorrow  

Chandlerino  I hope you get some good news at your scan tomorrow  

Beckyboo hope you injections are going well  

Thunderbird I hope you are chilling and relaxing after your ET  

I have nothing to report still on D/R and waiting for my baseline scan on Wednesday which I am not looking forward to.  Fed of up the headaches and sleepless nights, keep waking up hot   !!

Michelle  xx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Hi I'm on dr day 5. Ihave been more tired. Have been advised to drink lots of water and increasevprotein in diet
Good luck xx


----------



## Guest

Morning ladies  

Lollie & nat - good luck today !!

Hope everyone is good sending you all lots of love &  

My nan is doing really well thanks hun   Im getting on well with my inj now, freaking out that its all happeing next week. Getting scared now lol

xxxx


----------



## Michimoo

Hey Lollie & Nat sending big   for today 

Good luck with scan Chandlerino 

Well Beckyboo we'll go through it together so if you need an ear to bend you know where I am. Xx glad your Nan is on the mend. 

Rome - well done on day 5 D/R yes you will feel tired and then start forgetting things around day 12 ( well I did anyway)

Michelle - keep drinking water for the headaches. Yes the hot flushes are crazy but it means that it working. 

Thunderbird how are you feeling today? 

Well I've been to the Docs and she had a good feel around ( no dildocam ) & she said that we need to keep an eye on the sickness & migraines but everything feels like its bubbling away nicely.   so I just have to rest and not do anything too strenuous and let the drugs make me sick but it's all for a good cause. If I feel bloated or my ankle swell I've got to call the emergency number. I do feel better for piece of mind, I can now relax a bit. 

Thanks for all your hugs. You've been a great support to me without my DH.


----------



## Guest

He michimoo, yes we are going through it together... Next week omg next week     lol

Glad you got on ok at docs   I was told to phone if i get bloated too or if i was sick , but ankles werent mentioned to me lol. 



xxx


----------



## Guest

Hello Ladies

Hope you are well  

ec went well today we got 12 eggs,they couldnt get to 7 of the follies though...et transfers is wednesday waiting for the call tomorrow to see how many have fertalised.

How is everyone xxx


----------



## Michimoo

Yey 12  well done Nat   . We're you given a GA or sedation? How was it & how do you feel now? 

Xx


----------



## Chandlerino

scan went well. I now have 10 follies 6 on right between 10 and 19mm + 2 tiny ones, 2 @ 19 & 15 on left plus a tiny one. Lining is 11.8 which nurse said was lovely!

Got my call at 3.30 and Ec is Thurs at 12 with ovitrelle shot at 1.30am on weds! OMG!!!!!!!


Well done Nat - 12 eggs is a great number xx


----------



## Lollie2501

Hi Ladies

Hope everyone is well!!

Chandlerino hope all went well with you scan today!

Beckyboo hope the stimms are going well and hope your Nan is doing well!

Michimoo hope your feeling better!!

Natalie Congratulations on 12 eggs! Will be hoping and praying for good news tomorrow!

EC went really well today as did DP's SSR. We had plenty of moving healthy sperm retrieved which was a massive improvement from his last one! I had 13 eggs collected and all were good to use for ICSI!! Just hoping and praying for good news tomorrow now! 

GA was fine! I was very nervous but was the best sleep I've had in a long time, lol.

Love to you all xxx


----------



## Lollie2501

Chandlerino think we posted at the same time! So pleased to hear all went well with your scan today! So exciting that EC will. Be Thursday.

Xxx


----------



## thunderbird21

Wow congrats to lollie and nat on all those eggies being retrieved! Was it as bad as you's thought it was gona be?

Michimoo im feeling ok today, boobies are sore but they have been since before ET, other than that im fine.

Chand im soo happy to hear scan went well.  Hope all goes well on thurs!

Hope everyone else is good xxx


----------



## Michimoo

Wow 12 & 13 eggs fab Lollie & Nat. See Lollie I told you it's the best sleep you'll have and you'll also sleep so well tonight too.  

How exciting Chandlerino EC Thursday but 1:30 am for the shot!!!!!! Ouch!

Thunderbird - glad you're feeling ok.


----------



## Shell15

Great news Natalie 12 eggs and Lollie 13 eggs  

Chandlerino good luck for your EC on Thursday  

Michimoo glad your feeling better  

Hope everybody else is ok.

I've got another bad headache, I've just done my D/R injection and I'm off to bed as DH is off work so he can look after Samuel tonight.

Michelle x


----------



## Guest

Hey Ladies

Michimoo - thanks hun,i just had sedation and it was fine...dont remember a thing. i went downat 8.30 and was back by 9.05 and leaving at 10.30! came home had a sleep and feel fine just a little tender xxjust have to wait for the call!!! How are you?

Lollie- congratulatuions hun!   when will you get the call?? xx

hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## Michimoo

Did they say what time to expect the call or do you have to stand by the phone all morning?

So glad you only had a sedation & are ok as watched that programe on BBC3 tonight showing EC & I thought OMG I hope I don't feel it. 

I'm still in pain hun but its all for a good cause. 

Let us know when you find out. 

 both of you xxxxx


----------



## Guest

Morning ladies how is everyone?

I watched that programme too, it was good wasnt it, shame it wasnt a positive outcome though  

xxx


----------



## Lollie2501

Morning ladies  

I hope everyone is well today! 

Natalie Have your had you call yet? Hoping and   for great news!

Beckyboo how is stimming going? It must be getting close to your first progress scan! 

Thunderbird how is the 2ww treating you?

Michimoo I didn't sleep so well last night as I felt quite uncomfortable and I was also playing nurse making sure my OH had had his painkillers through the night! How are you feeling today?

Had the call this morning to say that 11 out of the 13 eggs fertilised!  

We have an appointment at the clinic early tomorrow morning and depending on how things have gone overnight ET will either be tomorrow or Saturday! DP and I are both over the moon to get this far! Am so nervous about what tomorrow will bring and am   so hard that they continue to delvelop and remain healthy overnight!!

Sorry if I've missed anyone!

Love and hugs to you all, 

Lollie xxxx


----------



## Guest

Hey lollie  

Thats fantastic hun, so pleased for you. Have you decided on wether you are having 1 or 2 put back on board? Or have you not got the choice? Exciting !!

Stimming is going good thanks, much better now i have hubby to mix. Have a few twinges and a bit of pain every now and then in my lower back, not sure if thats related lol. I havent got a progress scan     I just have  a pre theatre scan  on monday then hopefully have the go ahea for ec on wed

xxx


----------



## Lollie2501

Beckyboo I had twinges and odd pains when I was stimming! All good signs  Hoping all goes well with you scan on Monday! Can't believe EC will be next week!! It will come round so quick!  

We are going to discuss how many to transfer with my Consultant tomorrow. Just going to play it by ear and see what the Doctor and Embryologist think first. 

Love Lollie xxx


----------



## Michimoo

Fandabbiedozie Lollie. That's amazing         

Do they give you a chance to go to Blasto?

Oh Beckyboo - I'm getting nervous now. How about you? 

Had a long soapy bath this morning which really helped with the back pain so am feeling a lot more energetic today. 

Hope everyone else is well? Not long now Michelle until your scan.


----------



## Lollie2501

Michimoo I'm pleased your feeling more energetic! A long relaxing bubble bath sounds lovely! BIG hugs.

We are going to wait and see how our embies are in the morning but the embryologist did say this morning that if all is well then we can discuss having a day 5 transfer! 

Lollie xxx


----------



## Guest

Fingers crossed for tomorrow Lollie    

Michimoo - hey hun. Yes im getting nervous too. Esp after watchign that programme last night lol. Its coming round so quick, i know we all keep saying it but it really is ! I dont know where the time has gone !! Soon all be in our 2ww with lots of bfps   hopefully. 

I might have a bath tomorrow night, havent had one for ages. 

We are having a 2 day transfer. Thats what weve been told.
xxx


----------



## Lollie2501

Beckyboo and Michimoo what programme did you watch? I was so nervous too but it was over so quickly and I didn't know anything about it! The anticipation was much worse. BIG hugs to you both!  

I was initially advised we would have a 2 day transfer but I think they don't really make the decision until it gets closer!!

Thank you for your luck and well wishes tomorrow! 

Xxx


----------



## Guest

It was on bbc3 last night at 9pm, how sex works. There was a lady on there having ivf, she was having donor eggs. Was amazing to watch them do the ec & etc. And you saw her doing her jabs, doing the mixing changing needle lol. Was good  

Thats good that they decide at the time. Mine is 2 day, thats it lol

xxx


----------



## Michimoo

You could watch I on catch up BBC iplayer but just fast forward the baby & pregnant bits. I did.  

xx


----------



## Guest

Good idea !!  

xxx


----------



## Lollie2501

I think I will watch it on I player and fast forward the pregnancy bits! I haven't been able to watch One Born every minute  Just can't.

Love to you both! Xxx


----------



## Guest

I watch one born, i dont know why, i just have to. Silly  

Lots of love

xxx


----------



## Shell15

Hi Ladies,

Lollie that is great news good luck tomorrow  

I have my baseline scan tomorrow at 9.30 and I am really nervous about this dildocam!!  Just hoping the d/r meds have been doing what they are supposed to but I am scared about starting the stimms.  I have to take the Menopur with me tomorrow to the hospital so they can show me what I have to do but I am worried as it just seems a high dose of 6 ampules which I have to start on but I am also hoping that 6 amps can be done in one injection.  

Michimoo glad you are feeling better      

Hope everyone else is ok.

Michelle x


----------



## thunderbird21

Lollie thats great news!!! Good luck for tomorrow.

2ww treating me well.  I dont feel any different to be honest, just sore boobies which ive had since before ET.  Just been trying to keep myself busy by hitting the shops, just got treated to some gorgeous swarovski jewellery 

Shell dont worry about the dildocam, its not painful.

Need to watch that programme you's are all talking about. Did it show the whole ivf process?

Hope everyone else is good xxx


----------



## Lollie2501

Hope all goes well at your baseline scan tomorrow shell! Will be thinking of you. Let us know how you get on when you can!

Thunderbird pleased you're keeping busy and got treated today  

I haven't seen the programme yet so I'm not sure! 

Hope everyone is having a good evening!

Love Lollie xxx


----------



## thunderbird21

Morning girlies!

Watched that programme last night on iplayer, it was pretty good.  Must be soo difficult dealing with menopause in your late 20's, such a shame.  Its good though that she found a relative willing to donate her eggs for her   Hopefully her next attempt works for her.

Good luck today lollie, thinking of you   

Natalie how you getting on?

Michimoo hows stimming going?

Hope everyone else is good today xxx


----------



## Guest

Good luck today lollie  

Morning everyone how are we all?

xxx


----------



## Lollie2501

Morning ladies!!

How is everyone today?

Shell hope all went well with your baseline scan today  Looking forward to hearing that you can start stimms!!

Thank you also ladies for your luck and well wishes for us today!

Our appointment went really well and after discussion with the embryologist she advised going to blast so transfer will be on Saturday. We had 9 embies that are on track and 2 slightly behind!! The clinic will keep in touch and let us know how they are doing. We are both so pleased and nervously waiting for Saturday. Hoping and praying our embies continue to do well!!

Love and babydust to you all!

Lollie xxx


----------



## Chandlerino

Great news Lollie - I'll be doing Et on sat too [2dt] but guess we'll have to wait and see


----------



## Lollie2501

How are you doing Chandlerino? Did your trigger shot go ok last night? Good luck for EC tomorrow. It comes around so quick  xxx


----------



## Guest

Thats great Lollie    

xxx


----------



## Lollie2501

How are you feeling today Beckyboo? Still getting some twinges? Monday's getting closer!!  xxx


----------



## Guest

Im good thanks hun   The twinges had eased off a bit but they have started again now. Right side more than left. I   i have lots of follicles there. 

xxx


----------



## Lollie2501

That's funny because had more twinges on my right side too! Its good you can feel things going on and I'm sure all will be great! Did they say why you don't have a scan sooner than Monday? Xxx


----------



## Michimoo

Yey Lollie going to Blast. How exciting not long now.  

Thunderbird - when I watched that I questioned whether my cousin would ever do the same for me? Unfortunately I decided no straight away lol.   stimming is ok but last nights was a bit difficult to get in. I think my skin on my stomach is toughening up a bit now and saying " no thank you"   2 more to go until my scan tho. 

Good luck Chandlerino for tomorrow I'll be waiting to hear how you got on as we are both at the same clinic. Interested to know about their sedation. 

Good luck for your scan Michelle. 

Nat hope youre ok?  

Beckyboo - next week for us!!!!!!!!!!!!  

Love to you all. Xx


----------



## Guest

They didnt say Lollie, they just said thats what they do. I guess its all down to money? I have no idea.   And i didnt ask lol

Michimoo - woohoo !! I struggled last night too, d/r injection wouldnt go in, wasnt nice lol. Skin is deffo toughening up. 

My bruises are fading though yay !

xxx


----------



## Shell15

Hi Ladies,

I've had my baseline scan dildocam was not that bad.  Everything is fine womb nice and thin and I can start stimms tonight together with D/R meds so now have to take 2 injections.  I have to take 6 Menopur powders mixed with 1 1/2 water.  I then go back on the 3 Feb for second scan and if all goes well egg collection will be on Monday 6 Feb  .

Hope everyone is well  .

Michelle x


----------



## Guest

Hi michelle, was it your first 'dildocam' ? I had my first last week, its not that bad is it.

Yay to starting stims. Have you got dh to help you mix? It is quite fiddly. Are all 6 in one injection or have you got to do it in 2 + d/r?  Im on 3 powder to 1 water, so thats one inj plus my d/r injection.

xxxx


----------



## Lollie2501

Excellent news Shell!! Let us know how you get on tonight! As Beckyboo said it is quite fiddly. I managed to get the hang of it about two days before my last dose, lol! 

Lollie xxx


----------



## Guest

My husband is now well trained at it  

xxx


----------



## Chandlerino

Managed to do the shot last night - well this morning. Knackered now tho. It must of done something because I'm really bloated and struggled to bend down earlier to pick something up!

has the shock of my life earlier too - I've put on nearly 9lbs. I hope it all goes in the next week or so  

Michi  Iwill let you know about sedation - think it was Lizard posted a good description of what happens on the OFU thread a while ago.


----------



## Michimoo

Ok thanks Chandlerino - will wait to hear xx I know I checked my scales yesterday and nearly cried! I've put on 9lbs already!!!! I might weigh myself before the EC & then after just to see if it made any difference. 

Ummm ladies can you answer me a question?? What are the bubbles thing under our names?  

Xxx


----------



## Guest

Hello Ladies

Well I am officially pupo! with 2x grade 1 embies on board  

Hope you are all well xxx


----------



## Michimoo

Whoopee  Nat      well done on being PUPO !!   xx


----------



## Guest

Thanks hun, how are you?xx


----------



## Lollie2501

Natalie Congratulations on being PUPO!!! 

Chandlerino will be thinking of you tomorrow! Hoping all goes well!! Let us know when you can!!

Michimoo the bubbles under our names are for us or other FF's to blow bubble to each other to show support or that we are thinking of each other. It's just for fun! 

Love to you all xxx


----------



## Guest

Thanks lollie x hope your well sweet


----------



## Chandlerino

Michi - glad its not just me with the weight gain  

Nat congrats on being PUPO - hopefully that'll be me at the weekend  

Shell - congrats on stimming..... onto the next stage hun

 everyone else xx


----------



## Shell15

Natalie, Congratulations on being PUPO  

Beckyboo it was my first dildocam and no it wasn't that bad.  I only have to take one stimm injection and one D/R injection. My DH helped me with the mixing tonight but then he is going on to late shifts so I will have to manage on my own but it is very fiddly but I am sure I will get used to it.

Chandlerino good luck on your E/T tomorrow  

Hope everybody else is well.

Michelle xx


----------



## Michimoo

OMG I went to inject myself tonight & drew up the Menopur into the syringe & there wasn't enough solution in the vial!!!!   Where on earth has it gone there was only 3/4 of what I needed & was the end of the bottle. Thank God I had another one to mix up! I know I haven't over injected myself as I have been triple checking the amount before injection because I've been on my own. 

Will have to phone the clinic tomorrow to make sure they have some extra Menopur to give me on Fri if I need it. 

Xx


----------



## Guest

Shell -It is very fiddley mixing when your on your own. You need 3 pairs of hands lol. I had to do my first couple on my own cos hubby was at work, but hes on earlies now till i finish yay ! Im sure you will get used to it hun  

Michimooooooo - DO you have to mix yours or is it already mixed? I mix mine and on my 2nd one i only had about half the solution and i panicked then the next night hubby said to me youve not flicked the fluid first so some was still in the top before i snapped. Not sure if this makes sense or helps you?? lol

xxxx


----------



## Michimoo

Spoke to the clinic and all is well. They will bring some more Menopur to Satelitte clinic tomorrow just in case I need more days after scan. They said that even if you draw up a weeny amount extra on previous shots it can all add up. 

Good luck today Chandlerino - thinking of you and hope you get lots of eggies.  

How is everyone today? 

Xxx


----------



## Guest

Whats a satelitte clinic? LOL are you going into space ? Sorry if silly question  

  

xxx


----------



## Chandlerino

Hi ladies - just got home and we got 7 eggs and all look good according to embryologist. Really pleased as Dr said beforehand that looking at scan results he thought we would get 4!

Off to lie on sofa now as feeling a bit sore xx


----------



## Lollie2501

Evening Ladies

Hope you are all well and have a lovely evening!!

Chandlerino really pleased EC went well and you got 7 eggs!! Must of been such a lovely surprise to of got more than you thought! Hoping for some good news for you in the morning 

I heard from the clinic again today. They confirmed that ET will definitely be Saturday at 9am! 

Love and babydust to you all!

Lollie xxx


----------



## Michimoo

Yes Beckyboo I'm off into outta space.     No I can have all my scans in their Reading Satelitte clinic, so I don't have to go all the way to Oxford.  

Well done Chandlerino with 7 eggs. So do you remember anything from the sedation? 

Hi Lollie. How exciting Sat eh? Is that at Blasto stage then? I've completely lost track sorry.  

Hey to everyone else.   xx


----------



## Lollie2501

Hey Michimoo! Yes, saturday we will hopefully have a blast or two to transfer! I'm so nervous and hoping our embryos continue to divide and remain healthy! This morning we had 8 out of 13 still on track for blasts, so fingers crossed! 

Less than a week until EC for you now!!! How's it going? 

Lollie xxx


----------



## Michimoo

Go my scan tomorrow morning!!!! So guess I'll find out if the injections have been working or not.  

Xx


----------



## Lollie2501

Goodluck Michimoo! Let us know as soon as you can. Will be thinking of you  

Lollie xxx


----------



## Shell15

Hi Ladies,

Did my mixing on my own tonight as DH in work and messed up I completely forgot to flick water bottle and snapped off and couldn't understand why I had a lot less in the syringe tonight than what I did last night.  Rang my dh up at work in a panic and he told me to just inject what I had done but I couldn't I knew I had done something wrong and then when looking at the water bottles I realised i didn't flick the bottle   

Well done Chandlerino on 7 eggs hope you get some good news tomorrow  


Good luck for Saturday Lollie  

Michimoo hope your scan goes well tomorrow  

Beckyboo wish I had read your post earlier that you had done exactly the same thing as me by not flicking the bottle!

Has anybody taken time off work during their treatment?  Everybody in my work knows I am having treatment but my boss is not very understanding and I work in a GP surgery!  Up to now I haven't taken anytime off but will take a days holiday for the egg collection but not sure how I will be after that and don't really want to be getting telephone calls from the embryologist about how my eggs are doing when at work and I know at this stage I am going to be totally stressed out!  

Hope everyone is well.

Michelle x


----------



## Chandlerino

if the pain I'm in is anything to go by - you won't be going to work the day after EC. You can't drive for 48 hrs either.

Michi - good luck with your scan hun - I remember nothing about it as soon as you have it in the canula you are gone and suddenly wake up in the recovery room.

Dh has had a big grin on his face since the embryologist old him that his sample was fantastic -


----------



## Michimoo

that's hilarious about your DH   mine was told a few months ago that he had super sperm as his results were so high in count. OMG you'd think he was told he'd just won MR WORLD!! Lol     

Sorry to hear your in pain Hun. Is it like period cramps? Sending  

Michelle - I don't get it? Flicking the bottle? I flick the syringe to try & get out the air bubbles although don't worry too much as I've been told that because it's into the muscle and not the vein air bubbles can't kill you so it doesn't matter if you have them in the syringe. I've kind of given up now.  

I actually quit my job 3 months ago so I would be off work for this. Although my Company wanted me to stay and would have been supportive they were an hour & 1/2 commute from home & very stressful position in the Compnay. 3 hour commute total a day! So my DH & I decided it was for the best. Although I have to say I do miss the money!  but hey ho! 

Anyway off to shave my legs for tomorrow


----------



## Shell15

Michimoo the water comes in little vials and the it gets stuck in the tip of the bottle so before you snap the bottle you have to flick it so the water all goes to the bottom end of the bottle otherwise you loose half the water!  Hope all goes well for your scan today  

Michelle x


----------



## Guest

Shell - im glad im not the only one who has forgot to flick lol.

Michimooooo - Good luck today in outer space    

Lollie & Chancerlino - Hiya  

HOw is everyone?

xx


----------



## Michimoo

Just got in and thought I would update you quickly before I go & have a   only got 6 follies & 2 smaller ones. Now to wait until the clinic calls to advise of EC date this afternoon. 

Speak later. Xxx


----------



## Lollie2501

Hello ladies

How is everyone today?

Beckyboo hope all goes well at your scan on Monday! I know you won't be able to get on after today! Will be thinking of you! 

Michimoo sending you BIG hugs. I know everyone always says it but it really does only take one! At my first progress scan I had 9 follicles and felt quite disappointed. The nurse reassured me though that its quality over quantity! Some ladies produce well over 20 eggs but that doesn't mean all of them are mature enough to be used! I will pray the other 2 catch up before EC and that you have 6 to 8 top quality mature eggs! Let us know when you hear from the clinic! 

How is everyone else?

Love Lollie xxx xxx


----------



## Chandlerino

out of our 7 eggs - only 2 have fertilised  

As for the rest - 1 fertilised abnormally. 3 others showed no signs of fertilisation and 1 was immature.

ET tomorrow at 12.30. Really disappointed.


Michimoo - don't be disappointed - just hope for quality over quantity hun xx Know how you feel though xx


----------



## Lollie2501

BIG hugs to you too Chandlerino!! I'll be praying you have two really strong ones there!! Hope all goes well with your transfer tomorrow! Love and babydust xxx


----------



## Guest

Michimoo - like i said in msg, you have 6 and the others may grow. I know its disappointing hun but it does only take one   Let us know when you hear on ec

Lollie - Hey hun, I am good thanks hows you?  Yes scan is monday ! Excited now i just hope i have got some follies. Are you nervous about tomorrow?

Chand - 2 is still good hun  

I will only be on here on tuesday next week as off mon, wed, thurs & fri.  I keep in touch with some of you on ** & txts but those i dont i can email to keep in touch? I dont want to miss out on everything next week !!

xxxx


----------



## Michimoo

Big hugs Chandlerino sending lots of     

Well just had the call and my EC is Tuesday! Argh!   So Sunday is the big injection at 10pm so I don't have to wake myself up in the middle of the night. Monday is drug free day. 

I'm not going to think about the follies and   that all 6 make good eggies. Sorry for the wobble earlier.  

Good luck Chandlerino for tomorrow.  

Beckyboo I have just landed from outer space   

Lollie how are you feeling? 

Hey Michelle hope the vial mixing went ok last night? 

Thunderbird & Nat how are you both? 

Much love M xxx


----------



## thunderbird21

Im good michimoo thanks, this 2ww is a killer, not got much to report as im just hanging in limbo.  1 week today till OTD.... eeeek!! Only symptoms ive had are sore boobies and a slight dull feeling down below which comes and goes.  Described it as a feeling because its not sore enough to be a cramp or ache.
Wishing you all the best for tuesday   

Chandlerino ive read stories where they only got 1 egg at EC and it worked for them so chin up girl!! Good luck for tomorrow   

Lollie be thinking of you in the morn, all the best hun   

Hope everyone else is good xxx


----------



## Chandlerino

thanks ladies

I'm still in pain though and getting a bit worried. DH just told me off and said I should have phoned the clinic today. Did anyone else have this? Getting in a tizz thinking that my embies won't be any good tomorrow  

Not liking these botty bombs either


----------



## Michimoo

Hun you can still call the clinic they have an out of hours number on the answer phone. 

Will be thinking of you tomorrow. 

Ewww not looking forward to the botty bombs!   

Good luck Lollie for tomorrow 

Xx


----------



## Shell15

Hi Ladies,

Stimms has gone better tonight as dh did all the mixing so it was easier.  I received a letter today from the hospital to ask me if I wanted to take part in a BBC4 documentary they are looking for couples at the hospital where I am having treatment at the Hewitt Centre in Liverpool as apparently they are one of the biggest Fertility Centres.  They enclosed a letter from the production company who are the same people who do one born every minute.  Don't think I will be bothering everybody would know all about my treatment!

Chandlerino wishing you lots of luck for tomorrow   

Michimoo chin up it is quality not quantity.  Do you have to have another scan before EC?    

Lollie good luck for tomorrow   

Thunderbird hope you are ok  

Beckyboo good luck for next week at your scan  

Michelle x


----------



## Michimoo

Ooooo even though I love ( or used to ) one born every minute. I don't think I'd want all my ex work colleagues and old school friends etc seeing that I have fertility problems. Totally agree with your decision. 

Unfortunately I don't have another scan, that was it   so I guess what will be will be now. 

Xx


----------



## Shell15

Hi Ladies

My progress scan is next Friday and the nurse said all being well egg collection will be on the Monday.  When do you stop taking the d/r and Menopur meds prior to egg collection?  My meds finish on the Friday so would not have enough through to the Monday.  I presume if I need more the hopsital will provide but because I am funding the ivf I had to pay a drug company for drugs and they got delivered to house!

So far no side effects from stimms but I am having bad flushes from d/r meds which I thought would stop once I started stimms fed up of sleepless nights  

Hope everyone is well  

Michelle x


----------



## Chandlerino

Michelle you will need meds for sat only as you will take your hcg shot sat night and have a drug free day on sun if EC is Monday.

You should be able to get drugs to cover you from the clinic - don't worry. I know mine has a small stock for this reason.

AFM: officially PUPO - had transfer today 2 x embryos; test date 11 Feb!


----------



## Michimoo

Woohoo Chandlerino 2 embies & officially PUPO      

Did you get a picture of them as I know some clinics do. How are you feeling today did they comment on you still bleeding & having pain? 

Much love M xx


----------



## thunderbird21

Congrats chand!!!!  Hope it goes in quickly for you   xxx


----------



## Chandlerino

no sadly no pics - bit disappointed about that.

but tbh I was so dying for a wee I forgot to ask. It took all of my mental strength not to wee on the Drs face    

Didn't have time to ask really. Still in pain but not as much - think its normal tbh for some people. Still spotting too.


----------



## Shell15

Congratulations Chandlerino on being PUPO   Relax and take it easy  

Michelle


----------



## Michimoo

It's been quiet on here today.   how is everyone? 

Well trigger shot tonight! Argh! & last sniff then that's it. Gonna feel wired not doing anything tomorrow. 

I know this is tmi but I am starting to become quite wet below and am worrying I might already be ovulating my precious big follies and as I hardly have any I can't afford to lose them. Anyone else get this before EC? Is this normal? 

Lots of   ladies. Xx


----------



## Chandlerino

Michi - good luck darling with the trigger shot and enjoy being drug free tomorrow  

The wet feeling s quite common and is to do with the rise in estrogen I think. Final bit love then you can join the rest of us in the stressful 2ww!


----------



## Michimoo

Thanks chand   I am so worried about EC & I'm praying they get 8 follies out   I'm starting to really panic about the whole thing and feel quite negative. I've been so strong and have only focused on each step at a time but since FRidays scan been feeling really low  

Please let there be 8 eggies in my follies on Tuesday


----------



## Lollie2501

Evening ladies

I hope you are all well and had a lovely weekend!

Shell sorry you've been having sleepless nights due to the effects of DR. The symptoms I had from DR did subside but it took a couple of days of stimms before I started to notice them leave!

Chandlerini Congratulations on being PUPO!!

Michimoo I hope all goes well with your Trigger shot! Will be thinking of you. As Chandlerino said the wet feeling is a common symptom when you're getting close to EC. Its all normal and is because your oestrogen levels are high. Hoping and praying for Tuesday! Enjoy your drug free day tomorrow!

Thunderbird and Natalie how is the 2ww treating you both?

Hello to anyone I've missed!

I am now officially in the 2ww as well now! Transfer went ahead yesterday morning. DP and I are overwhelmed to have got this far! 

Love and babydust to you all!

Lollie xxx xxx


----------



## Michimoo

How many did you have put back Lollie? Congrats being PUPO    

I'm wishing the week away as DH will be home next Sunday. I really need a hug from him.


----------



## Shell15

Lollie congratulations on being PUPO  

Michimoo hope scan goes well on Tuesday and stay positive  .  Hope your trigger shot goes well tonight and yeah a drug free day tomorrow  

I think my hot flushes are getting worse all day today I have been getting them    I haven't had any symptoms from stimms though and I am on day 5 worried they may not be doing what they are supposed to do.  Did everybody else get symptoms and when did these start?

Hope everybody else is well.

Michelle x


----------



## thunderbird21

Congrats lollie on being PUPO, great news!   

Good luck for tues michimoo, be thinking of you   

Shell i didnt get any hot flushes at all during whole treatment so cant comment on that one, i hope they go away soon for you   

Im now 8dp2dt.  Today ive had a thumping sore head from the minute i woke up this morning, have just gave in to taking 2 paracetamol  Been feeling extremely tired past few days also, even fell asleep on the sofa after dinner........ i NEVER do that! Does anyone have any links to 2ww diarys?  Ive read sheilas which is great but looking for some more to read??

Good luck to beckyboo for tomorrow, be thinking of you hun xxx


----------



## Michimoo

Hi Ladies  - trigger shot done and took it out the fridge 15 mins before. So that's it now until the lovely diclofenic up the bum   Tuesday morning!! Ooooo can't wait!    then it's lots of   on the 1hr drive that all my follies have eggs to give us the best chance.  going to feel very strange tomorrow not sniffing of injecting. Will be completely lost at 9 pm tomorrow night, lol. 

Ooooo thunderbird I'd take those as good signs.  

Shell - don't worry I had the hot flushes too. It's completely normal. Still get them now. You have so many drugs in your system and remember you are still taking the D/R drug which causes them. 

Good luck Beckyboo for tomorrows scan  

Hi to Chand, Lollie, Nat & Shelia and anyone else reading who wants to join in 

Lots of love M xx


----------



## Chandlerino

yay  Lollie is PUPO  

Michimoo - I have cygolest bullets - equally as nasty. Now they are up the other place I'm having to wear panty liners cos of the waxy residue. Good luck with that hun but might wise to get some PL's in 

TBird - cannot believe you are 8 dpt already! That's equiv to 10dpo in natural cycle terms and the point where I would be turning into a POAS addict  

The 2ww thread is massive so I would much rather stay on here xx


----------



## VEC

Hi

Just crashing in to post a couple of links:

For symptom spotting: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=49694.0

For those testing in February: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=279487.0

All the best of luck to you all   

VEC x


----------



## VEC

PS thunderbird, being tired is a symptom often caused by progesterone, but on my two successful ivf cycles, I was utterly exhausted.  Sounding good for you  

Mx


----------



## thunderbird21

I know chand since the beginning of d/r its flew in for me.  Cant believe 4 more sleeps till OTD!!!!  

I know what you mean about the 2ww thread, its sooo busy, i cant keep up with everyone.  This is a lovely wee thread where i feel i know everyone   Only reason i havent tested yet is because i deliberatley dont have any in the house.  I ordered 2 first response online last night so they should arrive either tommorow afternoon or wed.............  you know what that means lol   

Was reading up on progesterone and tiredness is one of the symptoms, but can also be a symptom of early pregnancy, theres just no way of knowing until you take a test.

Cheers for the links vec, will have a look.

Good luck for tomorrow michimoo   

Hope everyone else is good xxx


----------



## Lollie2501

Evening Ladies!! 

Hope everyone is well!!

Just popping on to wish Michimoo luck for tomorrow! I hope all goes well and I'll be thinking of you. I'm pleased you DH will be home on Sunday! It must of been tough not having him there with you! BIG hugs!!!

Thunderbird I can't believe you're 4 days away from OTD!!!! Sending you loads of luck and babydust!! 

Beckyboo I hope all went well with your scan today! Looking forward to hearing when EC is! 

Shell, Natalie and Chandlerino hope you are all ok!

Love to you all!

Lollie xxx


----------



## Shell15

Hi Ladies,

Thunderbird not long to go   for you  

Michimoo good luck for tomorrow hope you get lots of eggs will be thinking of you  

Beckyboo hope everything has gone ok with your scan  

Lollie hope you are relaxing following your ET  

Chandlerino hope you are well  

Woke up today with a beer belly it must be the stimms working and I have started to get some twinges.  I was worried that the drugs might not have been doing anything as I hadn't had any symptoms.  Cannot wait until Friday for progress scan but I am scared at the same time!

Michelle x


----------



## Michimoo

Omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg freaking out about tomorrow! Omg omg omg omg!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chandlerino

and breathe  

Michi - you will be fine - look what you've had to do to get this far. Its normal to be apprehensive but its really not as bad as you think. The staff are lovely and will look after you. They have your best interests and want you to have a successful cycle. Your mum will be there when you wake up too xx

Sending you loads of


----------



## Michimoo

Yes and breathe     phew!


----------



## Shell15

Michimoo you will be fine sending you lots of luck and     are you have a general or sedation?  

Michelle x


----------



## Michimoo

They only give sedation.  if I had the choice it would have been a GA!


----------



## Guest

Hello ladies

havent posted for a while...how is everyone?

Michimoo - Good luck for tomorrow hunni, will be thinking of you   i was really nervous like you before ec but i didnt remember a thing!infact it was quite relaxing   xx

Hope you ladies are well xxx


----------



## Shell15

Michimoo with the sedation you won't feel or remember anything its better than a general after effects are not as bad!

Natalie how is your 2WW going?

Michelle


----------



## Guest

Michelle - Hiya, to be honest they should call it the 2 year wait coz it really feels like that for me  i spend most of my time asleep though i just feel drained of energy. but im going to venture out for lunch with the girlies tomorrow...now i have to find something that fits!!! the black leggings or the black leggings?? lol How are things with you? x


----------



## Shell15

Hi Natalie, hope the next week goes over quick for you the 2WW is what I am dreading.  I just can't wait for Friday for progress scan.  This whole expeience is so stressful you get through one stage and then its another hurdle but it will all be worth it in the end!

Take care  

Michelle x


----------



## Guest

Hello ladies

How is everyone? Sorry havent had chance to read back to what i have missed.   to you all

I had my scan 8 big follies on my right and 5 big & 2 small on left     Egg colleciton is tomorrow !!

Woohooo cant believe its here !!

Lots of love to you all

xxx


----------



## Sheilaweb

Just popping to say a quick Hello to you lovely ladies, wishing you all the very very best with your treatments, the table has been updated.... thinking of you all xx
Sheila


----------



## Guest

Hey sheila, love the pic  

Did you get my message on ** last night?

xxx


----------



## Chandlerino

Good luck for tomorrow Becky - great number of follies xxx


----------



## Shell15

Hi Beckyboo great news on all those big follies   Good luck for your egg collection tomorrow   for lots of eggs 

Michimoo hope all has gone well today  

Michelle x


----------



## Guest

Thanks both  

Excited, just hope theyre not all empty lol

xxx


----------



## Chandlerino

They won't be chick - just have it in your head the minimum no. you'd be happy with and then see what tomorrow brings. The one thing I learnt on here is that some people may get oodles of eggs but very few of them have any to freeze and end up with only 2-3 good ones. So what I'm trying to say is don't get hung up on what other people have got.....

Good luck Chick xx


----------



## Guest

Thats very true hun, you do look at other peoples and compare dont you

How are you?

xx


----------



## Lollie2501

Hello Ladies!

Hope everyone is well!!

Just wanted to say will be thinking of you tomorrow Beckyboo! Hope all goes well. Let is know how you are when you can! 

Love to you all, 

Lollie xxx


----------



## Guest

Hey Lollie, thanks hun, yes i will do not back at work after today till monday but i will try to get a message on here.

How many did you have put back in hun? How you feeling?

xxx


----------



## Lollie2501

Hope you manage to get on and let us know! Will be thinking of you!! So pleased its here for you!

I had one blast transferred. I'm doing ok at the moment thank you! Just trying to keep my mind busy and carry on as normal as possible!

Looking forward to hearing from you soon!

Love and babydust, 

Lollie xxx


----------



## Guest

I hope your taking it easy lollie hun

xxx


----------



## Chandlerino

I'm doing ok going a bit nuts but I've have 5 years of ttc and 2ww  so you'd think I'd be used to it by now  

Saw GP this morning and he's signed me off for the 2ww - don't think I'd be abe to concentrate at work!


----------



## Guest

Thats good that youve been signed off hun. Try to relax, easy to say i know

xxx


----------



## Michimoo

Hi Ladies,

Just a quick one. Very sore & feeling v sick after EC. Still bleeding and going to bed now. Hoping to feel better tomorrow. 
Keeping fingers crossed that they all get jiggly tonight and fertilise  

Sorry it's short & sweet not feeling brill. 

Good luck tomorrow Beckyboo. Xxx


----------



## Lollie2501

Michimoo I hope you're feeling better tomorrow and get great news in the morning! 

Hope everyone has had a lovely evening!

Goodnight!!

Lollie xxx


----------



## Shell15

Michimoo hope you feel better today and hope you get some news from the hospital  

Hope everyone else is well.

Michelle x


----------



## Michimoo

Sorry no real personals as still very sore & bleeding from yesterday and laying very still. But will try & get on later when hopefully I'll be a bit more chatty.  

Just wanted to let you know that 5 have fertilised & am   they all stay with me until Friday when ET booked. 

Sending   xxxx


----------



## thunderbird21

Michimoo congrats thats great news!!  Hope you feel better soon xxx


----------



## Lollie2501

So pleased you had great news this morning Michimoo!!
Hope you feel better soon!

Hope everyone else is well

Love Lollie xxx


----------



## Shell15

Great news Michimoo hope you feel better soon  

Michelle x


----------



## Chandlerino

Tbird - how are you doing being so close to OTD?

The 2ww is driving me nuts


----------



## thunderbird21

Hi Chand its beginning to drive me nuts too!  Im now 11dp2dt and my first response tests which i bought online arrived yesterday, im dying to test but think i will hang off till tomorrow morning.  

Ive been feeling bloated with stomach pains and tender boobies which i think are down to the cyclogest.  Had thumping headache last week and felt extremely tired but thats gone now.

Wish i could fast forward to tomorrow morning lol.  How you been? xxx


----------



## Nellnoo

Hi All

I'm a newbie, I apologise for my lack of knowledge with all the abbreviations.  Is there somewhere to go to learn them??  

We're starting our first IVF cycle next week and I feel......well actually I'm not sure how I feel....kind of excited, nervous, negitive one minute then really positive the next, dreading the effects of the drugs, worried that I won't produce enough follicles (I have low AMH 6..  It's such a mix of emotions and after reading this thread I get the impression that I'm not alone 

We have appointment at the clinic on Monday to collect all the drugs and maybe have a blood test to check my FSH (I'm worried about that too!!!!).

I'm having a short protocol IVF, is anyone having the same??  I'm starting on a down reg drug (can't remember the name of it, have it all written down at home!) and 375 of gonal F, is anyone else been/are on this dose??  I had hotflushes on Clomid and menopur 75 (when having IUI), I'm dreading the hot flushes with this new drug......hope I don't combust into hormonal flames!!

Sorry for all the questions.

Nellnoo x


----------



## thunderbird21

Welcome nellnoo, im pretty sure theres a board on here that gives you all the abbreviations meanings.  I'll have a wee look for you.

I was on 300 gonal f and suffered from headaches but that was about it, it was down regging (d/r) i had worst side effects.  Not sure how the short protocol works but the girls on here are lovely and will be glad to help you.

Keep in touch, all the best for monday xxx


----------



## Chandlerino

Tbird - feel bloated and having Af type cramping. Boobs not as sore today but feel tired. Seem to be having a little 1 hr doze every day now at 1230-1330!

Think the symptoms are down to the cyclogest. Just want to know the outcome like everyone else really. Lost a lot of my PMA, friend of mine was flipping out yesterday because she thought it was bad having a 2dt. I take it with a pince of salt what she says as since she has had 2 trips to Norway for IUI with donor sperm in the last 4 months she thinks she is a fertility expert lol 

Did make me wobble for a bit though  and I can see why she thought nothing is as good as a 5dt with a blastocyst but I will ignore the comment for now. Secretly tho if I get a BFN and she gets a BFP I'll be mifffed off [she left for her 3rd visit to Norway this morning!]


----------



## Sheilaweb

Chandlerino, don't you be fretting about a 2-day transfer hun, my little munchkin was a 2-day, 'lazy' 2-cell transfer - and she's turning 2 very soon !!! Wishing you ladies all the very best, I do read up and check your progress.

Nell here's a quick link, while I'm jumping in to say hi : http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=190482.0
Hugs all round
Sheila


----------



## Shell15

Hi Nell

I am on the long protocol d/r drugs gave me hot flushes and headaches and the stimms I take is Menopur which so far I haven't had many symptoms just a bit of bloating and twinges.  Like you I have a low AMH of 5.8 and I am going for progress scan on Friday and i am scared there won't be any follicles!  Good luck on Monday.

Thunderbird not long to go    .

Hope everyone is well  

Michelle x


----------



## thunderbird21

Girls i cant believe this is happening to me.  I read a post this afternoon on another thread about a girl saying she just got a bfp after 11dp2dt and i thought hey thats what i am, so i gave in and tested with my first response tests which got delivered yesterday and got a faint 2nd line!!!!!!  I keep looking at it because it feels so surreal, i feel like im dreaming.  Due to go to the hosp for beta bloods on friday morning so will try stay calm until then but im desparate to shout out to the whole world that i might finally be pregnant!!!

Chand i was a 2 day transfer so dont fret.

Roll on friday xxx


----------



## Chandlerino

OMG Tbird that is brilliant news!

absolutely over the moon for you and has restored my faith in 2dt  - someone on my clinic thread who had one tested early and got her BFP this morning! Wow wow woooeeeeeee!!!!!


----------



## Lollie2501

Congratulations Thunderbird!! That's brilliant news!! So pleased for you 


Welcome Nell! 

Hope everyone else is well!!


Love Lollie xxx


----------



## Shell15

Thunderbird brilliant news   ;  So happy for you  

Michelle x


----------



## Michimoo

Hi Ladies,

Thunderbird -   


Im still in pain but bleeding subsided. My DH called and I told him the news about our 5 little embies. Also told him to pray they all make it and are strong for Friday cause if they are we will go to Blasto and he will be home for it   so at least he would be part of the most important bit I guess. Fingers crossed.

I've not got anything planned for tomorrow and know I will go crazy with worry to know how my embies are getting on. It's going to feel like forever until Friday morning when I get the call! Did anyone call to see how they were getting on on day 2?  

Also does anyone know why they skip day 4 transfer? I'm just curious!!!

& Chandlerino my God these botty bombs are gross!!!!  
Love to all   xx


----------



## Chandlerino

Ha - see I told you! At least they are only in the back door til after ET  

You will feel a bit tender for a couple of days but think how worth it will be when you get the BFP at the end of it. That's what kept me going. Hope you get to blasto so tht DH can be there chick. I hadn't anticipatd how much pain I was going to be in after EC tho.


----------



## Lollie2501

Just popping in before I go to bed! 

Michimoo I hope your they decide to take your embies to blast so your DH gets to be with you for transfer. I had a call on day 2 to let us know how are embies are doing. They also called on day 3 to let us know as well and advised us on day 2 that depending on how are embies were doing we might do in for day 3 transfer. I was advised by the clinic that they don't check or look at the embies at all on day 4 and only look at them the morning of day 5 before transfer. I'm not sure if this is for all clinics though. 

Chandlerino I was quite uncomfortable after EC for about 6 days. Hope you feel better soon!

Hope everyone I've missed is well and that you all had a lovely evening!!

Love, luck and babydust to you all!!!

Lollie xxx


----------



## Chandlerino

I feel much better today thanks Lollie - back to my old self. Finding it really hard not to do stuff around the house though  -the 2ww is def sending me a bit nuts  

Can't believe its a week tomorrow since egg collection and 5dpt - its gone so fast.   for a BFP for us all but am trying to manage my expectations xx

Did anyone do the ivfpredict calculator?


----------



## VEC

Just crashing in quickly to say YAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAY to Tbird that's fantastic news.  Here's the link to all those going nuts on the 3WW for an early scan.  Enjoy every second of your pregnancy.

Michimoo, 4 day embryos are generally compact morulas and have a day where looking at them doesn't give any information, because they're sort of pausing before exploding into blastocysts!  That's my very unscientific explanation, anyway.

Good Luke to all

Martha x


----------



## Nellnoo

Thanks for such a warm welcome.

Congratulations Thunderbird, fantastic news.

Michelle, good luck for scan tomorrow.

Nell x


----------



## Shell15

Michimoo how are you feeling today?  Have the hospital been in touch about your embies?  Good luck for your e/t.  

I'm starting to get nervous about progress scan I am worried that the stimms haven't done anything and there won't be any follicles.

Beckyboo hope your egg collection went well  

Hope everbody else is ok  

Michelle x


----------



## Michimoo

No it's a nail biting time. My clinic won't call today only tomorrow morning will I found out how many are left. How   is that!!!!! So I am pacing my house &   they all make it and are strong little potential   

I hope they at least check on them today to make sure they are ok? Anyone know? Shelia?? When I asked yesterday they said they couldn't tell if they were any good or not, but because more than 4 fertilised then they wait till day 3 for ET. 

Michelle - the fact that you have twinges means that your follies are bubbling away and growing. Your scan will be fine.  

Nell the hot flushes don't tend to kick in right away, but yes I found them hotter than the clomid ones!!  

Vec - do u know if they would check my little embies on day 2 even though ET is day 3? I'd hate for them to look tomorrow and go "oh there aren't any left" !!!!!!!! 

Lollie - what clinic are you with? 

Chand - were u still tender on ET as I'm still walking like a little old lady today!  

Thunderbird - have you done another test again today?    

Well I've just called the clinic & waiting for them to call back. I need to know if I still have to sleep sitting up right tonight as the last 2 nights have been annoying. 

Love all xxxx


----------



## Chandlerino

Michimoo- yes I was still walking like someone had whacked me in the stomach with a baseball bat at Et but then I had a 2 day transfer. Only felt better yesterday.

I am feeling so negative and grumpy today....


----------



## Michimoo

Oh don't be grumpy Hun. You have 2 little snugglies.  

Just want mine in now! Then I can be pupo for the first time in my life.  

You said that your not doing housework. Why? Is that the DRs orders? My DH will love that!!!!!


----------



## Chandlerino

not Drs orders as he said carry on as normal but everyone else seems to be doing sweet FA so I thought I'd join in  

did OFU call you back yet?

DH has been trying to join the sperm donation programme since start of Dec - we even tracked down the lady after EC but they have been playing telephone tag. Can't seem to get anything sorted and at the info evening they said they are really short of donors! The lab seem much better at getting back to you tho....


----------



## VEC

Michimoo, yes I'd say your clinic would definitely look at your embryos on day 2 even if they don't tell you.  But tight that they don't update you today.  I'd stay positive though as it sounds as if fertilisation is going well.  It's also true that on our last cycle one of our embryos had arrested on day 2 but by day 3 and then 5 it was doing so well it was one of the ones we transferred.  Good luck

Martha xx


----------



## Michimoo

Oh fantastic! Just had a call back from a nurse at the clinic and I asked her if they check the embies on day 2 and she said " yes they check them all the time" so I said - so if there was a problem today they would have called me then? Then she said .............. Wait for it ........... "Well No I wouldn't like to say anything like that!!!!!!!!!! " Are you [email protected]@  kidding me?!!!! 
I said so I just have to wait till the call tomorrow & she said "yes that's right" 


I now feel so worried I am so not sleeping tonight!!!!!!!


----------



## Shell15

Michimoo, just try to keep positive.  I know you must be cracking up not knowing what is happening with your little embies!    You would have thought they would have just told you what was happening you would think they would know how you must be feeling !!  You will be PUPO by the weekend    

 

Michelle  x


----------



## Lollie2501

Evening ladies

Shell hope all goes well with your baseline scan tomorrow! Will be thinking of you. Let us know when you can. 

Michimoo thinking of you! I know how crazy it sends you waiting to hear how you're embies are doing! I'm sure an embryologist would of called you if there was a problem. I will be hoping and praying for good news in the morning! 

How is everyone else?

Love and babydust to you all!!!

Lollie xxx


----------



## Michimoo

I dropped off at 11:30 awake again at 12:39 then back to sleep at 6am to be woken up by the bin men at 7 . Thanks to Nursie's comments yesterday I've been worried sick!
2 hours sleep & now holding the phone.


----------



## Lollie2501

Morning ladies

Michimoo BIG hugs! I hope they call you soon and that you get a better nights sleep tonight! 

Shell thinking of you today!

How is everyone else?

This 2ww is driving me crazy and I'm losing my PMA rapidly  

Love and babydust to you all!

Lollie xxx


----------



## Sheilaweb

Michimoo - sending massive hugs - thats downright cruel that they check your little embies, but don't give a progress report on them, even if it's to tell you how many cells they have grown to....   

If it's any consolation you'll be PUPO on my little ones birthday - I'm really hoping that thats a good omen for you...hhmmnn, broken sleep, worried sick - great practice for Mummyhood    

Sheila


----------



## Michimoo

ET today embies poor quality.  20% chance of pg.


----------



## Chandlerino

Michi - 20% is better than 0% have faith darling


----------



## Lollie2501

Michimoo I agree with Chandlerino! Hold onto hope hun!! BUG hugs xxx


----------



## Sheilaweb

Michimoo, similar odds as I got hunnie.... and I was running round Asda like a loon with my 20 - 25%'er this morning at stupid o'clock.....  

I feel for you hunnie, but 20% is 20 in your favour hunnie, I know its easy for me to say stay positive and strong....but hey it's a lot better odds than you'd have naturally eh??      

Sheila


----------



## Shell15

Michimoo good luck for your e/t stay positive  

I have had my scan I have 11 follicles 6 on right only measuring 16, 13, 12 , 10 and 2 which are below 10. On the left I have 5 measuring 13, 12, 11 and 2 below 10.  So I am not having EC on Monday got to go back for another scan and continue with meds.  If ok on Monday will have EC on Wednesday.  She told me they will continue to grow but if still same on Monday will have another rescan on Wednesday.  I am quite happy with this result as I was so nervous there wouldn't be anything.  So now I am just   that they continue to grow.

Hope everyone is well and coping with their 2WW.

Michelle xx


----------



## Michimoo

Just wanted to stop by & wish u luck for EC Shell.  

Sorry been in hiding for a few days. 

Hi to everyone else.  

 xx


----------



## Lollie2501

Evening ladies!!

Michimoo hope feeling more positive!

Shell good luck for tomorrow!! Will be thinking of you!!

How is everyone? 

Thinking of you all and sending loads of love and babydust 

Love Lollie xxx


----------



## Michimoo

DH is now home so spending quality time with him.  

Lollie - how's u & 2ww treating u? Xx


----------



## Lollie2501

Michimoo I'm so pleased you have DH for company especially during the 2ww! It's been the hardest part for me!

I've been going crazy and finding it hard to keep up the PMA! 

Love and babydust*****************************************************************************

Lollie xxx


----------



## Shell15

Michimoo how is the 2WW going?  Hope you are ok  

Lollie hope your 2WW is not too bad  

I'm not having e/c on Wednesday went for a further scan on Monday and told that my follicles would still not be ready on Wednesday they have grown and the biggest is now 18 nurse went to see consultant for advice and he said to come in Friday for e/c so I have just taken the last of my stimms and one more d/r tomorrow and trigger shot to be taken at 8.30 pm tomorrow.  

I am so nervous and it's my d/h 40th birthday on Friday.  He thinks this is a good sign that his sperm and the eggs will be getting jiggy  

Michelle xx


----------



## Lollie2501

Morning Ladies

Hope everyone is well today!

Shell hope all goes well with trigger shot tonight and EC Friday!

Its OTD today and after all the tears I'm now grinning from ear to ear as we got a BFP!! We are on cloud 9 right now and everything we have been through as hard as it was just feels so worth it!! 

Thank you ladies for all your support! I'll stay in touch as I would like to know how you're all getting on!! Wishing you all the very best on the difficult journey and hoping all of your dreams come true!! 

Love and babydust to you all! 

Lollie xxx xxx


----------



## Guest

Lollie - CONGRATULATIONS !!! So so pleased for you hun !!

xxxx


----------



## Lollie2501

Thank you Beckyboo! How are you doing? Haven't heard from you in ages!! How did everything go? Xxx


----------



## Guest

Hey hun, i didnt come back to work till yesterday and was too busy catching up to get on properly !  

Im doing good, i am pupo !! Woohoo !! Egg collection went well, had 7 eggs. Only 4 were mature enough to inject   and out of them 3 fertilised   So i had et on friday with 2 good grade 2's. One a 3 cell and the other  4 cell. The 3rd one wasnt so good, so no frosties for us.     that one or both of them are clinging on as we speak  

xxx


----------



## Lollie2501

Congratulations on being PUPO! I'm so pleased all went well and you had 2 great embies on board!!

Will be hoping and praying for you hun!! 

Are you finding work a good distraction? 

Lollie xxx


----------



## Guest

Thanks hun  

Yes i am, i would not be able to have 2 weeks off i think i would go crazy !! Im really quiet now at work now i caught up yesterday, so i can relax a bit and take it easy. But its better that being sat at home thinking about it all. Only 8 sleeps to go lol

xxx


----------



## Lollie2501

It does help to try and carry on as normally as possible but the 2ww is still tough!! Its always on your mind no matter what you're doing!! Hope the next 8 sleeps go quickly for you!!

Love and babydust  

Lollie xxx


----------



## Guest

Yup, normality & routine with work is good. Looking forward to getting past one week but then worrying that bad things may happen then.

What will be will be eh

xxx


----------



## Lollie2501

I'll be hoping and praying for you! 

Will stay in touch! 

Xxxx


----------



## thunderbird21

Congrats Lollie!!!!!!!!!!!  Thats great news!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Soooo chuffed for you.  We seem to be doing well with the bfp, long may it continue!  xx


----------



## thunderbird21

Welcome back becky!  Good to hear your back at work and keeping busy.  I cant wait to go back now   

Tomorrow you will be starting the 2nd week already!!  Wishing you all the best xx


----------



## Guest

Hey hun   Love your ticker   I bet you cant, youve been off for ever lol. Hopefully that will be a fab day !! 

Thanks both

Lots of love

xxx


----------



## Sheilaweb

OOohh ladies,, I'm over the moon for Thunderbird and Lollie - haway lets keep up the great run - wishing all you PUPO ladies all the very very best - still think of you and sending you lots of babydust xxx
Sheila


----------



## Shell15

Afternoon ladies,

Congratulations on your BFP Lollie       so pleased for you.

Beckyboo congratulations on being PUPO    

Michelle x


----------



## Michimoo

Congratulations Lollie & thunderbird     you must be both over the moon. 

Wow Beckyboo 8 whole days for us! It's killing me. Although AF pains started this morning so   it's implantation cramps instead.!!!

Good luck for trigger tonight shell.  

Xx


----------



## Shell15

Evening ladies,

Omg I am starting to feel very nervous about tomorrows ec.  Spoke to somebody in work today who has had IVF and had twins at the same hospital and she said her egg collection was very uncomfortable as she felt most of it even though she had sedation just what I need to hear the night before!  Just hope I drift off to sleep and feel nothing! .

Michimoo how are you getting on with your 2WW?

Michelle x


----------



## Lollie2501

Evening ladies!

Hope you are all well!!

Shell everyone's experience of EC is different. Explain your concerns when you get there in the morning. I'm sure you'll be fine 

Will be thinking of you and hope all goes well!!

Let us know when you can.

Love and babydust to you all!

Lollie xxx


----------



## Shell15

Thanks Lollie, will let you know how I get on hopefully I will have lots of eggs! 

Hope you are well  

Michelle x


----------



## Michimoo

Hi Shell. 

I felt exactly the same as you about sedation and was a wreck before I went in, but I don't remember one little thing. Just a very nice man waking me up asking if I wanted a cup of tea & biscuits.  

I've had a terrible cramp on my left hand side since yesterday. Feels like AF pains but for the last few hours it has just been focused in one place. I am obsessed with going to the loo & praying I don't see AF.  

Good luck tomorrow. Will be thinking of you.  

Hey Lollie sending  xx


----------



## set55

shell,
good luck for tomorrow.  my ec i had ga wasn't given an option of sedation and so i don't remember a thing but had no pain whatsoever afterwards and no effects from the ga.  on et it was also fine like having a smear test cold instruments but totally ok.  don't stress yourself out about it u will only make yourself worse.  infact the worst thing about the et was being DESPERATE for a wee and having to lay for 20 mins before i could go.  anyway a thousand   to u - u will b fine
set55.


----------



## Guest

Morning ladies

Shell - good luck for ec today. It is nothing hun. I was scared too, had never had any sedation or anything before but it was fine. I didnt fall asleep, but i remember lying there thinking oh i wonder when he will start, and just looking round the room at everybodt in such a relaxed state. Then they were wheeling me back to recovery before i knew it lol.

Michimoo - try not to worry about the cramps hun. Im on kincker watch too, its awful isnt it. Only 6 more sleeps for us hun

Lollie - Hey hun, how you doing? Has it sunk in yet?

xxxx


----------



## Lollie2501

Hi Ladies

Beckyboo and Michimoo only 6 sleeps to go! Hope the 2ww is treating you well.

Shell thinking of you today 

The news is still sinking in and I'm petrified of something going wrong after having two previous missed miscarriages! 

Love to you all  

Lollie xxx


----------



## Guest

Hey  lollie  , yes i hope you are still taking it easy hun.

Im doing ok thanks, think this 2nd wek is going to be the hardest though. Only 6 sleeps to go  

xxx


----------



## Sheilaweb

I found that the closer to otd the worse I felt - but for me I think it was the cramps that made the not knowing all the more unbearable...
wishing all you ladies on the dreaded 2ww all the very very best x
Sheila


----------



## Lollie2501

I agree Shelia that it gets harder the closer it gets!

Thinking of you all  

Xxx


----------



## Guest

I dread going to the loo now lol xx


----------



## Chandlerino

Just popping by ladies to say good luck with EC Shell and   that Michimoo and Becky get their BFPs.

AFM: Blemmin painful AF - very unpleasant but looking forward now to next cycle because that is going to be the one unless, of course, I get a natural miracle!


----------



## Guest

Hey chanderlino, thanks hun

how you doing?  

xx


----------



## Michimoo

Hey Ladies,

Hope alls gone well today Shell?  

Chandlerino - have you got an appt with OFU for a follow up? When can you do the next cycle did u ask? Sorry AF is painful I kind of imagined it might be what with all the drugs boosting up the lining and everything. 


OMG Beckyboo I'm on constant knicker watch I feel like the  period   !!   I'm deliberately wearing white knickers everyday so I don't miss the signs!! Lol

Shelia / Lollie did you get cramps as mine are freaking me out. I'm sure AF is on the way and it started Day 5 pt. 

I was very tempted to pee on a stick this morning but I thought if it was negative I'd be so upset. So just holding out &   AF stays away. 

Xxx


----------



## Guest

Ive had cramps on & off hun. Apparantly its normal?

I always said i wouldnt test early, and im going to try not to. There is no way i would before tue or wed, far too soon yet. Dont test yet hun

   for us

xxxx


----------



## Shell15

Hi ladies,

Didn't feel a thing during ec but I am disappointed I got 5 eggs    I know its better than none and it only takes one but I just expected more because I had 11 follicles.  Fingers crossed for some news tomorrow  .  I am in a bit of pain but I'm sure I will feel better tomorrow.

Chandrelino sorry to hear that your AF has arrived  

Michimoo hope your cramps have eased up.  Do not test yet its too early!  

Michelle x


----------



## Lollie2501

Evening Ladies

Chandlerino sorry AF arrived! Hope all goes well at your follow up appointment! Sending you loads of luck and babydust for your next cycle!! 

Michimoo I got cramps all through the 2ww and am still getting them now! I was convinced AF was going to arrive! I still feel the same so it's freaking me out quite a bit! Thinking of you and Beckyboo. Not long now!!!

Shell I'm pleased EC went well and wasn't as bad as you anticipated! I will praying for good news for you in the morning!!

Hope you all have a lovely weekend!

Love Lollie xxx


----------



## Shell15

Hi ladies,

The hospital have rang and informed me that only one has fertilised   .  They also said that out of the 5 eggs collected only 3 were mature enough to be used.  I am really disappoited and I'm trying to remain   but it is difficult.  I have to go in on Monday for egg transfer.

Michelle x


----------



## Lollie2501

BIG hugs to you Michelle!! I'll be hoping and praying for you! It only takes one and I'm crossing everything that this IS your one!! Will be thinking of you Monday and hoping everything goes well!

Always here!

Lollie xxx


----------



## Michimoo

Oh Hun. I know it's difficult and everyone says it only takes one. You really need to keep yourself busy this weekend with DH. Otherwise you will go  


I will be   for you and this bit is one of the hardest. It's the waiting game that's the worst. What time is your ET on MOnday booked for? 

Sending lots of  

Xxxxxx


----------



## Sheilaweb

Hi Michimoo, yep I was doubled over with cramps - thats why I tested early to get the BFN overwith - and sure enough I got my BFN, but hubby made me do another test the day before otd which is when we were told it would correct, and I was overwhelmed when the negative turned positive.... 

Michelle, I know exactly how you feel hun, I was terribly upset when I only had 4 eggs, (as one of my ovaries was too high to reach - I was told that my next EC would have to be done under GA), I was convinced it was game over when we only had one fertilize. But honestly it is true - you only need one - and a whole lotta luck - really hoping that lady luck is smiling on you and your little embie x

Chandlerino - soo sorry hun - I hope  you aren't left waiting too long for your follow up - sending huge hugs - to everyone x

Sheila


----------



## Shell15

Thanks everyone for your support.  Michimoo my ec is scheduled for 2.15.  She said that they would then be able to tell me what grade the embryo is at.  She said that at 4pm this afternoon the cell should divide and then its not until after this that they start to grade the cells but she said the only reason we wouldn't put it back is if it didn't divide and that is very rare so told me not to worry.  She said they hope is it is a grade 8 by Monday but if was only 6 that is fine because that is normal.

Michelle x


----------



## Michimoo

Good luck tomorrow Shell. Will be thinking of you.  

Shelia - well the cramps are still here. It's like I've been having a period without the blood! (tmi) but I have now read that the progesterone pessaries prevent a period so I hope its not just sitting there waiting for me to stop the the pessaries and then BOOM I explode! 

I have been very good and not tested, but boy do I want to. I have 4 first response tests all lined up screaming at me every time I open the cupboard. 

4 more sleeps to go!   

Xxxx


----------



## Lollie2501

Hope everyone has had a good weekend!!

Shell will be thinking of you tomorrow! Hoping all goes well!!

Michimoo try and hold out until OTD if you can. Not long now!!

Thinking of you all! 

Love and babydust, 

Lollie xxx


----------



## Sheilaweb

Michimoo, I'm soooo hoping your cramps are implantation pains.... I was literally doubled over from the Friday til Sunday/Monday - hence me testing early.... if you can, please resist the temptation to test, it can and will give you a false negative, but it won't give a false positive (if that makes sense!).

Have got everything crossed for all you lovely lovely ladies.....I need lots of positives, and some good news - hugs and babydust all round
Sheila


----------



## Guest

Hey ladies how is everyone?

xxx


----------



## Shell15

Hi Ladies,

Hope you are all well Michimoo and Beckyboo not long too go  

I can now join the PUPO gang thank god I was so worried that my one and only embie would not make it but in fact is 11 cells which she said was good as they expected it to be between 6 and 8.  

Now the dreaded 2WW begins!

Michelle x


----------



## Michimoo

Wow 11 cells. Well done. That's amazing. See its a little fighter already. Got good vibes about it.  

Xxx


----------



## Lollie2501

Evening ladies

Congratulations Shell on being PUPO!! Excellent news  You have a right little fighter there!!! 

Michimoo and Beckyboo not long now! Thinking of you both!! 

Hope everyone is well!!

Love and babydust to you all!! 

Lollie xxx


----------



## Sheilaweb

Shell fab news hunnie - go embie go - congratulations on your puponess
Sending hugs and babydust to everyone
Sheila


----------



## Michimoo

Does anyone know what happened with Nat? Xx

Happy Valentines Day Ladies. Sending


----------



## Guest

Congrats on being pupo shell   for you

Hi to everyone else, how are wel all?

Happy valentines day ladies  

xxx


----------



## Michimoo

Beckyboo - do you even want to pee on a stick now? I think I've gone off the idea.   I'd rather not know !  

Lost all my af & (.)(.) pains - wtf does that mean? 

My DH promised me if it didn't work he'd take me back to the Maldives. I reminded him of that this morning and now he's back tracking   

 that this works. The emotional roller coaster is   but I really don't know what I would have done without our close little family on here. Wish we all lived closer as I'd love to meet you all and give big real   rather than virtual ones. 

love u all - Shelia, lollie, becky, chand, shell, thunderbird & Nat. xx


----------



## Guest

LOL I know what you mean. Dont want to know if its bad news, would just rather carry on not knowing lol

I said to hubby that if it didnt work we are going back to egypt where we had our honeymoon lol. 

It is such an emotional rolelrcoaster and i dont know what i would do without you all either. No one else can understand what we are going through. You are all amazing ladies.

xxxxx


----------



## Chandlerino

for you all to get your BFPs

Think its just hit me today so feeling a bit rubbish but am grateful I have DD so musn't lose sight of that xx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Wishing you luck with your tests
Yesterday I had Egg collection
17 eggs retrievd, just waiting for the call to inform me how many have /if fertilised!

baby dust 
xx


----------



## Guest

Chanderline -   hun it must be so hard for you hun. But yes you do have dd and she is so precious to you  

Rome - hey hun, 17 eggs thats fab ! Good lcuk with the call hun let us know

xxx


----------



## Shell15

Hi Ladies,

Hope you are all well.  Michimoo and Beckyboo fingers crossed   for both of you not long to go!

Well i've just been to the drs and she has signed me off work until the 1.3.12 I am an emotional wreck.  If I was in work I don't think I could concentrate anyway so I am just going to relax and put my feet up and hope this 2ww goes over as quickly as possible hopefully without   turning up.  OTD not until the 26.2.12.

Michelle x


----------



## Shoegirl10

Hi

Just got the call that 9 of my eggs fertilised, however they mentioned that the shell size was slightlty oval - I dont really know what this means, they also talked about assisted hatching as outer shell was slightly thick

I dont know what any of this means so if any one could shed light that would be good as feeling very down about this

Thanks
XX


----------



## Lollie2501

Happy Valentines Day Ladies!!

Chandlerino BIG hugs to you!! Thinking of you!

Shell BIG hugs to you too!! I'm pleased your doctor has signed you off. If your head is not in working it's best to stay at home and relax as much as possible! Thinking of you!

Michimoo and Beckyboo sending you both loads of luck and babydust! Only two sleeps for you both!!

Rome Congratulations on 17 eggs and 9 fertilizing! I'm not sure what they mean about your eggs being oval shape? I haven't heard of it but I'm sure there will be someone on FF that can help! If the outer shell of your eggs is slightly thicker they would reccomend assisted hatching. They make a small hole in the shell which helps the embryo hatch when it becomes a blast. 

Hoping and praying for you all!!

Loads of love Lollie xxxx


----------



## Michimoo

Oh Chand. How u feeling today my lovely? We are here if you want to vent.  

Shell- put your feet up and relax as the 2ww drives you 

Rome - wow 17 eggies & 9 fert. Fantastic. I haven't a clue about the oval shape. Give your clinic a call back and ask them. It will stop the worry.

Omg becky. 1 more sleep for us. I don't think I can do it!  

xxx


----------



## Shell15

Michimoo and Beckyboo you have both been very good not testing early    Wishing you both   for tomorrow and         

Michelle x


----------



## Guest

Hey shell thanks hun, how you felling?

Michimoo - Arghhh !!! 

xxx


----------



## Lollie2501

Hello ladies

Just popping on to wish Beckyboo and Michimoo loads of luck for tomorrow!! Hoping both of your dreams come true!!

Loads of love and Babydust

Lollie xxx


----------



## Guest

Hey lollie

Thanks hun  

Hope youre well?

xxx


----------



## Michimoo

Awww thanks Ladies. How is everyone doing? 

Apart from me & boo being nervous wrecks.  

Xxxxx


----------



## Guest

LOL  

What time you plannign on testing?

xxx


----------



## Michimoo

After you!     xx


----------



## Guest

Ha ha ha


----------



## thunderbird21

Best of luck for tomorrow michimoo and beckyboo.  Be thinking of you's xxxxx


----------



## Chandlerino

Michimoo and Beckyboo - wishing you lots of luck for testing tomorrow. Good luck luvies xxx


----------



## Sheilaweb

Michimoo & Beckyboo - hoping soo much that you two lovely ladies can lift my spirits today xxx
Hugs and best wishes
Sheila


----------



## Shoegirl10

Best of luck ladies. Thinking of you xxx


----------



## Michimoo

I'm sitting in bed and have been dying for a pee for 20 mins. I'm too   to do it! My DH is asleep because he's been up most of the night not being able to sleep (bless him). 
Typing this on my phone. Im gonna have to do it shortly otherwise I'll wet the bed.  

Aaaarrrrrgggggghhhhhhhhh!!!!!

xx


----------



## staceyemma

Good luck Michimoo xxx


----------



## Michimoo

Absolutely devastated it's bfn. As they say in Dragons Den. I'm out!


----------



## Shoegirl10

I'm so sorry and thinking off you. Take some time out and spend with you husband. Xxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Im so sorry Michimoo xxxx


----------



## Shell15

Michimoo, I'm so sorry thinking of you  .

Michelle xx


----------



## melloumaw

so sorry to hear michimoo my thoughts are with you
mel x


----------



## Sheilaweb

Ohh Michimoo, I'm soo sorry hunnie - needless to say my thoughts are with you and hubby - sending huge hugs sweetie x x x
Sheila


----------



## Lollie2501

I'm so sorry Michimoo!! Thinking of you!! BIG BIG hugs and loads of love xxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Hi 

Beckyboo- any news?

How are you doing Michimoo?

I got a call today from clinic saying that from the 9 fertilised eggs, 8 were going strong with an 8 cell and 2x 7 cell and a 6, I was told they were above average and top quality so going in for 5 day transfer. I am praying that they grow in time for transfer

Hope all good
xxx


----------



## Lollie2501

Hi Rome! That's excellent news will be hoping and praying your embies keep going strong and diving well! I'm sure all will be fine. Will the clinic let you know how they are doing??

I've been thinking about Beckyboo too and hoping all is well!! I know she can't always get internet access until she is at work so hopefully we'll hear tomorrow! Sheila, have you heard anything?? 

Thinking of you Michimoo and sending you loads of love and hugs! 

Lollie xxx


----------



## melloumaw

beckyboo had a faint positive on another thread so sure she wont mind me posting
mel x


----------



## Lollie2501

Thank you Melloumaw!!! That's excellent news  

Xxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Great news for Beckyboo!!

I am hoping theycarry on dividing and get stronger!
XX


----------



## Chandlerino

Michi - I am so sorry hun xx


----------



## Michimoo

Thanks Ladies. I'm really gonna miss you all but I will keep checking on you. Big hugs to Beckyboo I'm so pleased for her.  

Think I might be all   out today. I am now cooking a roast and gonna have a HUGE glass of vino! I have to say tho the Nurse was wonderful at OFU & I actually found out the grades of my embies and I actually had a 5 cell & a 6 cell put back. Who knew! 

I can't try again until I have had 3 bleeds so working it out it will be end of May beg of June. Seems so long away.   I have 3 weddings to go to before then & wanted to be pg for them. Oh well it wasn't meant to be. Here's hoping AF starts ASAP! 

Rome great news about your embies.  

Shell I am   for you too. 

Good luck to Beckyboo Lollie & thunderbird.  

Big hugs to Chandlerino  

Massive thank you to Shelia for always being the voice of reason.  

I feel like I am saying goodbye. But please keep posting on this thread as I want to keep updated on how you are all getting on and knowing me I won't be able to keep quiet for long!  

Love you all. Xxx


----------



## Lollie2501

Please keep in touch Michimoo! Would love to hear how you are doing! Most importantly would love to be able to support you through your next and hopefully last cycle  

I hope you enjoy your roast and your glass of Vino!! 

Thinking of you and always here for you!!

BIG hugs and loads of love

Lollie xxx xxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Michimoo please stay in contact and let us know how you get on
Please dont give up 
XX


----------



## Sheilaweb

Michimoo, haway over to mine bonny lass, I'm having a pity party, just said a final goodbye to my cousin today - and got the vino out - you'd be more than welcome anytime my lovely ..... sending huge huge hugs 
Sheila xxx


----------



## Shell15

Michimoo,

Keep in touch. take care and don't give up   

Thinking of you.

Michelle xxx


----------



## thunderbird21

So sorry to hear your news michimoo     
This process can be soooo cruel!

Stay strong and we look forward to hearing from you soon xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Michi - Once again im so sorry hun, it is so unfair. Please dont stay away too long.

xxxxx


----------



## Shell15

Hi Ladies,

Hope everyone is ok.  Still have 6 days to go to my OTD I will try not to test early although its my dh who keeps asking me to test a couple of days earlier but I think I will hold out as I don't want a false result.  

Did any of you ladies have any symptoms during the 2ww I have had none not sure if that is a good thing or bad.  I do have sore boobs but they started to hurt just before et.

I am the only one left now out of us all on this thread so I hope you will still check in to keep updated and let me know how you are all doing.

Michelle x


----------



## Michimoo

Hi Shell,

I do check everyday and am keeping an eye on updates. Try not to test early, but I know it's very tempting. 
Everyone is different with their symptoms and you can't really have 1 rule. 
This waiting game seems a very long time, but hold out until otd.  

My af started yesterday and DH left last night so was on my own for the first time since the bfn. Let's just say I howled the house down for 2 hours last night. My eyes are so swollen I look like a frog today!

Keeping my fingers crossed for you. Xx


----------



## Lollie2501

Morning Ladies

Shell, I was only thinking of you this morning wondering how you are doing? I am always checking in to see if there is any news! Please keep us updated! I really wouldn't worry about symptoms at this stage! I had none and was convinced it was going to be a BFN! The day before OTD I even wrote a list of questions that I wanted to ask my Consultant at my review appointment about my failed cycle and about doing a FET. Thinking of you and crossing everything!  

Michimoo BIG hugs sweetie! It must be even harder not having you DH there with you now! I hope you have friends and family around for support! Always here! 

Hope everyone else is well  

BIG hugs, 

Lollie xxx


----------



## Guest

Shell - try not to worry about symptons hun, everyone is different. Just because you arent getting any it doesnt neceassarily mean you will bet a bfn. Try not to worry i know its hard. And please please dont test early. You will regret it, only 6 days to go it will soon be here hun.

Michimoo -     hun it must be so much harder being on your own now. I really do feel for you. I wish i could say something to help you i really do.  

Lollie- hey hun

   to everyone

xxxx


----------



## Shell15

Hi Michimoo, Lollie and Beckyboo,

Thanks I will try not too worry about symptoms but you just can't help analysing everybody elses symptoms! 

Michimoo big hugs    thinking of you.

Lollie and Beckyboo thanks hope everything is going ok with you both  

I will keep you updated.

Michelle x


----------



## Lollie2501

Hi shell

It is really hard not to compare to others and to not analyse every twinge during the 2ww! Its definitely easier said than done!!

Hoping and praying for you 

Keep us posted!

BIG hugs


----------



## Shell15

Hi Ladies,

Hope everbody is well.  

Only 3 more sleeps to my otd i'm going  .  Have been having hot flushes and night sweats which did stop a couple of weeks ago after I started stimms but they are back.  Hoping this could be a good sign although its probably still my hormones all over the place!

Big    to everyone.

Michimoo hope you are doing ok still thinking of you.

Michelle x


----------



## Lollie2501

Hi Ladies

Shell, always thinking of you and have everything crossed for you!! Pleased keep us posted!! 

Hope everyone else is well!! 
Love Lollie xxx


----------



## Michimoo

Shell you have done so well not to test. It drove me completely   too. Wow only 3 days to go. I am   for you. Sending big  

Xxxx


----------



## Shell15

Morning Ladies,

Hope everyone is well.  

Well its a BFN for me  .  We are so lucky to have our ds but we just really wanted another baby and for him to have a little brother or sister this whole process is so hard.  I just cannot stop       and I know shortly the phone is going to be ringing to find out and I don’t think I can face talking to anyone.  I don’t think we will be able to do another cycle as we are self funding!  

Michimoo I wish you lots of luck with your next cycle and hope you get a positive result that you deserve.

Lollie, Thunderbird, & Beckyboo I wish lots of luck for a healthy pregnancy.

Michelle x


----------



## Lollie2501

Shell, sending you loads of love and BIG hugs! I'm so sorry!! 

Michimoo, how are you doing?

Hope everyone is well!! 

Please ladies all keep in touch  

Would love to know how everyone is doing!!

Much Love, Lollie xxx


----------



## thunderbird21

Aw shell i am soooo sorry to hear this   Please look after yourself   xxx


----------



## thunderbird21

Yeah lollie keep in touch.  Im still waiting in limbo, got 1st scan this thursday, finally its nearly here!  My clinic dont scan till 8wks!! 

How you been doing? xxx


----------



## Lollie2501

Not long now until your scan Thunderbird! I bet it feels like its taken ages!! I hope all goes well! Will be thinking of you!

I had mine last week when I was 6w2d. All was well but had a bleed the same evening! I've been advised to rest. Thankfully it only lasted a little while and my clinic think it was irritation from the scan! I'm going for a check and scan with my GP tomorrow so I'm hoping and praying all is well! After 2 previous missed miscarriages I'm petrified of it happening again!!

Michimoo and Shell - Please let us know how things are going with you and if you start another cycle! Will be hoping and praying for you both that your dreams come true! It must be so hard. Sending you BIG hugs, love and babydust!!

Hello Beckyboo  Hope all is well with you too  

How is everyone else? 

Love Lollie xxx


----------



## thunderbird21

Oh no you must have got such a fright.  Hope all is well tomorrow, let us know how it goes xxx


----------



## Michimoo

Oh Shell I am so sorry to hear about your BFN. I know how you are feeling. Sending big   & if you need a shoulder I am here. 

Ladies I have my follow up appt tomorrow to find out the whys and the where fores so it will be interesting to find out what their conclusion is. I drank a whole bottle of champagne on Friday night ( which we put aside for 9 months time if we were to get pg) & I am currently tipsy on cider. I'm not normally a drinker but it seems to dull the pain a the mo. it's alright I'm only tipsy on one bottle of cider   seems I'm a lightweight. 

Sending   to all the ladies shell Lollie Beckyboo thunderbird Shelia Nat & Chandlerino. Don't lose touch. xx


----------



## Lollie2501

Thank you Thunderbird! Will let you know! So nervous!!!

Michimoo I hope you get some answers at your review appointment tomorrow!! I hope all goes well and will be thinking of you! Let us know how it goes  BIG hugs to you! 

Love to everyone else! Hope you all had a good weekend!!

Hugs, 

Lollie xxx


----------



## Chandlerino

Michimoo - good luck tomorrow hun - interested to know what they say. Still waiting for mine -  grrrgh! I guess its because I'm at a satelite clinic and not main OFU. Annoying though cos I ain't got all the time in the world


----------



## Lollie2501

Chandlerino, hope your review appointment comes through soon! BIG hugs to you too!! 

Love to you all  

Lollie xxx


----------



## Guest

Shell - I am so so sorry hun sending you big hugs   

Michimoo - hey hun, hope your app went well today? thinking of you still

Lollie - hey hun, glad your scan was ok today, you feeling a bit better about it all ?

Thunderbird - hey hun, not long for you now  

xxxx


----------



## Michimoo

Just wanted to check I and see how you lovely ladies are doing?  

I'm currently having sharp pains and spotting ATM which is slightly worrying as I'm mid cycle. Never had this before and hope that my ovaries aren't battered?!   
DH is away again for another month but he has opened an Ivf account ( God love him) and he's putting money in there each month to pay for our next attempt. Still deciding where to go. Not sure about going back to OFU. Am looking into Wessex and Agora. 
Got my official letter through from Oxford which has kindly informed me that my embies were of below average quality which could indicate an egg problem. However it's too early to conclude this. Therefore just give us another 5k and if it happens again then we might conclude it if it fails again!!!! Nice that I get it in the letter and wasn't actually told this face to face! So was a bit  
Am now taking Royal Jelly to try and improve egg quality for next time.  

Lots of love. M xx


----------



## Chandlerino

Good luck with your scan today Becky xx

Michimoo - keep yr chin up love. Mid cycle spotting could be anything but prob hormones. I had it for 2 cycles and took vitaminb6 and that sorted it out.

Got Af today [great - not!] a huge reminder of the IVF failure.... got review appointment next Weds so will see what happens. Hoping to cycle again in April


----------



## AmyHF

"... luckily after 6 months on multivitamins, he went from a zero count to a million swimmers - "

Sheila, what sort of multiviatmins? My DH has a low count, but I have ovulation issues which appear to be resolving themselves (I was on the pill for 9 years with no break. Came off it and has taken over a year to have anything close to a regular cycle.  )

We have our fist meeting with the fertility clinic in Birmingham next week, to discuss the treatment etc, so I was thinking that more swimmers has to be a good thing right? Is there any particular vitamin that may help?


----------



## Lollie2501

Hi Ladies

How is everyone?

Chandlerino have you decided on a clinic now? 
A FF I know took Royal Jelly for 3 months before her IVF cycle. She had really low AMH and wasn't expecting a good result but had about 18 eggs collected and got her BFP at the end of it! It's definitely worth a go  

Chandlerino I hope all goes well at your follow up appointment Wednesday! Will be thinking of you! Let us know how you get on  

Hi Beckyboo and Thunderbird  Hope all is well! Looking forward to hearing how Thursday went Beckyboo  

Amy I'm sure Sheila's husband took Wellman Conception by Vitabotics! 

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend!

Love Lollie xxx


----------



## Chandlerino

Thanks Lolls - I might try royal jelly.

We're staying with Oxford Fertility Unit as DH has just joined their donation programme. We're self funding so it means we can afford another cycle poss 2 if if donates as we'll get money back if all his blood tests are negative.

DH takes zinc when he remembers!

Becky - I hope the scan went ok xx


----------



## Guest

Hi ladies hope all is well  

My scan went well thanks, one beautiful heartbeat fluttering away, so pleased. Seems a bit more real now

Do you know when you will be starting your next cycle chandlerino? Good luck hun  

Hey lollie, thunderbird, amy

Michimoo - hey hun, how you doing?  

xxx


----------



## Sheilaweb

Yes, sorry Amy - yes, hubby took Wellman Multivitamins by Vitabiotics, we used to stock up on them when Boots did their 3 for 2's !

Becky great news on your scan hun - how exciting...

sending all you lovely ladies all my very very best wishes

Sheila xxx


----------



## Chandlerino

Great news Becky!

We're hoping next cycle [poss end of April if Af plays nicely]. Shame we can't do it this cycle as I've just had 2nd AF - I will ask though at our review on wednesday


----------



## Guest

Hi ladies

How is everyone? How did your review go Chanderlino?

Lots of love to you all

xxxx


----------



## Chandlerino

Hi Becky

Review was ok - may have an egg quality issue so doing ICSI next time. Cons said if it doesnt work then go for DE but I don't want to go that route.

Can't believe you are 9 weeks already! xx


----------



## Shell15

Hi Ladies,

How is everyone?

I have had my follow up consultation today. Mr Gazvani said that I did well to get 3 mature eggs with a low AMH of 5.8 (not sure that I would agree). I asked him about if I cycle again can I do the short protocol and he said no because it still would not make any difference I would probably still get the same response. He asked if I would consider donor eggs but this is something I do not want to do. He said the only way forward if I wish to try again is for me to take a supplement called DHEA which contains a male hormone and is supposed to help ladies who have a low ovarian reserve. It helps increase egg and embryo quality and decreases the chances of miscarriage. He said if I take this for 3 months and then contact him to go back in and discuss further cycle. He said he would not recommend a further cycle unless I take this supplement! He informed me to get this from health store so I have been and informed that they do not stock it so they rang a supplier who said is based in the Channel Islands but he has to order it from America so will take 10 days! I have been researching on internet and you can buy it here but I am a little bit cautious about ordering from internet!

He advised that you can start next cycle on your 3rd AF but I would not be able to do this as I have to take supplement for 3 months so if I do cycle it will not be until end of June which seems so far away but you never know it may happen naturally!!

The good news was my dh sperm count has gone up from 1 million to 5 million. Although i've now been told that my eggs are now the major problem!

Has anybody else taken this supplement before or does anybody know about it? 

Well hopefully come June I will be more mentally ready and hopefully it will fly by. 

Michimoo, Chand how are you doing and where are you both upto with your next cycle?

Lollie, Beckyboo and Thunderbird hope all is going well with your pregnancies.

Michelle x


----------



## Chandlerino

Hi Shell I'm waiting for next AF day 14 today] to appear so that I can make the call to start DR in April on day 21. Waiting, waiting, waiting - its all this process seems to be about.......

Clinic made me wait to have 3 AFs which inc BFN one so day by day my eggs are getting older and older - can't they hear my blemmin clock ticking!!!!!


----------



## Lollie2501

Hi Ladies

It's been a while, just thought I'd check in and see how everybody is doing! Always thinking of you all  

Chandlerino, I see you start DR this month! Sending you loads of luck and Babydust! Really hoping and praying this is your time! Please let us know how you are doing!! Always here  

Shell, have you started taking the DHEA yet? How are you feeling about waiting until June? It's definitely worth the wait if taking the supplement may increase your chances! A FF I met on here also too Royal Jelly. She had an AMH lower than yours, she ended up on LP, getting 18 eggs, 7 fertilising and getting her BFP. I think she also had a spoonful of Manuka Honey daily too! Hope this helps. Great news about your OH's sperm count increasing! Keep us posted and sending you loads of luck and Babydust too  

Michimoo, how is everything with you? Are you still taking the Royal Jelly? Any news on your next cycle? Thinking of you and am too sending you loads of luck and babydust!

Beckyboo, hop all is going well and was thinking if you Saturday! Looking forward to hearing how it went!

Thunderbird, hope all is well with you too! 

Hi Shelia, hope all is well with you, DH and your LO!! 

Hello to anyone I've missed.

Looking forward to hearing from you all!!

Much love, 

Lollie xxx


----------



## Sheilaweb

Hi Girls, lovely to see that you're ready to go again - I really hope that the first time was just a practice run and 2012 is STILL going to be your year xxxxx

My gorgeous little family are doing really well, and we're really looking forward to moving into a proper family home with a proper dining room and garden xxxx

Wishing you all the very very best - I'll be keeping tabs on you xxx

Babydust by the truckfull to everyone 

Sheila


----------



## Michimoo

Hi Ladies.

Well yes im still around and ready to start again! 
Ding ding * round 2 *!!!

I went to get a second opinion and visited another clinic last week and even though I'm glad I did as they were lovely, I am now more confused than ever! As it was all so different in comparison. I thought I'd made the decision to go with them but I keep c hanging my mind. 

Therefore i need your help as I'm having a wobble! 

Still no AF but know it is any day now without going into tmi. 

Do I ........
A) go back with Oxford - long protocol - Menopur 225 where they only scan once but facilities are fab, however you are still treated like a number 
OR
B) change clinics go to Wessex - short protocol - Gonal F 225 maybe 250 depending on amh results - facilities a lot more basic but made to feel like a human being. Also scan 3 x during the two weeks of Stims. 

As you can see as a reminder from signature how I responded last time at Oxford. I didnt get a great fertilisation rate from my eggies. I'm worried short protocol could reduce my egg quantity & my quality wasn't great. So .........Do I stay with Oxford with the hope of producing a greater number of eggs with the hope that at least 1 is decent quality? Or go with short where they will up dose accordingly to get more eggs if required? Also I wouldn't have to DR which is apparently a lot better on my body as it works with your natural FSH levels.

      



Hoping everyone is well and so pleased for all your babies growing so nicely. Just   it's mine, Chand's & shells time now too. 

Much love my lovely ladies.  

M xx


----------



## Lollie2501

Hi Michimoo,

That's a tough decision when you have two such different options and I think they both have their Pros and Cons! It's a decision though that only you and your DH can make and I really think you should go with you instinct and gut feeling on this! 

The main Pro for Oxford is familiar and great facilities. I think one of the Cons though is only having one monitoring scan! 

At Wessex I think the fact that they'll measure your dose of stimms by your AMH result is good plus the fact that they scan you 3 times during stimms. This will give them more chances to increase or lower you dose! Did you ask them what affect short protocol will have on egg quality and quantity? 

Maybe get your AMH done before you decide? This might help you choose?

Also, is there much difference in the success rates for both clinics?

As I said I don't think any of us can give you the answer regarding what clinic to choose and this really is up to you!! Follow your heart 

Keep us posted and let us know what you decide!!

Hello to everyone else! Looking forward to hearing from you and hope you all have a lovely weekend!!

Love Lollie xxx


----------



## Sheilaweb

Ohh M 
Such a decision, it's difficult weighing up the pro's and cons of what 2 different clinics offer you as their choice of treatment.

I know you can relax more with a better quantity of eggs, but it really is a case of quality over quantity - you only need one good un !

Go with your gut instinct, it rarely lets you down - have your researched both clinics' success rates for your treatment and age group?  xxxx
Sheila


----------



## Michimoo

They have exactly the same stats for my age range.  

AF started today so need to make a decision to call on Monday!

Argh!  

Xxx


----------



## Lollie2501

Let us know what you decide Michimoo!! Thinking of you and best of luck  

If you go for Wessex you'll be starting real soon!!!

Love to you all, 

Lollie xxx


----------



## Shell15

Hi Ladies,

Lollie how is your pregnancy going?  Nice to hear from you and thank you for the information on royal jelly.

Thunderbird I saw a post of yours on another thread omg twins congratulations!  Hope everything is going ok.

Beckyboo hope you pregnancy is also going well.

Chandlerino how are you doing when are you starting your next cycle?  Fingers crossed for a BFP second time round!   

Michimoo what a hard decision you have to make but it is only you that can decide.  I just wish you lots of luck and hope that you get your BFP.  It is strange that the clinic at Oxford only scan once when most other clinics scan 2 or 3 times to see if you are responding and if not they would increase the stimms.  As for the short protocol this is something I may decide on next time as I have read this protocol helps to produce better quality eggs.  Everything is ifs and buts!  Let us know what you decide.  Omg your rollercoaster is about to begin again!   

I am currently taking the DHEA and Royal Jelly which I have to take for 3 months so will probably cycle again at the end of June beginning of July and I am sure the time will fly by.  Unless I get a natural BFP in the meantime fingers crossed.  

Good luck and big   to you all and keep in touch.

Michelle x


----------



## Chandlerino

Hi Shell

I going to get some royal jelly tomorrow - probably should have been taking it before but hey ho I will give it a whirl. My drugs are arriving on Thursday so all getting a bit close and I have a planning appointment tomorrow - eek! I can't take DHEA as I have PCOS but I have read good things about it. This will be our final cycle as its too much money and costing more this time as I'm doing ICSI and taking more gonal f.

Michi - what did you decide? DH was having a rant about Oxford this morning as he doesnt want us to go there. He thinks they aren't aggressive enough to get a result.

Tbird - wow twins you lucky thing. Lollie & Beckyboo - hope things are goinge well for you too xx


----------



## Sheilaweb

Best of luck with your impending rollercoaster ride ladies, and hope those bumps are growing nicely xxxx
Hugs and babydust to everyone
Sheila


----------



## thunderbird21

Hi Girlies   

Sorry ive hardly been on since i went back to work after treatment.  Yeah twins were confirmed at our 8wk scan and all was ok at 12wk scan, we feel so unbelievably lucky at the moment and i wont believe it all until they are here. Ive strangely had no morning sickness at all, just really tired at times.

Chandlerino, Shell and Michimoo i really wish you all the best of luck with your next cycle, never give up! I was given an 18% chance of ivf working for us and looked what happened! As everyone says it only takes one!! I'll be popping on to hear how you's are getting on.  I took royal jelly and bee propolis during treatment.

Hello to Lollie and Becky, hope you's are keeping well and looking forward to trimester 2   

Hi to Sheila   

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lollie2501

Hi Ladies, 

Hope everyone had a lovely weekend!!

Chandlerino, all is well with me, thank you!! Keep in touch between now and starting treatment!! Will be thinking of you and please let us know how you're getting on!! 

Shell, keep in touch too and let us know how you're getting on! 

Michimoo, which clinic did you decide to go for??

Best of luck to all 3 of you for your next cycles!! Babydust to you all!! 

Thunderbird, pleased to hear all is going well!! Keep in touch!

Hi Beckyboo, hope all is well and that you had a good weekend!!

Hi to you too Sheila!!

Love

Lollie xxx xxx


----------



## Guest

Hi ladies, nice to see the thread getting busy again  

Michimoo it is hard to know what to do for the best. What have you decided? my clinic didnt do any progress scans, just a pre theatre one to check i was ready for ec and that was it, 2 days before. My clinic was also below national average on success rates which really scared me.

Hi to everyone else lots of love  

xxxx


----------



## Michimoo

After no sleep, writing the pros & cons and still none the wiser. I called Wessex to ask a couple of questions that I needed addressing. The consultant called me back within 1/2 an hour free of charge and was sooooooooo lovely. I've now booked in with Wessex. Short protocol different drugs. Argh!! 

Ding ding...........round 2.................Here we go again .......... 



Thunderbird so glad the twinnies are doing well. Becky & Lollie are you bumpolicious?

Chand - we'll have to start a new thread as we're cycling together again. I can't really post on Oxford now lol! 

Shell - I've been taking Royal Jelly for over a month along with q10 so am   this helps my egg quality. Looking at my notes from Oxford this new clinic said that none of my embies were good  so fingers crossed short protocol improves them. 

Sheila- hugs back at ya. 

M 

Xxxxxx


----------



## Chandlerino

might as well stay on here then my love!

Just asked you what you decided on Oxford thread lol...... can't believe our Ec is going to be the same week!


----------



## Lollie2501

Afternoon! 

Michimoo, great news that you've decided on Wessex! When will you do your first injection? As you're doing SP I imagine it'll be soon!! Best of luck, really hoping and praying for you!! 

Michimoo, Chandlerino and shell, please all continue to post here while you go through your cycles! Will be great to know how its going for you all and also we can be here for support too! 

Love Lollie xxx xxx


----------



## Michimoo

Hey lovely family.

Just thought I'd let you know that I start day 1 of Stims tomorrow on short protocol. Yes DH is away again for the whole thing. 

Just   this is the last attempt & we get pg.

Can't believe Im putting my body through this again! 

Hope you're all well.

M

Xx


----------



## Chandlerino

Whoop whoop Michi!

Hopefully I'll start stims next weds!!!!


----------



## Guest

Great news Michimoo good luck hun keep us posted!

Good luck to you too chanderlino hun

Hope everyone is well

Xxxx


----------



## Lollie2501

Best of luck and babydust Michimoo!! Here for you all the way!! 

How is everybody else?? 

Hope all is well! 

Love to you all xxx


----------



## Shell15

Hi Ladies,

Michimoo good luck with your second cycle   for you.  Sorry to hear that your dh will be away during your cycle  .  You must be excited but also scared starting this roller coaster once again.  I bet you are looking forward to those nice hot flushes and headaches again    Hope you don't get any horrible side effects and keep strong  .  Keep in touch on this thread so I know how you have  are getting on.

Chandlerino also wishing you lots of luck on your second cycle.  Keeping my fingers crossed for you and hope you are not having too many side effects from the medication     .  Keep in touch.

Hi to Lollie and Beckyboo hope everything is going well with you both.

AFM:  Still taking dhea but have stopped and started it throughout the last 2 months due to having some ectopic heart beats (heart skips a beat) and have had to have a few heart tests but now been reassured that the 24 hour ecg has shown abnormalities but they are non significant so not to worry.  I have been in touch with my consultant and I am waiting to find out next week if I can start second cycle next month.  Excited but scared as to what is to come I just found it so emotional and I'm not feeling very positive due to BFN first time round! I am so dreading the ec as that is when I lost it last time I coped ok up to that point and the upset at only having 3 eggs and then only 1 fertilising sent me into an emotional wreck!

Keep in touch ladies.  Michimoo and Chandlerino thinking of you       

Michelle xxx


----------



## Chandlerino

Shell that sounds horrific but glad things are on the up...

Michi my stimming pal - how's things?

Weds cant come soon enough - I can't remember if I started the day of the baseline scan or the day after anyways the 900 quids worth of drugs in my fridge need to get started. I am impatient, I just want it over with as I'm getting myself in a state that this may actually be the end of the road for us if it doesn't work. Trying really hard not to think about it but can't! 1st cycle I was really relaxed and had loads of PMA - this time I have none!

Sorry for the rant


----------



## Michimoo

ladies.

Becky & lollie - how are you both getting on?

Shell - wow does that mean that the DHEA is causing it? I know what you mean about being scared about doing it all over again. I'm in that camp too. I don't have to go through the hot flushes this time as no down reg for short protocol.   just straight on Stims. I did panic yesterday when I realised I only have 10 days left until EC. You don't have the 3 weeks prep before to get back used to the idea!

chand - just done my second stim now & my God Gonalf is sooooooo much easier to do than Menopur, just twist the dial & do it! Although I have to mix my other injection drug on Wednesday which is the one that stops me ov-ing. Hun I feel exactly the same way. I've lost all the pma I had in the previous cycle. The more I hear of people getting pg on this attempt the more I think I won't because of the probability factor. Last attempt I was so careful with diet etc & it made no diff at all. So this time Im eating what I want. 

Again it's totally out of my hands. Although would still quite like DH here to actually see what I have to go through as be hasn't got a clue.

Speak soon & enjoy the sunshine.


----------



## Michimoo

Absolutely gutted!  

Just had first scan. 
Only got 3 either side which is worse than last time. Last time our fertilisation rate was poor & so was our quality so at this rate I'll be lucky to get any to put back. 

Wish DH was here. Devestated.com   


Feel like stopping it all now. What's the point?


----------



## Shell15

Michimoo    don't give up try to remain   I know its hard and this is what I am scared off when I start cycle.  You have 3 follies on each side 6 is good and there is still time for them to grow.  When are you having ec or next scan?  Remember it is quality not quantity.  So sorry your dh is away just keep strong   that you get good news on your next scan.  

Michelle xx


----------



## Chandlerino

Michi - sorry hun are they upping your dose? I did 150 gonal f last time and only had 7 eggs from 8 follies but at first scan only had 4-5. My dose for 2nd cycle has changed to 225 so we'll see. A lot can change too in a few days between scans so wait and see....

I agree - pens are easy - I would be no use at faffing around mixing stuff.

Just started drinking milk which I didn't do last time either. My PMA is up and down too.

Did I read in a previous post that you were taking royal jelly? I'm taking 2 x 500mg a day -  am I right in thinking that you have to stop at EC?


----------



## Sheilaweb

Michimoo, try not to give up hope hun, you really do only need one decent one and shedfuls of luck.
That was your first scan, so who knows how things might have progressed by the time your next scan comes around.
Sending huge hugs
Sheil


----------



## Shell15

Hi Ladies,

Michimoo how are you getting on?  Have you had your ec/et yet?  Hope everything is ok    

Chanlderino how are things going with you, where are you up to with your treatment.  Hope everything is going well      

I have nothing to report just waiting for day 1 which will be around the beginning of June.

Michelle x


----------



## Chandlerino

Hi Shell

Day 10 of stims today. Im having same response as last time even on a higher dose. About 5 + 2 follies seen. Last scan on mon before egg collection on weds. Disappointed as I wanted more eggs to play with as we are having ICSI this time and its our last treatment - can't afford anymore.


----------



## Shell15

Hi Chandlerino, sorry you were disappointed with your response   for scan on Monday and good luck with your egg collection on Wednesday hope you get lots of good eggs.  I'm the same as you this will be our last attempt as we too cannot afford it again.  

Michelle


----------



## Shell15

Hi Chandlerino

Good luck for your egg collection today   that you get lots of good eggs  

Michelle x


----------



## Lollie2501

Hi Ladies, 

Sorry I've not written for a while! I'm always checking in and reading how you're all doing! Thinking of you always  

Good Luck Chandlerino for EC today! 

Love to you all, 

Lollie xxx


----------



## Chandlerino

Oops so sorry ladies have not updated.

After scan on monday they've kept me stimming for 2 more days and I have trigger tonight at 10pm and egg collection on Friday at 9am!

Will let you know how many, if any eggs I get. xx


----------



## Sheilaweb

Keeping everything crossed for you lovely ladies xxxx
Sheila


----------



## Shell15

Chandlerino good luck for Friday.  I was going mad when then told me I needed to stimm for longer as that was the most expensive drug!  Hope all goes well and I am sure you will get lots of good eggs.  Everything crossed for you   

Michelle x


----------



## Michimoo

Chand's - hope the trigger shot goes ok tonight. Good luck for Friday will be thinking of you.

Xx


----------



## Chandlerino

Thank you ladies! Yes not impressed having to buy another gonal f pen and being charged 80 quid! Trigger done so drug free until the dreaded botty bombs. Not expecting to get many eggs as only 5 follies to play with and might lose one of them as it was 19mm on Mon. Nightmare with potential transfer being over the bank holiday weekend too........

Michi - have been thinking about you hun x


----------



## Shell15

Hi Chandlerino you got a bargain at only having to pay £80.00   for the stimms we got a bill for £408.00 menopur cost me £102.00 extra for just one night and I had to do a further 4 nights of stimms.  Just hope this time around I dont!  Its like gold dust.

Hope your trigger shot went ok good luck tomorrow fingers crossed for you.

Michelle x


----------



## Sheilaweb

Chandelrino,
I had EC / ET over a bank holiday (which coincided with our wedding anniversary) - hoping it's a good omen for you hunnie..... got everything crossed for all you lovely ladies xx


----------



## Shell15

Hi Ladies

Chandlerino and Michimoo how are you both getting on following your ec/et?  Thinking of you both and   that you get your BFP's.

Hope everbody else is well.

I have nothing to report poas yesterday and it was a BFN so natural BFP.  I'm now just waiting for a day 1 to ring clinic which should be this week.

Michelle x


----------



## Chandlerino

Hi Ladies

I had EC collection on Fri - a disappointing 4 eggs, 1 was immature , 1 didnt do anything and 2 fertilised with ICSI. They were transferred on Sunday and had divided to 6 cells when they should be 2-4 cells. Not sure if this is good or bad that they were dividing quickly but I'm taking it that it is good rather than bad. When I googled I had conflicting info so we'll have to wait and see!

Don't understand really why I got 4 eggs when my afc at baseline was 12 and I got more on a lower dose. I did have a dominent follicle this time so I think maybe that one sucked up all the drugs. Anyway got EC and ET out the way and now in the 2ww so more waiting!


----------



## Michimoo

Good luck Chandlerino. I will be watching to see how you get on.

Unfortunately it's another bfn for me. Just feel numb & wondering if I'll ever be a Mummy & give my parents a grand child.

Good luck Shell on your next cycle & much love to all of you with a healthy pg.

Ciao

M
Xx


----------



## Chandlerino

Michi - am so sorry darling and was hoping that your cycle would give you a BFP. I am sure that you are destined to be a mummy but it might take another cycle to realise your dream xx Has anyone suggested DHEA?

AFM: 5 days past transfer, really teary today and convinced it hasn't worked for me either. I bled at 8dpt last tim so we'll see on Monday. I have no symptoms - not even sore boobs from the progesterone which is normally a sign for me. I was having hot flushes all day yesterday though but sure its nothing.


----------



## Shoegirl10

Michimoo - I am sorry to hear about your BFN- have you done a blood test to confirm this as sometimes it can turn into a BFP?
Sending you lots of   
Please dont give up hope of being a mum- it will happen for you and when it does it will be brilliant.


----------



## Shell15

Michimoo I'm so sorry sending you lots of   

Chandlerino really hope you get a BFP and hope the 2 week wait is not driving you too crazy  .  Keep us informed.

AFM: got my AF today so spoke to hospital and will be starting cycle on the 30 June I'm excited but also scared!

Michelle x


----------



## Lollie2501

I'm so sorry Michimoo!! BIG hugs to you. 

Thinking of you all ladies xxx


----------



## Chandlerino

Shell - the 2ww is driving me MENTAL!!!!!!!

So much pressure this time cos I know we can't afford anymore treament [unless of course I won the lottery last night and haven't found out yet lol].

Don't know how I wll cope if i get a BFN as I've always had a 'next time or month' to focus on......

Loads of love to everyone x


----------



## Shoegirl10

Good luck Chandlerino -   that you get your BFP and sending you lots of      
This is your time now
xx


----------



## Sheilaweb

Michimoo, sending you such massive hugs hunnie 
Chandlerino, hoping that the rest of your 2ww isnt too traumatic for you....
...wishing all you lovely ladies all the very very best with your treatments.

You're often in my thoughts and of course my prayers that all your dreams can come true xxxx
Hugs and babydust to everyone
Sheila


----------



## Chandlerino

Just thought I's update you ladies - BFN for me too I'm afraid.

Off to Serum clinic Athens hopefuly for final try before closing the door.


----------



## Malky1985

Well got our letter through on saturday for our DR appointment next week. Absolutly terrified, our first go at IVF and I'm not sure what to expect. Trying to keep posotive about everything but still have that niggle in the back of my mind. What if.... so hope it works for us.

I'm all new to this site apart froma sking a few random questions but going to try get on as much as i can over the next few weeks/month so will be asking more


----------



## Shell15

Hi Ladies,

So sorry Chandlerino on your BFN.  Good  luck with your next cycle  

Michimoo how are you doing?

My drugs get delivered on Friday ready to start dr on the 30 June.  When I rang to pay for my drugs it had gone up a further £400.00 apparently my consultant had asked for a further 20 vials of Menopur so that is 80 vials in total  .    Rang nurses to find out why apparently he wants me to take 8 vials of Menopur last time I was on 6 and he told me that was the highest!  It was nice of him to let me know but I am sure he knows best but I an worried about taking such a high dose!

Michelle x


----------



## Martha Moo

Malky1985 said:


> Well got our letter through on saturday for our DR appointment next week. Absolutly terrified, our first go at IVF and I'm not sure what to expect. Trying to keep posotive about everything but still have that niggle in the back of my mind. What if.... so hope it works for us.
> 
> I'm all new to this site apart froma sking a few random questions but going to try get on as much as i can over the next few weeks/month so will be asking more


Hi

why not pop across to the 1st time ivf thread heres the link http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=287003.380 where ladies are just starting out at a similar stage to you

Donna Marie


----------



## Sheilaweb

Sending huge hugs to you lovely ladies - I'm devasted that this hasn't been your time this time around.... hoping soo very very much that it's going to be a case of 3rd time lucky - you soo deserve it x x x
Hugs 
Sheila


----------



## Chandlerino

Michi has gone AWOL

but thank you xx


----------



## Lollie2501

Hey Ladies, 

Sorry it wasn't good news for you!! BIG BIG hugs!! Hoping its 3rd time lucky!

Xxx


----------



## Michimoo

I haven't gone AWOL   well maybe just a bit. Needed time to get my head around things.

Chand sending big   so sorry. I had really high hopes with your grade A's.  

Shell what dose have they got you on this time then? Sounds a lot. 

Afm - I have an appt booked with ARGC for a months time. Here's   that the best clinic in the Country can help me?  

M
Xxx


----------



## Shell15

Hi Michimoo glad to see you have not gone AWOL.  Good luck with your third attempt really hope you get your BFP with the ARGC   

My dose of Menopur is 8 vials to 2 water which is a lot told by the nurse that they don't normally go that high and would certainly not go any higher.  She also said if I was an NHS patient I wouldn't go above 6 as they would not cover the funding!  I'm sure my consultant knows what he is doing but I'm still scared ! Drugs are coming Friday  and then start on 30 June and I'm more scared now than last time.

Hi Lollie hope you are well and that your pregnancy is going well.

Michelle x a


----------



## Lollie2501

Really hope ARGC brings you your BFP Michimoo! Keep us posted. Crossing everything for you!! 

Shell keep us posted throughout your cycle!! Hoping and praying for you. You really are on a high dose but trust in your consultant, I'm sure you'll be fine. 

All is well with me thank you!! 

Love to you all xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies,

Just to let you know that i will be moving your thread over to the Long term chit chat area where you can continue to chat together 

I will leave a redirection link or alternatively if you click on the show new replies to your posts you will see the thread there

Donna Marie


----------



## Shell15

Hi Ladies,

Michimoo and Chandlerino how are you both?

Lolly, Thunderbird and Beckyboo hope your pregnancies are going well.

Just dropping in to say consultant changed my meds over to Fostomin 8 amps this time and took DHEA for 3 months.  I have had EC today and got 8 eggs which is 3 better than last time but last time only 3 of the 5 eggs were mature so will have to wait for the dreaded call tomorrow.  Fingers crossed but not feeling very positive at the moment just really scared.

Not even sure whether we can still post on this thread!

Michelle x


----------



## Chandlerino

As you can tell from my sig - things didn't go well with my last cycle!

Wishing you all the very best with your cycle this time Shell and praying that the call tomorrow gives you good news x


----------



## Shoegirl10

Good luck Shell and  ^pray    that all goes well tomorrow xx


----------



## Lollie2501

Hi Ladies 

Hope you are all well  

Shell hope all goes well for you this cycle!! Keep us posted. Hoping for great news for you tomorrow!! 

BIG hugs Chandlerino! 

Love to you all xxx


----------



## Shell15

Afternoon Ladies,

Out of the 8 eggs collected 5 were mature and 3 have fertilised    Back in Monday for ET unless they are doing really well and they go to blast which would be Wednesday.  She said they only advise 1 to be put back but if they were of poor quality they would put 2 back.  She wants me to ring on Monday to see how they are getting on and whether I want 2 as apparently they have to go in embryo glue before transfer?!  We also have the use of the embryoscope which has cost an extra £700 which means they can look at the embryos from a screen instead of having to take them in and out of the incubator so the heat is kept the same at all times.


Michelle x


----------



## Sheilaweb

Michelle 
Wishing you and your embies all the very very best - got everything crossed for you x


----------



## Shell15

Hi Ladies,

Well I'm PUPO with 2 embies on board but   my third one didn't make it as it stopped dividing at 5 cells.  The embryologist said that at day 3 they should have divided into 8 and the ones I have had put back are 8 cells and 14 cells so really pleased.  OTD is the 19 August.

Hope everybody is well.

Michelle


----------



## Sheilaweb

Got the prayer mat out for you my luv

Sheila


----------



## Shell15

Thanks Sheila, hope you are well.

Michelle x


----------



## Chandlerino

Keeping my fingers crossed for you Shell xx


----------



## Lollie2501

Hey Ladies,

Congratulations on being PUPO Shell! Hoping and praying for you!

Love to you all xxx


----------



## Michimoo

Hi Michelle

Keeping everything crossed for you those embies sound perfect xx  

M
Xx


----------



## Shell15

Thank you Michimoo, Chandlerino and Lollie.  Hope you are all well.

Michelle x


----------



## thunderbird21

All the best to you shell! Let us know how you get on xxxx


----------



## Sheilaweb

Eeeehhhh Thunderbird, just look at your ticker - where's the time gone !
Best wishes
Sheila


----------



## thunderbird21

Lol sheila i feel its flown in too!!  Thanks for the best wishes, just hope these last 5wks goes in as quick x


----------



## Sheilaweb

Thunderbird, make the most of the 'calm before the storm' - when that little one arrives and you have well meaning visitors morning noon and night, believe me, you'll look back and think - OMG wasn't my last couple of weeks relaxing and quiet   

Special times ahead....it seems a lifetime ago for me now, enjoy every minute of it all - the good, the bad and the smelly     - the happiest and most exhausting time in your life!


----------



## Chandlerino

Shell

Its otd today for you  - hope you got some good news hun xx


----------



## Shell15

Hi Ladies,

Well its a BFN for me     absolutely gutted! This was our last try as we have now paid for two rounds and we couldn't afford anymore and I could not do this again its far to stressful.  We are lucky we have ds but I just so wanted him also to have a sibling but its obviously not meant to be  


Michelle x


----------



## Lollie2501

I'm so sorry Shell! Thinking of you!! BIG hugs xxx

Love to you all xxx


----------



## Michimoo

So sorry Shell. Sending you big    

M
Xxx


----------



## Chandlerino

Shell - I'm so sorry to hear its another BFN - was really rooting for you. Sending you


----------



## Michimoo

Hi Ladies,

I just started reading back when we first all posted & had a little  .
Not sure if any of you read this thread anymore but I just wanted to wish you all a happy 2013.

Unfortunately I had my 3 rd BFN on Xmas Eve which as you can imagine has made for a pretty miserable one.

However at least this years NYE I will be getting extremely drunk as we were all down regging on the last one.  

Congrats to Becky, thunderbird & Lollie for your first Xmas with your little ones. 

Chand big   as I know we are still fighting.

Rome / shell / princess / Natalie / aneska & anyone else I've missed. Hope that you're all ok?

Ok ladies so big   if you still read this thread & to let you know I still think of all of you. xx


----------



## Sheilaweb

Wishing soo much that 13 is going to be lucky x hugs to everyone x x


----------



## Chandlerino

Awh michimoo  

I understand how you feel - what a rubbish year for us but lovely for those who got their dream. I had high hopes for 2012 as I'm sure you did. Never thought in a million years when starting down regging last year it would be the first of 3 cycles for both of us!

Lets hope chick that the 13 in 2013 is lucky for us. Back to trying naturally for me as no more money for IVF.

Love to all xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Ladies

Wishing you all the best for 2013 may your dreams come true.

Also i wanted to post to let you know that i will be moving this thread over to the long term chit chat area, where you will be able to continue chatting 

Donna


----------



## Lollie2501

Hi ladies

Sending all my love and best wishes for 2013! Always thinking of you all.

Big hugs Michimoo and Chandlerino.

Love to you all xxx


----------



## thunderbird21

All the best ladies for 2013! 

Really do hope this is your year and that your dreams come true!! xx


----------



## Shell15

Happy New Year Ladies,

Chandlerino sorry to hear you had your third BFN  ^  

Michimoo so sorry you also have had your third BFN    

really hope 2013 brings us some better luck  

Money has run out for us at the moment having already funded two rounds of treatment but still want to try again I have even spoken to hospital to see if they would offer me a discount and I'm waiting their decision.  I am going to be the big 40 in May so not much time left said I would stop at 40!

Really hope we all get our BFPs keep in touch ladies take care   I've had a little   ^ typing this as we all started of together with our Ivf journey.

Love Shell xx


----------



## Chandlerino

Hi Shell, don't be put off by being 40 love. I know what you mean a bout money running out as we can't afford anymore treatment. I would def do it again and again as I truly believe that it's a numbers game. I had my best cycle and embryos on my 3rd go. Currently taking DHEA for 3 months and trying naturally before we make a decision to stop. I'm still having regular cycles and ovulating but think there is something wrong after implantation but drs can't say whether its egg quality or something else. I keep being told its 'bad luck'!

Def keep in touch xx


----------



## Shell15

Hi Michimoo & Chandlerino,

How are you both.  Just wondering where you are upto with you next cycle.  

We have decided one more try and it's day 1 today so start dr on 11 April.  Been taking DHEA for the past 9 weeks and just had my AMH retested which has gone up from 5.8 to 11.2 not sure how this has happened because they say it can only go down but I am happy with this.  I'm very scared starting again.

Look forwarding to hearing from you.

Michelle xx


----------



## Sheilaweb

Michelle, got everything crossed for you hunnie - please keep us updated x x 
Hugs
Sheila


----------



## Chandlerino

Wishing you lots of luck Shell -keep us posted.

Not sure where michi is with treatment but we aren't having anymore treatment due to my age and finances. I've just stopped taking DHEA as it was making my hair fall out. I took it for 3.5 months though so hoping for a natural miracle.

Much love


Chand xx


----------



## Sheilaweb

Chand hoping soo much that you get your miracle hun - they DO happen - wishing you all the luck in the world my lovely x 
Sheila


----------



## Chandlerino

Thanks Sheila xx


----------



## Shell15

Hi, Chandlerino I really hope you get your natural BFP.  My hair is starting to fall out with the dhea but I'm just trying not to freak out about it like last time.  I know what you mean about finances this will be our third paid cycle and I feel so guilty on my DS as it means no holiday again this year for him   I will also be 40 in May and I think my EC will probably be around this time.  On the way home from school with DS and he asks me if I am going to have another baby as everybody in his class has brothers and sisters and he doesn't and its not fair I started to   when I got home.  Really hope this will be third time lucky.  Take care.

Thank you Sheila hope you are well.

Michelle x


----------



## Michimoo

Hi wonderful family.
I've missed you.
DHEA making your hair fall out? Wowsers!
Good luck Michelle that's an amazing increase in AMH.
I have everything crossed for you.
Chand big hugs you will get your natural miracle. 
Hi Shelia & any of the other lovely ladies.
Well I'm day 1 of Stims today! 
Here we go again!
M
Xxxxxx


----------



## Sheilaweb

Shell I was 39 going through ICSI, I have been very upfront with DD and told her that the dr's put her in my tummy, don't think I could handle her asking for a brother or sister   - I put her on the loo the other morning - and out of the blue she said "Mammy next year I'm going to put a baby in your tummy" - if only it was that easy eh??

Got everything crossed for you lovely ladies.... sending you all huge   and   soo much and sending masses of   and   
Sheila


----------



## Chandlerino

Michi lovely to hear from you hunny and lots and lots of baby dust to you xxxx

Hoping this is your time for a bfp xxx


----------



## Shell15

Hi Michimoo wishing you lots of luck I have everything crossed for you   Keep us updated.

Michelle xx


----------



## Shell15

Hi Ladies 

Not posted here in a long time hope you are all well.

I am today PUPO with 2 blasts  . This time I managed 11 eggs, 7 of which were mature and 6 fertilised but unfortunately I have nothing to freeze   but hopefully I want need them.  My OTD is the 29/5/13 so only 11 days although it will feel like an eternity.  Had a better response than last two cycles but took DHEA religiously for 3 months, acupuncture, royal jelly and whey to go protein shakes.  Must have done some good as fertilisation rate had doubled.

Michimoo and Chand how are you both doing?

Michelle x


----------



## Chandlerino

Well done Shell and congrats on being pupo.

Nothing new with me I'm afraid xxxxxx


----------



## Sheilaweb

Michelle, delighted for you hunnie, have got everthing crossed for you hun x 
Hugs
Sheila


----------



## Michimoo

Yey! Congrats on being Pupo. I have everything crossed for you hunni. Xx

Since I posted I've had a 4th failed attempt so back in the yoyo world of the unknown for me.


----------



## Shell15

Michimoo so sorry to hear you have had another failed cycle   good luck with what you decide.

Michelle xxx


----------



## Chandlerino

Hi Shell

How did you get on chick?

No news from me and my shrivelled up eggs.

Chand x


----------



## Shell15

Hi Chandlerino

Sorry you have no news of a natural conception   

Well it was another BFN for me   gutted obviously and the end of my IVF journey having now spent £18,000 and emotionally drained   have my follow up next week but might cancel I have nothing to say and nothing more they can do I just know I'm going to just sit there and cry.  I'm now 40 so will continue to see if anything happens naturally but very much doubt it  

Michelle xx


----------



## Michimoo

Oh Shell I'm so sorry.  no words can help. Did the DHEA improve anything at all? Sending a massive virtual hug.

Chand- are you still trying naturally? How's DH & the work front? 

Hi to all the other ladies. Hope you are all well with your precious miracles.

Afm we are looking to embark on IVF number 5! I never in a millions years thought when I started this thread that I would have had more than 1 attempt. Naively I thought my first attempt I'd get pg as I have no clear explanation to our infertility. 
I've been on DHEA for 2 months now & have also found out that I have a Vit D deficiency so I'm taking supplements for that too. 
Just   that I get to have just one positive in my lifetime. 

Love to all

Xx


----------



## Chandlerino

Am so sorry girls that you are still chasing the stork like me.

I was like you Michi, very naive about the chances of it working but I think that unless you have done IVF you don't really understand the odds. I had great faith in the clinic too and that's where the mistakes started. The consultant assured me we had a good chance of it working as we were unexplained and I'd had four pregnancies. So we are back to trying naturally which is hard work lol!

Shell I've spent a similar amount of dosh too. None left in the pot due to Dhs sporadic employment otherwise I would be veering towards one more OE then going to donor eggs. Dh has had lot of bad luck on the job front, the sign of the times really as many companies are cutting costs and its always last in, first out and that's happened three times now, twice while I was cycling and it's been really stressful for both of us. He trying to get back into the oil company he worked for before as loves to travel.

RE age - I think you still have a chance as I had 3 pregnancies at 40 and many people have success up to 42 if you have a good hormone profile. At my age the odds are low probably the same with IVF as naturally, about 5% or less. I tried DHEA for four months but it changed my cycles drastically and I started to lose my hair which being an ex hairdresser completely freaked me out!

I understand how you must be feeling Shell but go to your follow up as you might regret it later. I was absolutely devastated after our third cycle failed as I knew it was probably the last we could afford. It was my best cycle and I had a 3dt of 3 top grade embryos. I feel a failure as a woman and its taken me several months to get to where I am now and i still have my down days.

Sending much love to you both xxx


----------



## Sheilaweb

Shell, sending huge hugs, and as Chandlerino said, there are lots of ladies who get their miracles in their 40's - it was even mentioned by Professor Winston when he did the public lecture at my work - that he could see no reason why a healthy woman couldn't go on to have successful treatment because she's in her early 40's and welcomes the decision of nice to up the maximum nhs limit to 42. 

Believe you me girls, I spent many a sleepless night worrying about whether or not to go through icsi again - but at the age of 43 with nothing in the pot - I just had to put my rational head on and sign the consent form for my thermal ablation, ending for all eternity my capability of carrying another wonderful pregnancy - I am just soo thankful that my dream came true - having a second chance was always a pipedream but we know that dreams and wishes, really do come true.

You ladies are always in my thoughts - hugs 
Sheila


----------



## Shell15

Hi Ladies

Not sure if you still have this page bookmarked or not.  Hope you are all well.

After having my third BFN last April, on Sunday I got a natural     I am in shock didn't think this would happen again!

Michelle xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Shell

Huge congratulations


Em


----------



## Chandlerino

Wow Shell that is fabulous news xxxxx


----------



## Lollie2501

Congratulations Shell!!   Brilliant news.

Wishing you a happy and health pregnancy xxx


----------



## Sheilaweb

Wow Shell, I am overjoyed for you hunnie - you've made my day reading that my lovely.

Warmest congratulations, wishing you a wonderful, enjoyable, exciting and stress free pregnancy.

Sheila - chuffed to chuffing bits x x x


----------



## Michimoo

Fantastic news my darling. 
xxxx


----------



## Shell15

Hi ladies

Just wanted to let you know that baby Harry James arrived safely on the 27 October weighing in at 7lb 3 oz.  Miracles really do happen 😃

Shell xxx


----------



## Michimoo

Wonderful news. Congratulations. 
Lots of love.
xxxxxx


----------



## Chandlerino

Congrats Shell! Lovely news.


Chand x


----------

